# Moin... ( Erins Teich mit Haus )



## Erin (4. Aug. 2016)

Moin,

mein Name ist Erin und ich schleiche schon ein Weilchen hier rum, weil wir seit Mai (Haus gekauft) etwas überfordert mit unserem Teich "rumwürgen". War dann dann jetzt doch mal an der Zeit sich anzumelden, um ein paar konkretere Fragen stellen zu können.
Unser Teich ist ca 50qm groß und fasst zwischen 25000 und 30000l, ganz genau wissen wir das nicht, da die Tiefzonen nicht wirklich ausgelotet werden können, dank Schlammmassen...Einen Teil davon haben wir vor ein paar Wochen entfernt und dabei entdeckt, dass sich 30-40 Goldfische dort tummeln, 4 Karpfen und Massen an Minis, die wir noch nicht zuordnen konnten, was erklärt warum sich bisher nicht eine neu eingesetzte Wasserpflanze halten konnte. Bisher gibt es nur Seerosen (die gerad ziemlich leiden), __ Lilien und ein paar Gräser.
Ich hätte den Teich gerne möglichst naturnah und ohne Technik, ob das klappt, gilt es herauszufinden oder zumindest eine ansatzweise Lösung vor dem Winter. 
Wenn ich es schaffe, gibt es morgen Fotos.

Liebe Grüße 
Erin


----------



## mitch (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
eine gute Entscheidung sich hier im Forum anzumelden 

wir freuen uns schon auf die bilder - dann kann man auch leichter tips geben


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
wir freuen uns über jeden, der hier seinen Teich vorstellt - auch wir können davon immer noch lernen. Und wenn Dir unsere teiche gefallen, und wir Dich mit unseren Antworten nicht verärgern - um so besser. Du kannst hier Tipps bekommen vom techniklosen und ansehnlichen Naturteich, bis hin - wie bei Mitch (, weiteren vielen Ungenannten) und mir - einem Teich mit Fischen und Technik, bei dem das Wasser klar ist, und das Beobachten der Fische Spaß macht.


----------



## Ansaj (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.
Ich freue mich schon auf Fotos.
Ich denke, die Minis werden junge Goldfische sein, die vermehren sich sehr stark. Mit einem Bild (wenn es von den Kleinen machbar ist) können wir dir bei der Bestimmung genauer helfen.
Viel Spaß hier im Forum
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## ChristinaDingens (4. Aug. 2016)

Moin Erin, herzlich Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Aug. 2016)

moin Erin,
willkommen bei den 'Teichverrückten' 
Bin schon auf eine nähere, bebilderte Beschreibung eures Teiches sehr gespannt,
es gibt immer wieder neue Anregungen den eigenen Teich zu verbessern.


----------



## Erin (4. Aug. 2016)

Moin, 

Danke euch 

Ganz schnell schon mal 2 Fotos (wenn es klappt), weil ich auf der Arbeit bin, später dann mehr....
Ich hoffe, man sieht ein bisschen, ansonsten vielleicht einfach sagen, was genauer fotografiert werden soll 

Liebe Grüße 
Erin


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Aug. 2016)

hallo Erin,
was mir auf den ersten Blick auffällt:
- recht wenig Wasserpflanzen, zumindest sind kaum welche zu sehen
- gibt es UnterWasserPflanzen?
- auf dem 2. Bild ... linker Hand ist das ein Bachlauf?
- wann läuft der denn?


----------



## troll20 (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
Willkommen bei den Teichkloppis 
Was mir , so wie auch Eva-Maria auffällt sind die wenigen Pflanzen im Wasser. Aber auch sehe ich nicht wirklich eine Kapilarsperre. 
Dann der Bachlauf = Filterauslauf? Warum ist der nicht an?
Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man deine Brücke aber irgendwie sieht das darunter so komisch aus??? Kannst du das mal erklären bzw ein besseres Bild machen?
Schlamm sagst du ist im Teich, den würde ich jetzt langsam Stück für Stück entfernen, aber nur zu 90%. Wer weis was ihr noch alles für Untermieter habt  
Wenn es Natur nah werden soll, würde ich alle Fische rausholen.


----------



## Erin (4. Aug. 2016)

Moin,

und Dankeschön

Joa...dann schau ich mal, ob ich etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen kann....
Zunächst, yep, das sind tatsächlich viel zu wenig Pflanzen, ärgert mich auch. Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich schon versucht anzusiedeln, machen die Fische aber sofort zunichte. Im Herbst werde ich noch einiges aus dem Teich meiner Mutter kriegen, nützt aber nicht viel, wenn es sofort weggefressen wird.
Zum Schlamm....der Teich war schon fast verlandet, wir haben also ordentlich rausgeholt, ca 2/3, mehr wollte ich dem Teich allerdings erstmal nicht zumuten. Kleinviehzeugs, außer Wasserläufern, gibt es leider gar nicht, auch etwas was mir gar nicht gefällt. Aktuell wohnen dort tatsächlich nur 4 __ Frösche, viel zu viele Fische und eben __ Wasserläufer. Keine Spur von Libellenlarven, Molchen oder anderem Getier und der Schlamm wurde wirklich gut begutachtet.

Einen Filter haben wir nicht und was so komisch unter der Brücke aussieht, sind 2 Frischwasserzuläufe. In der Ecke ist kein Bachlauf, sondern ein Wasserfall, der mit einer Tauchpumpe bedient wird.
Wie die Fische das so lange überlebt haben, ist mir schleierhaft, aber vermutlich kreucht deswegen auch nichts anderes rum oder wenn, nur wenig.
Aso....der Wasserfall läuft übrigens derzeit nicht, er holt nur Dreck hoch und entlässt ihn dann wieder in den Teich, auch nicht Sinn des Erfinders "seufz"

Am liebsten wär mir auch, die Fische abzugeben, aber das dürfte nicht so einfach werden, vor allem bei den Großen. Eventuell habe ich jemanden, der sie für einen kleinen See haben möchte, das muss sich aber erst noch zeigen und dann möchte ich auch erstmal schauen, ob das passt....ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung, dass es sich bei den "Großen" um __ Graskarpfen handelt.
Sollte das klappen und ich sie überhaupt rausgefangen kriegen, bleibt der Teich erstmal ohne Besatz, bis sich alles erholt hat.
An sich hätte ich das gern wie bei meinen Aquarien, minimaler Besatz, viele Pflanzen, keine Technik, dürfte noch ein ganzes Stück Arbeit werden....
Romanende....vorerst, sorry...
Ich geh dann nochmal Bilder machen....

Nachtrag
Kapillarsperre...äh...ja, ich weiß zwar vom Begriff her was das ist, aber im Bezug auf Teich muss ich mich erstmal schlaumachen...


----------



## Lion (4. Aug. 2016)

Erin,
einen sehr schönen Teich hast Du da, der vielleicht etwas Pflege benötigt und
dann für Tiere, Pflanzen und Dich eine schöne Sache werden kann.



Erin schrieb:


> Aso....der Wasserfall läuft übrigens derzeit nicht, er holt nur Dreck hoch und entlässt ihn dann wieder in den Teich, auch nicht Sinn des Erfinders "seufz"



Hier könntest Du die Pumpe jetzt zu Beginn nach oben legen, ca 40 - 50cm tief, würde das Wasser schon mal mit Sauerstoff durch den Bachlauf (Wasserfall) anreichern.
Sollte das Wasser nach und nach oben sauberer werden, kannst Du die Pumpe etwas tiefer legen usw.
Als nächstes kannst Du evtl. einen gebrauchten Filter günstig finden, den Du dann zwischen Pumpe und Bachlauf (Wasserfall) anschließen kannst.



Erin schrieb:


> An sich hätte ich das gern wie bei meinen Aquarien, minimaler Besatz, viele Pflanzen


Genau so kannst Du den Teich dann mit und mit gestalten, dieses benötigt aber etwas Zeit und die Pumpe, falls der Teich im Lot ist, kannst Du
dann nach belieben ausschalten, falls Du dieses möchtest.
Für einen naturnahen Teich wirst Du dann bestimmt sehr gute Empfehlungen hier im Forum erhalten.
Auf alle Fälle, viel viel Spaß und Freude an diesem sehr schönen Hobby.
  VG. Léon
PS: schreibe uns und lass uns ein paar Fotos sehen von dem was Du tun wirst.


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Erin,

von mir auch herzlich Willkommen nachträglich 

Ich gehöre auch zu den "Techniklosen" - wobei, ich habe keine Teiche, nur Tümpel - aber
die voller Leben 

Was die Fische anbelangt: ich würde ja versuchen, dort vorübergehend einen richtig, richtig
einladenden Reiheransitz/Einstieg zu bauen - wenn das komfortabel ist, wird
der erste Überflieger das sofort entdecken und Dir das Fischproblem abnehmen 

Was das sonstige Leben anbelangt:

Soweit ich das auf den Fotos sehen kann, hätten die meisten Wasserbewohner, die keine Fische
sind zu wenig Deckung im und am Wasser und auch nicht genügend Ein- und Austiegsmöglichkeiten.

Eventuell könntest Du vorübergehend - bis die Fische reduziert oder raus sind - an einigen Stellen
so eine Art "Unterwasserkäfig" einbringen, der so durchlässig ist, dass Kleingetier da rein kann, aber
die Fische nicht passen.

In diesen Käfig könntest Du dann auch Unterwasserpflanzen platzieren, die sich von dort weiter ausbreiten
können.

Am Ufer würde ich rundum z.B. mit Hilfe von Totholz (Äste etc.) erstmal umfangreiche
Übergänge vom Land ins Wasser schaffen.

Mit diesen "Erstmaßnahmen" hättest Du zumindest ohne großen Aufwand - und ohne das
existente Microklima zu sehr zu stören - schon mal ein paar Verbesserungen Richtung "Renaturierung"

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Erin (4. Aug. 2016)

Die Kleinen...     

Der Wasserfall, der mir optisch auch nicht so recht gefällt, die völlig kahle Ecke....dort haben wir schon alles mögliche ausgebuddelt und das soll im Herbst oder Frühjahr erst wieder vernünftig bepflanzt werden. Sieht gruselig aus, ich weiß...
Generell müssen da viele Pflanzen beschnitten oder sogar ganz entfernt werden. Auch brauche ich eine Lösung für den Rand der Teichfolie, da ist auch irgendwo ein kleines Loch oben, aber erstmal finden *hmpf*
Auf dem dritten Bild sieht man oben in der Ecke einen der Großen, besser bekomme ich sie leider nicht drauf, die Herren und Damen zieren sich. Gefüttert wird übrigens, wenn überhaupt, nur einmal pro Woche, jetzt nur, um Bilder zu bekommen.


----------



## Erin (4. Aug. 2016)

Danke auch euch beiden
Pumpe müsste ich vielleicht mal schauen, falls ich die Fische nicht schnellstens loswerden, bleibt mir wohl eh nichts anderes übrig. Was gäbe es denn da für günstige Übergangslösungen? Ist ja etwas mehr Wasser....
Einen __ Reiher haben wir, ich erschrecke ihn regelmäßig, wenn ich nach hinten komme, aber entweder ist der zu doof oder die Fische zu schlau 
Tümpel gefällt mir auch,obwohl ich jetztvielleicht mal den Unterschied googeln gehen sollte, sonst sag ich noch was Falsches
Hm....Totholz habe ich auch schon überlegt, davon haben wir ohnehin massig und ich finde es auch schön
Käfig klingt gut, darüber muss ich mir mal Gedanken machenIch seh schon....hier bin ich genau richtig


----------



## lockenwolf (4. Aug. 2016)

Ich wollte nur mal eine kurze Aufmunterung da lassen. Ich habe einen alten undichten Betonteich mit vielen guten Ratschlägen von hier saniert (bin gerade in der Phase, in der er anfängt Spaß zu machen) und finde deinen Teich von der Idee her superschön. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie er sich entwickelt und was das für dicke Fische sind!


----------



## Erin (4. Aug. 2016)

Danke, das ja lieb In deinem Thread habe ich gestern auch schon gelesen,bin aber noch nicht fertig...hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, von der Machart her, ist mal was völlig anderes...überhaupt gibt es hier so viele schöne Teiche, dass man ganz neidisch wird


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Einen __ Reiher haben wir, ich erschrecke ihn regelmäßig, wenn ich nach hinten komme, aber entweder ist der zu doof oder die Fische zu schlau



Vielleicht kann er da nur nirgends gut genug ansitzen.

Wenn Du kannst, stell ihm da vorübergehend eine Art Plattform auf, die zwei- oder dreistufig ins Wasser führt, so
dass er dort einige cm im Wasser starr stehen kann und nur warten muss (was er stundenlang bewegungslos tut),
bis mal ein Fisch über die unterste Stufe schwimmt.

Funktioniert super 

Füttern würde ich die Fische gar nicht - auch nicht 1 x die Woche, denn ihre Vermehrung passen sie dem Futterangebot an.



Erin schrieb:


> Tümpel gefällt mir auch,obwohl ich jetztvielleicht mal den Unterschied googeln gehen sollte, sonst sag ich noch was Falsches



Tümpel ist flach und kann theoretisch auch mal trocken fallen (was meine aber nicht - jedenfalls nicht vollständig - tun, sonst
würden die Goldelritzen dort nicht überleben - und denen geht es gut, trotz Reiher 

Die Doku zu meinen Tümpeln findest Du unten verlinkt - da fällt mir ein, sollte ich mal wieder updaten......



Erin schrieb:


> Hm....Totholz habe ich auch schon überlegt, davon haben wir ohnehin massig und ich finde es auch schön



Totholz ist absolut super - und, wenn man Sepp Holzer glauben darf, für jedes Naturgewässer ein "MUSS".

Ich kann das zumindest mit meinen Tümpeln und dem Mini bestätigen.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mitch (4. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Auch brauche ich eine Lösung für den Rand der Teichfolie


die Lösung nennt sich ==> https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=ufermatte  und bietet Schutz für die Folie vor UV(sonne)


----------



## Erin (4. Aug. 2016)

Ich bin der Meinung ihn schon in der Flachwasserzone erwischt zu haben, die ist ja ziemlich breit und nicht sonderlich tief...insgesamt gibt es 2 solcher "Stufen", bevor es in die Tiefwasserzone geht. Trotzdem könnte man da mal schauen, obwohl es mir um die Fische auch wieder leidtun würde *möp* Man kann nicht alles haben....

Gefüttert haben wir die Fische jetzt nur ab und an, um überhaupt mal zu sehen, wer und wie viele da eigentlich schwimmen, man sieht sie sonst wirklich gar nicht und natürlich als Lockmittel, um sie mal rauszukeschern irgendwann.

Den Tümpel schau ich mir auf jeden Fall an, bisher war ich mit deinen Zöglingen beschäftigt

Auf Totholz stehe ich auch total, jede kleine Pfütze hier drinnen hat auch Holz zu bieten, die Schnecks und Garnelen lieben es Da wird sich noch was tun vor dem Winter 

Hier sieht man mal die Flachwasserzone, das war bei der Reinigungsaktion
 

Ah...danke mitch, nicht unbedingt schick, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck, muss ich mir dann mal genau anschauen.
Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal die Gäule füttern, sonst gibt's Ärger....


----------



## troll20 (4. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Gefüttert haben wir die Fische jetzt nur ab und an, um überhaupt mal zu sehen, wer und wie viele da eigentlich schwimmen


Das gleiche Problem wie du wird bestimmt der __ Reiher auch haben 
Zum Thema Tauchpumpe, sollte es wirklich so eine sein dann lass sie lieber aus und besorg die eine kleine Teichpumpe, das spart Strom und häckselt nicht auch noch die letzte Kleinstlebewesen 
Als Filter tut es für den Anfang auch eine Regentonne mit Matten, ist zwar nervig die ständig zu entmoddern aber die Wasserwerte werden es dir danken.
@Lyliana hat auch das Problem mit den verfressenen Karpfen gehabt, schau mal ihren Beitrag durch, was sie erlebt und wie sie Lösungen gefunden hat: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/lyliana-will-dann-auch-mal.43648/ 
Sie hat zwar den Vorteil eines ständigen Wasserwechsels, aber das kannst du mit einem Filter und einmal die Woche Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) auch hin bekommen.
Und wenn erst einmal alle Fische raus sind ................  kommt die große Erweiterung zum Schwimmsee


----------



## Erin (4. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> die Lösung nennt sich ==> https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=ufermatte  und bietet Schutz für die Folie vor UV(sonne)



Die brauche ich auf jeden Fall! Bin auch echt ein bisschen dämlich, hab im ersten Moment gar nicht geschnallt, dass man die natürlich bepflanzt  Der erste Arbeitstag nach den Ferien war wohl etwas zuviel *hüstel*
Hm...das und an der Heckenseite ordentlich Totholz, so gefällt mir das, fehlen nur noch die passenden Pflanzen, aber Rom wurde ja auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut 
Über dem Wasserfall würde ich gern einen roten Schlitzahorn pflanzen, damit er die Treppen etwas überdeckt und das Wasser quasi unter seinen Zweigen entlang läuft. Und sonst im vorderen Bereich Schlüsselblumen, Schachbrettblumen und Wiesenschaumkraut, sollte passen, oder?
Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen, ob die kleinen Fische Goldfischjunge sind? Irgendwie sehen die für mich anders aus....Fotos sind natürlich nicht so der Hit, aber eventuell erkennt man sie ja doch.

LG
Erin

Nachtrag

Ich denke auch, dass der __ Reiher Schwierigkeiten mit den abgetauchten Fischen hat, vielleicht sollte ich ihm beibringen, sie zu füttern ^^

Huch....also Teichpumpe, Herr Je....nee, schreddern wollen wir nicht!
Dann werde ich mal in den Thread schauen und generell mal die Filtergeschichte überdenken, danke 
Schwimmteich wird aber nix, zumindest jetzt nicht *unschuldig guckt*


----------



## Plätscher (4. Aug. 2016)

Moin, als schnelle Lösung um das Wasser klar zu bekommen, schaue mal hier rein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-3-oder-meine-endgültige-vliesfilter-lösung.38637/ das ist der weltberühmte *V*ery *l*ow *c*ost *V*lies *F*ilter 3, es gibt auch einen vlcvf2 und 1. Kostet nur ein wenig Arbeit, eine Pumpe und kleines Geld


----------



## Erin (4. Aug. 2016)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, habe ich die Abkürzung doch eben erst gelesen.... Klingt gut, wird auch inspiziert, hm....vielleicht eine Solarpumpe....


----------



## mitch (4. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> hm....vielleicht eine Solarpumpe....


die läuft aber leider nicht in der Nacht - und viel Wasser geht da auch ned durch


----------



## Erin (4. Aug. 2016)

Wohl wahr, aber ist umweltfreundlicher....so oder so bin ich ja auch noch nicht schlüssig, was ich in Bezug auf Technik überhaupt mache, da ich ja eigentlich keine möchte. Eingesetzt wird nur etwas, wenn ich unbedingt muss und dann auch nur vorübergehend, damit muss ich mich ohnehin erstmal näher beschäftigen, ist nicht gerade meine Stärke 

Nachtrag

Also zum Wohle der Fische würde ich erstmal einen Filter organisieren, Teichpumpe brauchen wir ohnehin, jedenfalls wenn man es mal plätschern lassen will, aber möglichst sollte es schon ohne funktionieren, daher sollen die Fischis ja auch weg.


----------



## mitch (4. Aug. 2016)

noch mehr Abkürzungen

VLCVF mit LH betreiben  = *V*ery *l*ow *c*ost *V*lies *F*ilter mit einem Luftheber (unter der Brücke) betreiben

hier ist mal ein einfacher LH: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-dn50-v0-1.40485/


----------



## Erin (4. Aug. 2016)

Mit Bauanleitung...sehr gut Ich schau mir das alles mal an, Steckdosen liegen ja zum Glück genug, muss nur durchsteigen und alles gut überlegen....
Danke


----------



## mitch (4. Aug. 2016)

eine Luftpumpe brauchst du noch dazu, die kann man aber auch sonst immer gut am Teich verwenden um O2 ins wasser zu bekommen / um im winter ein stelle eisfrei zu halten

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Hailea+V60  - die haben inzwischen sehr viele hier und sind recht zufrieden damit, der Stromverbrauch liegt bei ca. 26 Watt


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Sowas fliegt hier noch ne Nummer kleiner rum, zumindest kenn ich die Dinger, das ist ja schon mal was ^^


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
ich würde Dir eine einfache Teichpumpe als Antrieb für einen Filter empfehlen, und bei Deiner Größe einen Selbstbau. Es muß kein Trommelfilter oder Luftheber (statt der Pumpe) her. Eine oder zwei Filtertonnen wären ein guter Start (gefüllt mit __ Hel-X; oder ein "HPF"). Ein Vorfilter wie ein Filterstrumpf a la VLCF ist ok, ohne würde es nicht wesentlich schlechter laufen. Gegen "Teichbelüfter" ohne zusätzliche Maßnahmen spricht hingegen einiges, die würde ich nicht installieren. Wenn man keine/kaum Pflanzen hat oder das gefilterte Wasser daran vorbei leitet, hilft ein Belüfter (dann allerdings auf einem Niveau, der nichts mit klarem Wasser und guten Wasserwerten zu tun hat).


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Moin,

sorry, ich muss gerad lachen, das ist wie vor etwa 15 Jahren, als ich mit meinen Aquas anfing...
_Bau dir mal einen HMF! Das ist am besten und kostet nicht viel..._
Man selbst denkt, Hä? Was ist das? Bemüht die Forensuche und ist danach auch nicht schlauer 
Dann sagt einer ganz selbstverständlich _Na, ein Hamburger Mattenfilter! _
Ach so, denkt man sich und bevor man ganz doof dasteht, weil man immer noch keinen Plan hat, sucht man wieder und bekommt zig Einträge wo er zwar erwähnt wird, aber nicht erklärt. 
Hat ne Weile gedauert, bis ich damals herausgefunden habe, was das denn nu genau ist
Daher....ihr Lieben, ich bin wirklich für alle Tipps dankbar, selbst wenn sie widersprüchlich sind, so kann man schauen, was für einen selbst am besten passt oder womit man klar kommt und einer der Gründe, warum ich Foren so gern mag, ganz viele liebe, hilfsbereite Menschen, die einen daran teilhaben lassen, was sie wissen und womit sie selbst gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben Kleines Problem nur...ich bin wirklich eine absolute Technikniete, Wasserwerte, Ökosystem, Besatz, Pflanzen usw sowas nehme ich schnell auf, aber alles was mit Technik zu tun hat, braucht ne ganze Weile um ein Hirn zu erreichen, die Rädchen in Gang zu setzen und ne Erklärung für 5jährige 

Lieber Rolf....Filtertonne? __ Hel-X, HPF? Kannst du mich aufklären, in einfachen Worten? Oder gibt es vielleicht einen Link? Ich bin verwirrt  

LG
Erin


----------



## mitch (5. Aug. 2016)

hallo Erin,

__ Hel-X ==> http://www.hel-x.eu/de/start/


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Ah ja...danke mitch Ein Filtermedium also....die Stangen sehen aus wie Lockenwickler ^^
Ist das nicht für einen Übergangsfilter ziemlich übertrieben? Zumindest scheint der Spaß ein bisschen was zu kosten

Nachtrag

Weil es mir gerade wieder einfällt....wir wohnen am Rande eines Überschwemmungsgebietes, es kann also durchaus passieren, dass der Teich mal überschwemmt wird. Zuletzt war das 2007 und 2013 bei den Jahrhunderthochwassern der Fall. Das letzte war nicht ganz so wild, da waren es nur ein paar Zentimeter, aber 2007 war schlimm, da wurden wir hier regelrecht geflutet, weil eine der Talsperren im Harz auch Wasser ablassen musste. Wir hatten da zwar noch nicht dieses Haus, aber ich kenne das Ausmaß nur allzu gut, da ich schon lange hier wohne. Die Vorbesitzer haben uns mal Bilder von 2007 gezeigt, ist schon heftig...ich schau mal, ob ich sie finde, hatte sie abfotografiert.
Für mich noch ein Grund gegen Teichtechnik, zumindest auf Dauer.


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Gefunden....die Qualität ist nicht besonders gut, da ich aus dem Album abfotografiert habe und es nur für mich als Gedankenstütze dienen sollte...
Bilder vom Hochwasser und Bilder als der Teich noch recht frisch war, vor dem Hochwasser.

     

Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man die Feuerstelle neben dem Teich.


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> orry, ich muss gerad lachen, das ist wie vor etwa 15 Jahren, als ich mit meinen Aquas anfing...
> _Bau dir mal einen HMF! Das ist am besten und kostet nicht viel..._



ich musste gerade soooo lachen - dieser komplette Beitrag von Dir ist DER Hit 



Erin schrieb:


> Kleines Problem nur...ich bin wirklich eine absolute Technikniete, Wasserwerte, Ökosystem, Besatz, Pflanzen usw sowas nehme ich schnell auf, aber alles was mit Technik zu tun hat, braucht ne ganze Weile um ein Hirn zu erreichen, die Rädchen in Gang zu setzen und ne Erklärung für 5jährige



 sind wir irgendwie verwandt??? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mitch (5. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> ...wir wohnen am Rande eines Überschwemmungsgebietes, es kann also durchaus passieren, dass der Teich mal überschwemmt wird



 da würde nur ne Mauer um den Teich was bringen - aber das wollt ihr bestimmt nicht (ich würde es auch nicht wollen) , 

da muss man halt damit leben das alle paar jahre ein quasi neustart angesagt ist (schlamm / nährstoffe / ...  entfernen)
Fische würden kommen und gehen, von der Teichtechnik würde auch nicht viel übrig bleiben.

eigentlich kann man nur versuchen über mehr Pflanzen am schönen flachen Rand und Unterwasser das Wasser besser zu machen.


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

@Kirstin

Wir dürften uns ziemlich ähnlich sein   Das ist mir schon aufgefallen, als ich deinen Zöglingsthread gelesen habe, allein bei den Smilies   Und so einen "Pferdetümpel" hätte ich auch gern, meine Dicke würde es lieben 
Schön, unter den ganzen technikversierten nicht die Einzige zu sein, die oft nur Bahnhof versteht


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

> da würde nur ne Mauer um den Teich was bringen - aber das wollt ihr bestimmt nicht (ich würde es auch nicht wollen) ,
> 
> da muss man halt damit leben das alle paar jahre ein quasi neustart angesagt ist (schlamm / nährstoffe / ...  entfernen)
> Fische würden kommen und gehen, von der Teichtechnik würde auch nicht viel übrig bleiben.
> ...



Genau das  Ich will ja auch eigentlich gar keine Fische haben, allenfalls sowas wie __ Moderlieschen oder so, die packen es eventuell auch bei einer Überschwemmung, Karpfen, Goldfische usw sind dann meist verloren. Hier schwammen wohl vor 2007 auch 3 Kois, die haben sie danach tot in Nachbars Garten gefunden. Muss echt nicht sein.
Der Schlamm, den wir letzten Monat entfernt haben, war auch noch von den Hochwassern.
Flacher Rand, schön bepflanzt klingt gut...müsste ich dafür meinen Rand mal tiefer setzen oder reichen theoretisch Ufermatten? Da bin ich für jede Idee offen....
Ich werde auf jeden Fall in der Flachwasserzone ein Pflanzenbecken anlegen, an das die Karpfen nicht drankommen und Kirstins Vorschlag mit dem Käfig für Kleingetier und U-Pflanzen umsetzen, Schon mal als kleine Grundlage, bis die Fische weg sind, entweder im See oder als Reiherfutter *hüstel*


----------



## mitch (5. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Flacher Rand, schön bepflanzt klingt gut...müsste ich dafür meinen Rand mal tiefer setzen oder reichen theoretisch Ufermatten?


schau dir mal das an https://www.google.de/#q=kartoffelkorb+kunststoff  da könntest du einiges einpflanzen ohne den Teich groß zu verändern


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Mitch, 
bist DU sicher, dass die Körbe nicht relativ schnell verwittern unter Wasser und unter UV Einfluss?

Das Problem hatte ich nach der Neuanlage der Tümpel, als ich auch - sogar speziell als Pflanzkorb für Teiche angebotene - 
Pflanzkörbe benutzte, da ich ja auf der Betonplatte keinen bepflanzbaren Untergrund hatte. 

Die Körbe zersetzten sich innerhalb von 2 Jahren in ihre Bestanteile - und Plastikteilchen finde ich heute noch, 
wenn ich mal wieder Schlamm raus nehme 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Oh....ich *will* den Teich verändern, so ist es nicht  Der Korb wäre aber top für mein Riesengras, dann könnte ich es mal etwas tiefer setzen, ohne dass die Karpfen es sofort zerfleddern Wie ist es da mit Weichmachern? Kein Risiko? Zersetzung? Hm....oder rechtzeitig austauschen oder generell nur Übergangsweise....
Das wäre auf jeden Fall schon mal was, meine anderen Pflanzkörbe sind alle zu klein.

Vielleicht nochmal genauer, was ich eigentlich will...

Keine Technik, bis auf den Frischwasserzulauf natürlich und ab und an möchte ich schon mal den Wasserfall plätschern lassen.
Fische raus, bis auf die kleinen, wenn es denn __ Moderlieschen sind. Schnecks rein, ich liebe __ Schnecken, vor allem Posthörnchen  Ganz eventuell würde ich irgendwann mal testweise ein paar Red Fire auswildern...
Viele, viele Pflanzen rein, vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen, die schön viel Sauerstoff bringen. Für die Flachwasserzone noch das ein oder andere, Teichrand gründlich zupflanzen, Totholz und vielleicht noch ein Stückchen Trockenmauer zum Verkriechen oder Sonnen für diverse Viecher.
Das lange Ende an der Hecke sollte mit höheren Pflanzen besiedelt werden, der vordere mit niedrigen, damit sie Sicht auf den Teich frei bleibt. Vorne wird etwa auf 1,50 Breite gepflastert für eine kleine Bank oder sowas, rechts davon soll irgendwann mal ein Mini-Steg hinkommen, damit man auch mal die Beine ins Wasser baumeln lassen kann
Die hintere Ecke, wo der Wasserfall ist, ist ja ziemlich wild, dort wächst Minze, Frauenmantel, Trollblume und irgendwas anderes wildes, Bienenfutter , das soll so bleiben, mit dem Schlitzahorn auf der Spitze vielleicht.
Und dann hoffe ich einfache auf viele andere Viecher
Das wäre so mein Traum, für die Umsetzung fehlt mir noch einiges an Wissen und natürlich Equipment.
Das andere wäre die "Winterlösung", falls ich die Fische bis dahin nicht loswerde. Also ein Übergang, möglichst günstig, nicht so aufwendig und für Techniklegastheniker wie mich, verständlich

Huch....ich schreibe zu lange...
der Gedanke macht mir auch Sorgen, Kirstin...


----------



## mitch (5. Aug. 2016)

die __ Iris, die ich bekommen habe sind seit mehreren Jahren in so einem Korb gewesen - der ist immer noch stabil

und so schaut der Korb im Teich aus


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Ich denke, ich werd das mal testen, den Korb kann man ja locker unter Beobachtung lassen, falls was spröde wird, fliegts raus 

Ein schönes WE euch und drückt mal die Daumen, das es im Bergischen nicht wieder so nass wird, wir wollen Feuerchen machen


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
das Thema "Natürlichkeit" liegt mir auch ein wenig am Herzen. Leider bietet mein Grundstück nicht die Möglichkeit, Regenwasser länger oberflächlich zu speichern, noch sind die jährlichen Niederschläge (<400 mm) oder der oberflächliche Zulauf ausreichend für einen Teich.
Da bleibt nur, mit Folie konsequent einen Bereich abzugrenzen. Die Verdunstung ist nicht unerheblich (ich fülle ~15 m3/a nach). Für so einen künstlichen Biotop, der weder Zulauf noch Ablauf hat, kann man eher kein klares Wasser erwarten, mit Fischen erst recht nicht.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich Technik installiert. Letzten Endes simuliert diese nicht mehr als das, was in einem "Dorfteich" auf natürliche Weise läuft. Hinsichtlich der "Simulation" habe ich eine für mich zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden, die ich dem Forum hier verdanke. Wenn ich dann Filtertonnen mit __ Hel-X oder einen "HPF" (hängender Patronenfilter) erwähne, dann sind das Lösungen, die ich verstanden habe, und die bei guter Auslegung wartungsarm sind. Technik, die als solche bei Bedarf längerfristig funktioniert, hat bei mir eine hohe Akzeptanz - erst recht, wenn sie nicht in irgend einer Weise dominiert, oder Ressourcen kostet.
Ich drück' Dir die Daumen für deinen Teich! Bei Deiner Größe wirst Du ohne Technik ohne Schlammsaugen nicht auf Dauer eine Lösung finden, selbst meine Technik reicht dafür nicht. um so mehr freut mich da der Bericht von Kirstens "Tümpeln". Dass sie da von Zeit zu Zeit herumkeschert, finde ich völlig ok - ich schnipple sehr gerne fast täglich in meinem Garten herum - das ist vergleichbar dazu (und selbst in meinem Teich bin ich wöchentlich mit dem Kescher unterwegs).
Ich hoffe, Du hast viel Freude an Deinem Biotop - das ist entscheidend. Ich freu' mich wie toll, wenn mein Garten mal von einem Igel besucht wird, weil die Umgebung weniger freundlich für einen ist, und meine Grundstücksgröße viel zu klein. Für meine Seerosen habe ich im Teich schon eine ganze Weile "Bäckerkisten" im Einsatz, und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die gibt's ja in verschiedenen Größen, das wäre auch eine alternative Abtrennung (wenn Dir Metall nicht behagt).


----------



## Erin (7. Aug. 2016)

Moin Rolf,

ich verstehe schon was du meinst  Wenn ich die Goldfische oder Karpfen behalten wollte, würde ich auch auf Technik zurückgreifen, ich denke aber, dass man das ohne solche Fische tatsächlich nicht braucht, vorausgesetzt man schafft es ein natürliches Gleichgewicht herzustellen. Ich bin, wie Kirstin, der Meinung, dass der Schlüssel dazu die passenden Pflanzen sind. Da muss man aber vermutlich auch ein bisschen ausprobieren nicht alles wächst überall gleich gut und bei Teichpflanzen kenne ich mich auch (noch) nicht besonders gut aus. Gleiches gilt für Uferbepflanzung usw Abgesehen davon, glaube ich, dass man auch einfach jede Menge Geduld braucht, bis sich mal alles stabilisiert hat, angewachsen ist und sich Getier von selbst eingefunden hat. Ich hab aber keine Eile, das muss nicht bis nächstes Jahr alles fertig sein, schön wär nur, wenn ich die Fische schnell loswürde, dann müsste ich mir um die keine Sorgen mehr machen.
Die Gefahr wieder haufenweise Schlamm rausholen zu müssen, ist eh immer gegeben, theoretisch könnten wir ja jederzeit wieder geflutet werden. Wenn ich das vermeiden wollte, müsste ich den Teich zuschütten und ihn oben am Haus anlegen

HPF....Hängepatronenfilter! Da soll einer drauf kommen Danke!

Mir geht's übrigens wie dir, ich fuhrwerke auch sehr gerne im Garten herum und freue mich, wenn sich Igel und Co einfinden, daher darf's zwischendrin auch immer ein bisschen wild sein. Ich habe aber Glück, der Garten ist groß genug, um auch Holzhaufen, Unkrautecken und Wildwuchs zuzulassen, das geht ja auch nicht überall. Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall auch noch viel Spaß mit Garten und Teich, das ist ein definitiv Stück Lebensqualität 

Nachtrag

Bäckerkiste, auch nicht schlecht, werde ich mal mit notieren, danke


----------



## Erin (8. Aug. 2016)

So....ich war denn heute nochmal fleißig, neben BBBs abfischen habe ich noch 2m der Flachwasserzone mit Steinen abgetrennt und eine Binse gesetzt, die unerklärlicherweise im Yuccapalmenpott wuchs. 
Fotos gibt's keine, war schon zu dunkel, sieht aber auch traurig aus....die Herrschaften machen gerade bei Seerosen platt bzw die kleine ist schon *entlaubt*. Vermutlich ist das unserer Entschlammungsaktion zu verdanken, denn vorher stand der "Dreck" bis oben hoch, da kamen sie nicht richtig dran oder es ist ihnen nicht aufgefallen und nun Schreddern sie alles 
Wenn ich es morgen schaffe, gehe ich bei uns mal an der Mühle fischen, mal schauen was da so wächst und dann kommt es in den abgetrennten Bereich. Bevor jemand schimpft, das ist natürlich privat 
Als nächstes geht's dem Besatz an den Kragen, vom See hat sich noch niemand gemeldet, also nächste Runde....wenn noch wer will....


----------



## Erin (9. Aug. 2016)

Heute habe ich in die abgesperrte Ecke die abgefischten Pflanzen gesetzt, mal schauen wie es morgen aussieht....ich hab ürbrigens nicht die geringste Ahnung was das für Kraut ist, ich hoffe nur, dass es sich hält.
Nächsten Montag werde ich Aushänge in unseren Supermärkten machen wegen der Goldfische und der Karpfen...und das scheinen neben den BBBs nicht die einzigen Fische zu sein, es sei denn, es gibt grünliche Goldfische  Ich tippe auf Schleien, ehrlich...ich werd noch irre  Was für eine Fischsuppe....
__ Reiher war auch keiner da und auch nichts anderes was Appetit auf Fische hatte, alle Wannen noch voll, also Wasserwechsel und nochmal bis morgen Abend warten, wenn sie dann nicht dezimiert sind....*hmpf* 
Tja...immerhin lassen  sie sich leicht rausfischen, einmal Kescher rein und durchziehen und schon sind mindestens 20 Minis im Netz. Das ist echt erschreckend wie viele von den Bärblingen sich da tummeln....ich wäre allerdings froh, wenn sich der Rest genauso leicht abfischen lassen würde, den Gefallen werden mir die anderen Herrschaften aber nicht tun, also falls sich jemand meldet, heißt es wieder Teich ablassen...
Es bleibt spannend *seufz*


----------



## Tanny (9. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Schleien, ehrlich...ich werd noch irre  Was für eine Fischsuppe....



...ich würde sagen, das reicht für eine Bouillabaisse

LG Kirstin


----------



## Erin (9. Aug. 2016)

Ich sollte einfach alles aufkochen und euch zum Essen einladen Bärblinge kann man auch essen, hab ich heut gelesen


----------



## Tanny (9. Aug. 2016)

Ah ja 

das nächste TT ist also bei Erin - zum Fischsuppe essen


----------



## Erin (10. Aug. 2016)

Und bitte viel Appetit mitbringen 

Habe gerade mal kurz mit unserm Nachbarn am Gartenzaun gequatscht, die haben anscheinend auch BBBs  Anscheinend sind die Viecher erst seit diesem Jahr da oder vorher nicht aufgefallen. Drüben ist allerdings ein großer Schwimmteich, ich denke mal, dass da schon früher auffällt. Genau wie bei uns schwimmen die Viecher dort inunterschiedlichen Größen rum.....habe ihn erstmal informiert, was die Begleitumstände angeht.
Hier stehen immer noch volle Pötte rum, also werde ich das heute in Angriff nehmen müssen 
Interessant aber...entweder fressen sie den Laich von den restlichen Fischen oder die Jungtiere, es schwimmt sonst wirklich nichts kleines rum. Immerhin....


----------



## Erin (18. Aug. 2016)

Moin,

mal ein kleines Update, viel passiert ist ja nicht, aber immerhin gibt's ein paar neue Pflänzchen...

   __ Wasserstern, den habe ich jetzt am Rand, wo die Steine als Abtrennung liegen, gesetzt.
   Ich weiß nicht genau was das ist, habe ich bei uns an der Mühle mitgenommen.
   Die gefundene Binse aus dem Garten.
   Schachtelhalm

Und dem __ Reiher wurde wieder Futter hingestellt *hmpf*   Das ist jetzt die 6. oder 7. Fuhre...es hört nicht auf, bleibt also doch nur trockenlegen oder ein Raubfisch, mal sehen, ich denke, ich werde zusehen dass ich die Goldfische und Karpfen noch vor dem Winter loswerde und im zeitigen Frühjahr werde ich das Ganze mal vernünftig entschlammen und komplett bepflanzen.
Zumindest der Rest des Gartens ist erfreulich, auch wenn in den Herbstferien eine Menge Arbeit auf mich wartet


----------



## Erin (21. Aug. 2016)

Heute Mittag habe ich nochmal am Teich gehockt und überlegt was man überhaupt nächstes Jahr machen sollte und machen kann....ich bin mir immer noch nicht schlüssig wie ich das Drumrum gestalten soll, sodass es einigermaßen natürlich wirkt und vielen Tieren im und am Teich Lebensraum bietet und gleichzeitig aber auch schön anzusehen ist.
Die Grundidee soll bleiben, vorn ein Sitzplatz und niedrig bleibende Planzen, hinten darf es ruhig etwas höher werden, samt Totholz...ein Teil soll auf jeden Fall mit Ufermatten bedeckt werden (der jetzt so kahl ist), allerdings müsste ich mir dann ja auch was überlegen, damit mir das Teichwasser nicht durch die Kapillarwirkung abhaut, wie macht man das denn am besten? Könnte ich nur in einem Teilbreich einen Ufergraben anlegen? Und was wächst dort am besten? Vielleicht meine __ Lilien? Schachbrettblumen?
Und was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten, um den Rest zu bedecken? Steinfolie fällt raus, die gefällt mir gar nicht. Das ganze Zeug was jetzt so wächst bedeckt zwar vieles, gefällt mir aber auch nicht, abgesehen von der "wilden Ecke". 
Hat noch jemand Vorschläge? Vielleicht ließe sich ja noch einiges vor dem Winter bewerkstelligen...
Dann mal ne Rutsche Bilder rundum...
                          
Die trübe Brühe bitte nicht beachten, sieht gruselig aus und wird nächstes Frühjahr in Angriff genommen. Die __ Frösche mögen es allerdings, werden immer mehr...
Und nochmal der ganze Teichbereich im Garten


----------



## Tanny (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Erin, 

 ich finde, das sieht schon richtig gut aus 

Die Kante ist ja wirklich ein Problem - das hat so etwas von "SwimmingPool" .....

Das Nachfolgende siehe bitte als "Gedankenspiel" eines totalen Laien. 

Bevor ich hier ins Forum kam, habe ich Worte wie Ufermatte, Kapillarwirkung, 
Ufergraben und Co noch nie gehört......

Wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe:

- hast Du das Problem mit der 
Kapillarwirkung bei überhängender Randbepflanzung oder Ufermatte, weil 
Du  keine Kapillarsperre hast? 

- Kunststoffe aller Art willst Du nicht

- die optische Verkleidung muss auch tiefer ins Wasser reichen, weil 
der Wasserspiegel ja auch variiert, also sonst wieder die Folie sichtbar wird. 

Mir käme da so spontan in den Sinn, den Rand mit leicht überstehenden Steinen 
zu bedecken (z.B. schöne, natürlich gewachsene/gebrochene Schieferplatten) 

unter dem Rand baust Du aus Totholz quasi eine Randumrandung (auf der Wasserinnenseite) 
wo sich dann auch wunderbar Wasserpflanzen auf allen Ebenen ansiedeln lassen. 

Die Steinplatten würden m.E: verhindern, dass da was durchwurzelt und die Pflanzen, die hinter 
den Platten wachsen genau so wie  die Pflanzen, die aus dem Totholz im Teich wachsen, 
könnten überranken, ohne Wasser zu ziehen ?

Wie gesagt - ich habe keine Ahnung - wäre aber so meine spontane Idee......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Erin (21. Aug. 2016)

Moin Kirstin,

richtig verstanden  Was die Kapillarwirkung angeht, weiß ich das gar nicht so genau bzw bisher habe ich kaum Probleme, wächst ja nichts rein, sondern hängt nur rein, drumrum ist nichts feucht. Vermutlich bekäme ich das Problem aber, wenn ich jetzt einfach so Ufermatten drüberstülpe  Hm...ich sollte wohl mal an der Umrandung buddeln und schauen wie die Folie überhaupt verlegt ist....
Was deine andere Idee angeht....großartig! Das werd ich gleich mal testen, sobald ich Holz vom Stall hier habe, Schiefer habe ich noch ein bisschen, zum Ausprobieren genug, gefällt mir sehr gut  Dazwischen könnte ich auch gut Pflanzen packen, an die die Fische so nicht drankommen, dann wächst es schon mal, so lange sie da noch rumschwimmen  
Theoretisch könnte ich so die komplette hintere Längsseite "verkleiden", dann muss ich mir nur noch für vorn und die kurze "Heckenseite" Gedanken machen...
Swimmingpool trifft's übrigens sehr gut...
Danke


----------



## Erin (21. Aug. 2016)

Und weil ich dann doch etwas ungeduldig bin, habe ich mich eben nach dem Misten mal ein bisschen umgeschaut und in unseren Holzhaufen am Stall gewühlt...leider war mir das alles zu gerade und zu frisch, also bin ich durchs Unterholz an unsrem Flüsschen gekrochen und hab mal nachgeschaut, was uns der "liebe" Landkreis beim Bau der Fischtreppe hinterlassen hat. Da haben sie jede Menge abgeholzt, das meiste geschreddert und das unbequeme einfach liegengelassen...ok, stört da niemanden und ich konnte heute wühlen 
Da alles zugewachsen ist und die Haufen gut 2m hoch, war es nicht so einfach, das meiste war auch zu groß, aber ein bisschen was ist mitgekommen...unter anderen auch noch ein paar Steine, die da geblieben sind...

      
Da aktuell die Sonne scheint, werde ich wohl noch was versenken


----------



## Erin (21. Aug. 2016)

Ein bisschen fleißig war ich noch...

      

Ein paar Steine sind noch für den Halt ins Wasser gewandert, Rest folgt dann irgendwann nächste Woche und am WE muss ich dann wohl noch mal los und mehr Holz besorgen, dann allerdings mit Säge  Wenn dann das Wetter mitspielt folgt der Schiefer. 
Eigentlich wollte ich noch Wasser nachlaufen lassen, aber das kann ich mir erstmal sparen, ich hab einiges an Rissen entdeckt, als ich das Grünzeug gekappt habe 
Wird wohl Zeit einen Reperaturthread aufzusuchen *hmpf*

Jetzt wird aber erstmal gegessen, hab ich heute völlig verpennt, es gibt Thaicurry


----------



## Erin (23. Aug. 2016)

Gerade habe ich eine Nachricht erhalten....

_Die Karpfen sind herzlich willkommen
_
Ist das nicht toll?  Zumindest für die großen Burschen ist jetzt gesorgt, sie gehen in einen kleinen Waldsee hinter einem Altenheim. Dort werden sie sich sicher viel wohler fühlen als hier und es gibt Menschen, die sich freuen Sie zu beobachten und zu füttern, hach ja....ich freu mich!


----------



## troll20 (24. Aug. 2016)

Wie groß ist denn der kleine Waldsee?


----------



## Erin (24. Aug. 2016)

Etwa 7-8 ha...See ist auch irreführend, so tief dürfte er nicht sein, wird aufgrund seiner Größe aber immer so genannt  
Ich warte jetzt auf einen Termin und dann geht's los. Fotos werden dann natürlich auch gemacht


----------



## Erin (26. Aug. 2016)

Also ehrlich....da hat man einen Teich und wo lassen die Viecher sich nieder?

        

Wir hatten das Ding in den Ferien aufgebaut, da ich aber ungern was ins Wasser kippe und das Teil ohnehin kaputt war, blieb es einfach für Gießwasser stehen. Natürlich gab es eine Algenblüte und irgendwann letzte Woche wurde das Wasser dann klar...neben zig Mückenlarven, haben sich jetzt 5 __ Frösche niedergelassen, mindestens 1 Libellenlarve, 1 Wasserkäfer, unzählige Wasserflöhe und, wie soll es auch anders sein, 1 Fisch *möp* Wehe es ist ein Bärbling! 

Muss ich dann wohl mal umsiedeln das ganze Getier....
Ich überlege, ob man die Goldfische dort wohl für ein, zwei Tage unterbringen könnte, für den Fall, dass man es vielleicht braucht...da finde ich die wenigstens wieder.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Aug. 2016)

Lach! Wie nennt man das, wenn jemand einen „grünen Daumen“ für Tiere hat?


----------



## Erin (26. Aug. 2016)

Nichts machen?
Keine Ahnung, wo die herkommen, aber Wasser gibt es drumrum ja genug, vermutlich braucht man bloß ein Wasserloch lang genug rumstehen lassen
Ich überlege schon, ob ich die Reste der Seerosen vorläufig da reinschmeiße, vielleicht erholen sie sich dann wieder etwas....


----------



## Erin (26. Aug. 2016)

Und noch einen Bewohner gefunden...


----------



## Erin (27. Aug. 2016)

Ihr Lieben...es geht los....
Die Karpfen sollen morgen umziehen und heute die Goldfische  
War heute bei unserem Forellenzüchter und hab nach Transportboxen gefragt, dabei haben wir natürlich gequascht und es stellte heraus, dass er jemanden ein Dorf weiter kennt, der sich dieses Jahr einen großen Teich angelegt hat und Goldfische haben möchte  Also gleich angerufen und er nimmt alle*freu* 
Der Teich läuft jetzt ab, damit iCh überhaupt raus bekomme und dann holt er sie ab. Morgen werden dann die Karpfen weggebracht....meine Güte....das ging jetzt echt schnell


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2016)

Aber heb dir was vom Wasser auf und gieße nicht nur die Blümchen auch wenn sie es bei dem Wetter gebrauchen können


----------



## Erin (27. Aug. 2016)

Hab ich als erstes gemacht


----------



## Daufi (27. Aug. 2016)

...wer weis was da noch für Leichen zum Vorschein kommen....


----------



## Erin (27. Aug. 2016)

Dann nochmal ein Bericht...Fotos folgen separat, die sind auf dem Handy.

Ging heute echt fix, erst kam Mittags eine Nachricht, ob wir das spontan noch heute machen könnten mit den Karpfen...äh...nee, ich persönlich bin zwar spontan, aber ein paar tausend Liter sind es nicht 
Also auf morgen verschoben und erstmal überlegt, wie ich die Viecher denn transportieren soll und zu unserem Forellenzüchter gefahren, s.o., Transportboxen hatte er keine, aber eine große Tonne, die gerade noch in mein Auto passt Der "Waldsee" ist nur ein paar Minuten mit dem Auto entfernt, also sollte das schon gehen.
Wieder zuhause war Wasser ablassen angesagt, denn ohne hätten wir nicht einen Fisch gesehen. Dauerte natürlich bis 17.00 Uhr, dann fing das lustige Keschern an Dabei sind 2 der Karpfen leider über die Wupper gegangen, aber immerhin 5 schwimmen jetzt fröhlich im Pool.
2 der Goldfische hat die doofe Pumpe erwischt, aber der Rest schwamm nach einer halben Stunde putzmunter in der Tonne, die wir vorher mit Teichwasser gefüllt und natürlich in den Schatten gestellt hatten. 17.30 wurden sie dann von einem begeisterten Pärchen abgeholt, alles gut 
Außer drölfzig Fröschen und ein paar __ Kröten habe ich übrigens kein anderes Getier in der Schlammbrühe gefunden, aber vorsichtshalber ist natürlich noch was drin, sprich, der Teich ist nicht leer, sieht aber schlimm aus, morgen schöpfen wir also noch mal Schlamm und was uns an Viehzeug in die Hände fällt, kommt erstmal in den Pool.
Joa...das wars für heute, hat auch gereicht, uffff....
Die spärlichen Pflanzen wurden auch nochmal fit gemacht, sofern sie es nötig hatten....


----------



## Erin (27. Aug. 2016)

__ Wasserstern raus und ab in den Pool
 
Ein Teil des Wassers geht in unseren Graben, der eigentlich gerad trocken liegt
 
Die Tonne steht bereit
 
Pflanzen sind raus
 
So langsam läufts ab
 
Seerose 1 taucht wieder auf
 
Noch mehr Wasser weg
 
 
Jetzt geht's los
   
Seerose 2 ist auch noch da
 
Ein einziges Schlammloch
 
Kröte?
 
Da sie nicht rauskommt, es aber offensichtlich will, geht sie auch in den Pool
     
Und so schauts jetzt aus, zumindest noch bis morgen
   

Leichen wurden übrigens noch keine gefunden


----------



## Daufi (27. Aug. 2016)

Mann was ein Tag - oder?
Denke die Toten haben sich schon zersetzt, aber Knochen sollte man morgen im Schamm noch finden...
Ich beneide euch im Moment nicht...
Wir haben einen schönen unbelasteten(keine flossenbehafteten Untiere) Teich nebst Köhsch, Weisherbst und Katzen hier rumliegen....

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Erin (28. Aug. 2016)

Joa...hat gereicht, aber leider sind wir ja noch nicht fertig...jetzt ist der Teich fast leer, jetzt wird er auch entschlammt  Kölsch und Katze gabs aber auch 

Wenn ich noch Knochen finde, verbastele ich sie im nächsten Steampunk Outfit  Man soll ja immer alles verwerten, nech?

Gut Nacht


----------



## Daufi (28. Aug. 2016)

Gute Nacht - muss auch ins Bett.
Akustisch hat sich Death Metal aus dem Nachbarort mit Lena in unserem Kaff ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen geliefert.
Wer gewonnen hat ist wohl klar - mit Caipi wird alles erträglich...
Apropos Teichforum - habe die 2. Seerose eingepflanzt....


----------



## Erin (29. Aug. 2016)

Großartige Mischung...Lea und Death Metal 

Dann ein paar Bilder von gestern, schreiben tu ich später was dazu


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2016)

Moin Erin,
da musst du dir aber noch etwas einfallen lassen damit dir dein Substrat nicht immer nach unten rutscht.
Evtl. auf jede Stufe umlaufend einen kleinen Betonwall. 2 - 3 Tage trocknen lassen und dann die Stufe mit Sand - Lehm gemisch auffüllen. Auf die Stufe auf der nachher deine Pumpe steht  (meist ganz unten) würde ich kein Substrat einbringen sonder die Pflanzen in entsprechende Gefäße setzen (Eimer und co.)


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Aug. 2016)

Erins Fango-Paradies!


----------



## Daufi (29. Aug. 2016)

Ich wollte es grade sagen - Schlammpackungen inclusive...
Vielleicht steht um die Ecke ja ein Zuber fürs anschliesende Bad - oder einfach abspritzen....

Euer Teich hatte gar nicht soo groß gewirkt.... Oder ist das der Weiher der die Fische bekommen hat....

Lena hatte übrigens verloren....


----------



## Erin (29. Aug. 2016)

Fango...da sagt ihr was, wir sahen gestern wie Schlammmonster aus und haben gestunken, als ob wir direkt aus der Hölle kämen und das ganz ohne Bad  Aber dafür ist jetzt fast alles raus, bis auf die Ecke mit der großen Seerose, da stehen noch etwa 15 cm. Das waren echt Massen und bitter nötig. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich da außer Fröschen noch viel wohl gefühlt hat.
Die Seerose wurde übrigens gut um die Hälfte eingekürzt und hat trotzdem noch ein guten Durchmesser. Ganz schöne Sauerei das alles...ich bin nur froh, dass wir Platz genug haben, um das auch alles zu entsorgen.

Gestern morgen habe ich noch das ganze Wasser, das mittlerweile wieder 20 cm über dem Schlamm stand, abgesucht nach Kleinviechern, aber nix zu finden. Der Schlamm selbst war dann so fest, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass da noch irgendwas drin war, gesehen habe ich sowieso nichts. __ Frösche sind allerdings nach allen Seiten geflohen, in Massen 
Eigentlich wollte ich den Teich ja auf keinen Fall leer machen, aber bei dem Ausmaß was nach dem Fischfang dann zu Tage trat, blieb fast nichts anderes mehr übrig, das war einfach zu viel und dann hätten wir nächstes Jahr wieder anfangen müssen. 

Am frühen Nachmittag haben wir dann versucht die Karpfen wieder aus dem Pool zu bekommen, das war wirklich ne Katastrophe, ohne mal wieder Wasser abzulassen ging nichts. Ab einer gewissen Höhe sind sie dann selbst aus dem Wasser gesprungen....also nee....nie wieder Karpfen! Ich bin nur froh, dass die Tonne einen Deckel hatte, sonst hätten wir sie nie transportiert bekommen. Restliches Wasser ist natürlich im Pool geblieben.

Am Waldsee war dann auch nicht viel mit eingewöhnen, 2 sind schon rausgehüpft kaum dass der Deckel auf war, den Rest haben wir dann mit der Tonne vorsichtig ins Wasser gelegt, dauerte nicht lang da waren sie weg. 
Der See ist wirklich total schön, auf den Bildern sieht man nur einen Teil davon....eine ehemalige Tonkuhle einer Ziegelei und knapp 4m tief, mit kleinem Sandstrand, Steg und Bootsanleger und es wohnen haufenweise Rotfedern dort.  Womit Arnes Frage wohl erledigt wäre

Naja...den Rest des Tages ging es mit der Entschlammungsaktion weiter und heute wird ein Teil schon mal wieder aufgefüllt. Echt, ich bin heilfroh, dass wir das hinter uns haben, jetzt kommen die Schönheits- und Reparaturarbeiten und dann kanns erstmal stehen 

René....dafür wollte ich eigentlich Pflastersteine nehmen und nur da, wo jetzt die Runden Steine sind, wenn das geht...
Die meisten Pflanzen sind ohnehin in Töpfen und sonstwollte ich dieses Jahr nur noch sowas wie __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest holen, also nichts was gepflanzt werden muss. Beton habe ich nicht so gerne, kann ich auch nicht und da ich nicht weiß was uns nochmal in den Kopf kommt, möchte ich lieber nichts festes im Teich haben  Aber eine Abtrennung wird geben, will ja nicht nochmal so eine Schweinerei haben, jedenfalls nicht ohne Hochwasser^^


----------



## Erin (29. Aug. 2016)

Wasser läuft


----------



## Erin (29. Aug. 2016)

Weiß jemand was das für eine Pflanze ist?
Die ist heute Abend noch spontan bei mir gelandet...


----------



## ASSchlicki (29. Aug. 2016)

wenn ich es richtig erkannt habe müsste es die geschlossene Gauklerblume sein, sie blüht gelb.


----------



## ina1912 (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Erin!
Mann da habt Ihr ja eine richtige Aktion gestartet, ohne dass das Entschlammung auf dem Plan stand! Mutig so kurz vor Saisonende, aber absolut logisch, wenn eh schon das Wasser wegen der Fische raus musste... da wart Ihr richtig fleißig!  Meinen Glückwunsch!  Hinterher hat man ein unbezahlbares aufgeräumtes Gefühl   hab das nämlich dieses Jahr auch durch...
Da wünsche ich mal gutes Gelingen bei der Fertigstellung! Und Fotos nicht vergessen! 

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (29. Aug. 2016)

Hm....würde mich freuen, wenn es so ist, aber irgendwie sehen die Bilder im Netz noch ein bisschen anders aus, ist aber auch schwierig nur Bilder von den Blättern zu finden bzw es gibt wahrscheinlich auch mehrere Arten....
Dank dir auf jeden Fall


----------



## Erin (29. Aug. 2016)

Moin Ina,

du warst aber auch wieder sehr fleißig  Sieht toll aus...
Bilder werden natürlich gemacht, morgen geht's weiter  Und danke....du hast recht, ist wirklich ein tolles Gefühl...das Schlimmste ist geschafft!


----------



## Erin (30. Aug. 2016)

Sooooo....jetzt kann man den Grund sehen, weiß noch nicht ob mir das gefällt, ist alles so kahl 

Aber immerhin habe ich zwei kleine Pflanzecken mit Pflastersteinen abgegrenzt und mit Bausand + restlicher Teicherde, die hier noch rumlag, gefüllt. Alle Pflanzen, die keinen Pott hatten wurden dort reingesetzt.
Hinten habe ich das Holz nochmal umgebaut und was dazu gepackt, reicht aber immer noch nicht.
Als letztes die Pötte hingestellt und jut is....jetzt muss es erstmal voll werden und dann schau ich, wo ich den __ Wasserstern unterbringe.
Heute werde ich den Teich allerdings nur bis zum Pflastersteinrand volllaufen lassen, damit sich das Sandgemisch vollsaugen kann, Rest dann morgen, aber ganz voll wird ohnehin nicht, da ich ja einige Löcher entdeckt hatte und nu sind noch mehr dazu gekommen  Hilft alles nichts, da muss ich dies Jahr noch ran, denn vorher kann ich den Rand nicht komplett zubauen.

Dann mal ein paar Fotos, wieder rundrum, den Dreck bitte ignorieren, Saubermachen und Aufräumen erfolgt erst am Wochenende 

Hö? Die Bilder wollen nicht...seltsam...


----------



## mitch (30. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> restlicher Teicherde


die würde ich lieber weglassen - nur Sand ist besser


----------



## Daufi (30. Aug. 2016)

Frauen und Technik?

Aua! aufhören!


----------



## Erin (30. Aug. 2016)

Immer diese Technik...jetzt geht's...hoffentlich...

Und nochmal die unbekannte Planze von gestern, so sieht mal sie besser....Gauklerblume oder nicht?

Super...jetzt geht's wieder nicht....aaaaargh


----------



## Erin (30. Aug. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Frauen und Technik?
> 
> Aua! aufhören!



Läster du nur...ich versuch's gleich nochmal


----------



## Erin (30. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> die würde ich lieber weglassen - nur Sand ist besser



Hupps.... nicht gesehen, sorry...zu spät, war aber wirklich nur ein winziger Rest, vielleicht 2l und gut mit dem Sand vermischt. Kommt davon, wenn man immer alles verwerten will....

Jetzt aber die Pflanze...Gauklerblume?


----------



## mitch (30. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> vielleicht 2l und gut mit dem Sand vermischt


das ist schon ok


----------



## ina1912 (30. Aug. 2016)

Da warste ja fleißig!  Haste jut jemacht, mir gefällt das mit den abgeteilten Pflanzzonen sehr gut, und auch, dass Du statt Kieseln lieber Sand genommen hast. Das bisschen Teicherde ist wirklich nicht schlimm. Im Gegenteil. Von irgendwas wollen die Pflänzchen ja auch leben. Ich hab meinen Pflanzen in den Töpfen immer Gartenerde gegeben, manchmal mit Sand gemischt,  wenn ich welchen hatte. Da gab es nie Algen danach, egal wie viele Töpfe ich in den Teich gestellt habe. Nur reinen gesiebten frischen Kompost, den würde ich lieber meiden. Hauptsache, es wird gegen Ausschwemmen geschützt.
Mach weiter so, den Rand kriegste bestimmt auch super hin!

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (30. Aug. 2016)

Oh...danke Ina, das hört man gerne  Bausand lag halt noch im Garten rum und Kiesel verschmoddern ja auch meist, lohnt das Geld nicht  Lediglich der restliche Aquarienkies ist in diversen Pötten gelandet, oben druff, damit nichts aufschwemmt, hoffe, das reicht dann. Aber gut zu wissen, dass es mit Gartenerde auch funktioniert, danke, ich habe hier dauernd Maulwurfshügel abzutragen  Den Kompost brauche ich ohnehin fürs Gemüse 
Der Rand....ja, das wird noch was, der ist oben durchlöchert wie ein Schweizer Käse....ich hab mir überlegt, einfach eine dünnere Folie noch oben drauf zu geben, ehe ich alles einzeln flicke, dazu muss ich aber erstmal herausfinden, was für Folie ich habe und dann werde ich wohl für die kurze Seite Ufermatten kaufen, hinten alles mit Holz bedecken und unter den Pflanzen mit Schiefer, wenn das klappt und ich noch genug habe. Aber immer eins nach dem anderen....muss mal gucken, wie das überhaupt aussieht.
Gibt es eigentlich auch Bilder von deinem Teich? Also abgesehen von deinem Mini...

Danke Mitch, dann ist ja alles gut


----------



## Erin (30. Aug. 2016)

Noch ein paar Fotos zum Abschluss..
         

jetzt stell ich mal das Wasser aus, versuche mich nochmal an einer Berechnung des Teiches und dann freu ich mich auf das hier...

 

     

Wo kommen denn die letzten 3 Fotos her? Seltsam....


----------



## ina1912 (30. Aug. 2016)

Ja Bilder gibt's in hier meiner Fotogalerie, allerdings nicht brandneu, bin schon am Limit angekommen.

Lg ina


----------



## Daufi (31. Aug. 2016)

Na dann erzähle mal... Auf englisch lesen - nee danke! Da reichen mir meine CoCa´s und das Lesen von Fachdoku.... Bähhhh....
Ob da wirklich mal ein Film kommt....

Sieht doch schon mal wieder einigermäßen gut aus bei Euch... Ich hatte nen Hänger Rheinsand schön verteilt, nachdem wir ringsrum die Ufermatten(teilweise mit Taschen) verlegt hatten...
Aber da scheiden sich hier ja die Geister, was in den Teich soll....
Nur haben wir es noch nicht geschafft die Ufermattensaat auszusähen, entweder hats geregnet oder war zu trocken....
Und jetzt wächst aller mögliche Krempel von allein da rum.....


----------



## Erin (31. Aug. 2016)

Gibt nicht viel zu erzählen, war dann zu ko, um noch lange zu lesen....aber scheinbar geht es um Albus und Scorpius  Und HP im Original lesen ist kein Ding, viel schöner als die Übersetzung und längst nicht so nervig wie Georg Martin 

Soweit ich weiß soll es erstmal nur das Theaterstück geben....

Danke!  Rheinsand passt doch hervorragend und schaut gut aus bei euch, also was solls....es gibt ja nicht nur eine Möglichkeit Und es läuft doch, oder?

Hm...ja...die Ufermatten, die bereiten mir auch noch Kopfzerbrechen....wo hattet ihr die eigentlich her? Ich überlege ja, ob es wirklich unbedingt die von Naturagart sein müssen  Habt ihr die geklebt?
Was den "Krempel" angeht...ich glaube letztlich wächst da eh das, was man ohnehin schon in der Umgebung hat und verdrängt mit der Zeit den Rest, sofern das überhaupt aufgeht....aber richtig bepflanzen kann man die wohl eher nicht, also bleibt ja nur Aussaat, weiß auch noch nicht, wie ich das mache...am liebsten würde ich die Dinger erst legen, wenn rundum nur das wächst, was ich gern hätte.
Was hat sich bei euch denn ausgesamt?


----------



## Plätscher (31. Aug. 2016)

Wg. Ufermannten, es geht auch Kunstrasenteppich und zwar der ohne Noppen, ist auch der billigste C: Ist zwar etwas steifer aber funktioniert  gut. Wenn ihr den verwendet sollte er vor dem verlegen mit einem Hochdruckreiniger abgespritzt werden um Produktionsrückstände zu entfernen.


----------



## Erin (31. Aug. 2016)

Danke, dann überlegen wir uns das mal...

Wasser läuft immer noch und das wo ich so ungeduldig bin...heute habe ich den __ Wasserstern eingesetzt und ein paar Steine in der "Sandkiste" verteilt, nur große, die lassen sich dann auch mal saubermachen und sie bieten Verstecke für Kleinviehzeug solange  die Pflanzen noch nicht groß genug sind. Mal schauen, wie es mit Wasser aussieht, muss ich bestimmt nochmal umbauen.
Die __ Frösche sind übrigens wieder eingezogen

         

 Warum kann man eigentlich keine doppelten Fotos löschen?


----------



## Daufi (31. Aug. 2016)

Ja wir haben auch den Naturagard Kram... Da hatten wir - als blutige Anfänger - auch die Grundbepflanzung bestellt.
Nee nix geklebt, einfach vom Rand aus soweit sie reingereicht haben, und mit ein paar Rasenkantensteinen im Teich beschwert...
Der Rest ist die Folie bis unten offen bzw. liegt halt Sand und mittlerweile ein bißchen Schmodder und vor allem jede Menge __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest.
Erin, keine Ahnung, was da so alles wächst, ich kann mir die Namen nie behalten - bin ja schon über fuffzich....

Die Matten sind wirklich gut, aber einfach nur zu teuer.... 12m² 110 Euro....

Jürgen, ich hatte letztes Jahr bestimmt 7,8 Baumärkte durchwühlt, die hatten alle nur den Teppich mit den Noppen... Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist der nicht auch ziemlich steif?


----------



## Erin (31. Aug. 2016)

Ich muss echt mal ausrechnen wie viel ich überhaupt brauche, dann schau ich mal...Folie brauche ich ja auch noch und einen Schwung Pflanzen...und einfach beschweren wird wohl auch nicht gehen, es sei denn ich lege die Matten ziemlich weit in den Teich.

Tröste dich, ich konnte mir vor 10 Jahren schon nicht mehr alles merken, ich bin froh, dass mein Hintern angewachsen ist, der würde so manches Mal sitzen bleiben 

Kurz mit meiner Ma gequatscht, sie bringt mir noch Tannenwedel vorbei 

Und Ina...dein Teich ist echt wunderschön, toll mit dem Bachlauf  Wie hast du denn die Folie so gut versteckt?


----------



## ina1912 (31. Aug. 2016)

Danke, Erin! Die Folie ist mit ganz verschiedenen Dingen versteckt, meist mit Findlingen hochgestellt und zwischendurch sind immer wieder Wurzeln oder Äste von verschiedenen Obstbäumen gelegt. Die schaden dem Teichwasser nicht. In die Lücken habe ich hier und da was gepflanzt, ist halt inzwischen alles eingewachsen. Aber so, dass ich immer noch die Folienkante kontrollieren kann, damit die Sperre nicht nach draußen überbrückt wird und kein Wasser von Landpflanzen aus dem Teich gezogen wird.

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (31. Aug. 2016)

Bei meinem neuen  Miniteich im Vorgarten kannst Du das Deko-Prinzip noch ganz gut erkennen, da ist es noch nicht so eingewachsen.


----------



## Erin (31. Aug. 2016)

Danke für die Tipps Holz kommt sowieso mehr und dann werde ich Kirstins Vorschlag mit dem Schiefer noch aufgreifen...Findlinge wären natürlich auch toll, aber da traue ich der Folie nicht, da sie ja nicht komplett aufliegt oben (nächste Baustelle), hm....ich schau mir deine Fotos definitiv nochmal im Detail an, bisher hatte ich bei deinem Mini immer auf was anderes oder das Gesamtbild geachtet 
Ich gebe aber zu, auch ziemlich ungeduldig zu sein, am liebsten hätte ich es sofort zu  Sieht immer so schön bei euch aus....

Ach verflixt...das mit den Fotos kapier ich nicht, die sollten gar nicht hier landen 
(Welche Fotos? )


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
das wird ja ein schöner Teich! Hast Du am Rand die Folie auch schön hoch gestellt (Kapillarsperre?) - tut mir leid, wenn Du das schon geschrieben hast, dann hab ich's überlesen. 
Ich habe bei mir auch NG-Ufermatte verwendet. Die funktioniert tatsächlich, und ist m. M. ihren Preis wert. Allerdings bekommt man die Pflanzen auf der Ufermatte nicht zum Umpflanzen herunter. Ich zeig' mal ein Foto davon, dann eine __ gelbe Gauklerblume und einen hochgestellten Teichrand. Das mit dem Kies habe ich nicht mehr, sondern nur noch ein paar Steine zur Wiese hin (damit ich den Rand besser sauber halten kann), und ansonsten Erde im Teichbereich. Das Foto habe ich dennoch mit hineingenommen, um ein bißchen Ufermatte zu zeigen . Die liegt nur lose auf. Ein Verkleben mit der Folie darunter kann zu Spannungen bei der Teichfolie führen, zudem änderst Du am Klebepunkt die Eigenschaften der Folie in Richtung "spröde".  Ohne einen wichtigen Grund würde ich das der Folie daher nicht antun.
       
Da Du die Pflanzenfotos noch mal gepostet hast, und keiner Deine Frage nach der Art beantwortet hat, tippe ich auf __ Baldrian (Gauklerblume auf keinen Fall). Der verträgt nasse Füße, bleibt nur die Frage, ob auch Frost.


----------



## Erin (2. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Ach verflixt...das mit den Fotos kapier ich nicht, die sollten gar nicht hier landen
> (Welche Fotos? )



Ich mag dieses Forum! 

Moin Rolf,

dankeschön, ich hoffe es wird 
Da ich den Teich ja nicht selbst angelegt habe, weiß ich nicht genau wie die Folie am Rand verlegt ist, das muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal aufbuddeln, Wasser wird aber nirgends rausgezogen. Bisher ist er aber auch noch nicht voll, da ich am oberen Rand ja einiges an Löchern entdeckt habe und das erstmal in Ordnung gebracht werden muss.
Poste gleich nochmal Fotos, vielleicht sieht da den Füllstand (sind auf dem Handy, muss ich also extra machen).

Ja...ich tendiere ja auch zu Matte von NG, wird dann aber ein teurer Spaß, denn dann brauche ich einige Meter. Das Ufer ist schon relativ steil und ich müsste sie relativ weit in den Teich legen, damit sie nicht aufschwimmt. Aber das sieht schon toll aus und viel natürlicher Wie macht man das denn, dass sie unter Wasser auch so schön bewachsen ist? Aussäen dürfte ja wohl nicht funktionieren 

Ich bin jetzt aber ohnehin am Überlegen, ob ich noch Sand in den Teich einbringe, sieht irgendwie komisch aus so ohne Substrat und ich mag auch nicht überall Töpfe hinstellen für die Pflanzen.

Die Gauklerblume ist wirklich schön und auch schon auf meiner Liste gelandet

Dank dir für die Fotos, da kommen mir gleich noch ein paar Ideen

Ach und Arne....Leichen sind zwar auch im Restschlamm nicht aufgetaucht, dafür aber noch 2 Kescher und ein paar Tennisbälle 

Und Fotos...
    

Schlammflocken sind auch wieder ein paar da, aber nicht mehr so viele letztes Mal

    

Und die große Seerose kommt wieder

  

Hier nochmal die Unbekannte


----------



## Erin (2. Sep. 2016)

Dann nochmal als Auflösung, das ist  Berula erecta (Aufrechter __ Merk), danke Markus Bin mal gespannt, ob sie sich etabliert. __ Wasserminze werde ich auch ausprobieren, ich mag den Geruch....
Dann bringt meine Ma ja Tannenwedel mit und für nächstes Frühjahr habe ich schon mal __ Hechtkraut und __ Krebsschere rausgesucht...hat noch jemand was blühendes im Sinn was so ab 40cm Tiefe wächst? 
Morgen werde ich in einen Baumarkt fahren, der auch Wasserpflanzen führt, habe noch einen Gutschein gefunden, mit etwas Glück finde ich dort auch etwas


----------



## Daufi (3. Sep. 2016)

Moin Erin,
was mir gar nicht gefällt bei den Matten, sind die Übergänge bzw wo sie sich überlappen...
Aber irgendwo hier schreibt jenand, dass nan die schön miteinander verkleben kann. Bzw. mit Heisluft eher verschweissen. Für die steilen Stelen geht das aber auch nur mit Taschenmatten.. Auch da hatte ich hier irgendwo gelesen, dass da jemand was selber gemacht hat...
Ich war ja nur zu faul und wollte unbedingt den Teich voll machen...
So das 2. Hoftor ruft...
__ Wasserminze ist das reinste Unkraut bei uns und ja riecht lecker. Da bekomne ich immer Lust auf einen Mojito..


----------



## Daufi (3. Sep. 2016)

Das mit Übergängen und Taschen sieht dann bei uns so aus...


----------



## Erin (3. Sep. 2016)

Moin Arne,

ich sehe schon....ich muss noch viel mehr lesen bevor ich damit anfange *hmpf* Soooo schlimm finde ich das bei dir gar nicht und irgendwann ist es wahrscheinlich auch komplett zugewachsen, aber ich weiß schon was du meinst...ich würde vermutlich auch immer automatisch auf die "Fehler im Bild" starren.
Nach den Fotos sieht dein Teichrand ganz ähnlich aus wie meiner, muss in deiner Doku noch mal ganz genau gucken und mir dann überlegen, wie ich das am besten vermeide. Danke für den Tipp! 

Mojito....was glaubst du, warum wir so viel Minze im Garten haben?


----------



## Daufi (3. Sep. 2016)

...von eurem übrigen Garten/Umgebung/Haus hat man ja noch nix gesehen....

Muss weiter machen, die Farbe ist trocken....

Übrigens, sieht bei uns im Moment auch so aus, weil der Wasserstand bestimmt 20cm tiefer als sonst ist - bin aber zu geizig nachzufüllen - morgen solls regnen....


----------



## Erin (3. Sep. 2016)

Das Haus ist jetzt auch nicht sonderlich bemerkenswert von außen und der Garten zwar sehr gut strukturiert mit einigen Goodies, aber da muss auch noch viiiiiiel passieren, bevor er meinen Vorstellungen entspricht, kann aber gerne mal Fotos einstellen 

Joa...kenne ich mit dem Wasser nachfüllen, muss demnächst mal den Stromverbrauch der Brunnenpumpe messen....

Dann arbeite mal fleißig weiter 

Baumarkt  Teichgedöns war natürlich nichts, ok, die Saison ist für die auch längst gelaufen, hatte aber die vage Hoffnung wenigstens noch ein paar Teichposthörnchen zu bekommen, war nix...
Da der Gutschein aber schon mindestens 5 Jahre hier rumliegt und ich nicht umsonst gefahren sein wollte, bin ich also doch durch die Gartenabteilung gestiefelt....ehrlich, ich weiß schon, warum ich normalerweise nur in meine Gärtnerei fahre, mickrige Pfänzchen für viel Geld, also habe ich beim Abverkauf geguckt, alles 30% reduziert.
Alles zusammengesucht im Wert des Gutscheins, noch 5 Sack Rindenmulch mitgenommen (dann kann ich beim Teich die freien Flächen erstmal abdecken) und zur Kasse gelatscht.
Prompt wurde bei 2 Pflanzen natürlich nichts abgezogen, Palaver...nö, nicht möglich, steht ja nichts drauf, also hab ich die Pflanzen stehenlassen, worüber die Kassiererin schon deutlich sauer war, äh....hallo? Ich zahle bestimmt nicht für 2 mickrige Stengel den vollen Preis, wenn ich bei meiner Gärtnerei für den gleichen Kurs gesunde große Pflanzen bekomme...
Draußen habe ich dann festgestellt, dass sie bei der Ranunkel die Prozente auch nicht abgezogen hatte, obwohl es dick draufstand. Also wieder rein und mich an der Info rumgeärgert, weil die Dame mir nicht glauben wollte, dass sie reduziert ist  Letztlich habe ich mein Geld wiederbekommen, aber eins steht fest, da fahre ich nicht nochmal hin, der Laden ist ohnehin überteuert und dann auch noch unfreundlich...nee...

Aber hier der Einkauf

 

Japanische Kerrie, gefüllt, __ Rittersporn, blauer Polsterphlox, Goldmoos-Sedum, Chinaschilf und Kaukasus Vergißmeinnicht + 5 Sack Rindenmulch für Teich und Kräuterspirale.


----------



## Erin (3. Sep. 2016)

Eine weitere Baustelle geschafft....der Pool ist leer! Jede Menge Kleinviehzeug und 9 __ Frösche sind im Gartenteich gelandet, 4 Frösche sind mir unterwegs abhanden gekommen oder vorher geflüchtet, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass sie den Weg in den Teich auch noch finden 

Das hier fand sich unter anderem im Pool

    

Einen einsamen kleinen __ Blaubandbärbling hab ich auch noch rausgeangelt...hab's nicht übers Herz gebracht den armen Kerl zu killen . Er sitzt jetzt erstmal in der großen Wanne bei den aussortierten Seerosenstücken.

Der Teich scheint indessen auf eine Algenblüte zuzusteuern...hoffen wir es mal, dann haben wir es hinter uns.


----------



## Plätscher (3. Sep. 2016)

wg. Rindenmulch und Teich, ich weiß ja nicht wie nah du den Mulch am Teich verteilen willst aber bedenke das Amseln Mulch lieben. Sie suchen dort nach Futter und du glaubst nicht wie weit sie den Mulch mit ihren Füßen kicken können, also mind. einen Meter abstand vom Teichrand halten, außer du Kescherst gern Rindenmulch


----------



## ina1912 (3. Sep. 2016)

Dein Baumarkterlebnis ist ja ärgerlich!  Aber es kommt mir soooo bekannt vor!  Als hätte ich es selbst erlebt. Zumindest klingt das 100prozeñtig nach meinem Haus-und Hofbaumarkt. Aber nun biste wenigstens Deinen Gutschein los und musst da nicht mehr hin!

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (4. Sep. 2016)

Gruselig, oder? Da fragt man sich wirklich warum man überhaupt da hinfährt...ist aber halt immer so schön bequem *hmpf*

Jürgen...äh, Mist, doch, er sollte schon an den Teich, zumindest an einer Ecke...aber vielleicht stoppt das ganze Totholz etwas die Flugbahn, sonst muss ich halt keschern, denn mit irgendwas muss das erstmal bedeckt werden.


----------



## Erin (4. Sep. 2016)

Heute Vormittag war der Busch fällig und das andere Gedöns, welches ich schon runtergeschnitten hatte, was eine Sch***arbeit....jetzt sieht aber schon mal etwas besser aus und es tauchten noch mehr Löcher auf, diesmal an der Außenseite. Ich denke, es war höchste Eisenbahn den Kram endlich wegzumachen.
In der Mitte steht noch der Rest (__ Goldrute, vermute ich), die soll aber auch weg. Das wird dann nächste Woche in Angriff genommen. Dann kommen Freunde aus Köln, die einiges an Pflanzen aus unserem Garten mitnehmen werden, vielleicht möchten Sie davon auch etwas haben.
Wenn das alles weg ist, werde ich die Ecke erstmal mit Rindenmulch bedecken und weiteres Totholz drauflegen...auf Dauer möchte ich dort __ Farne, __ Buschwindröschen und Moose zwischen dem Holz ansiedeln, evtl noch __ Akelei, also eher waldähnlich, die Ecke liegt auch den größtenteil des Tages im Schatten. Falls jemand noch mehr Ideen bezüglich der Bepflanzung hat, immer her damit! 

Und so sieht es gerad aus

  

Der Busch...kommt woanders hin, ich hoffe, er geht nochmal an

  

Löcher und Flicken, die sich verabschieden

      

Und der Teich geht in die Algenblüte


----------



## Daufi (4. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Eine weitere Baustelle geschafft....der Pool ist leer! Jede Menge Kleinviehzeug und 9 __ Frösche sind im Gartenteich gelandet, 4 Frösche sind mir unterwegs abhanden gekommen oder vorher geflüchtet, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass sie den Weg in den Teich auch noch finden
> 
> Das hier fand sich unter anderem im Pool
> 
> ...


----------



## Erin (4. Sep. 2016)

Magst du einen Teller haben? 

Yo...die Folie hat es in dem Bereich hinter sich  Deswegen ja auch die Idee einfach nochmal eine dünnere drüberzuziehen....dazu müsste ich allerdings erstmal wissen, welche Folie ich überhaupt habe 

Zuber? Wittere ich da die nächste Baustelle?


----------



## Daufi (4. Sep. 2016)

Hi Erin,

nee, denke nicht, da würde ich eher mal bei Mittelalterfuzzis nachfragen, ob jemand so was über hat...
Vielleicht steht noch auf der Burg Satzvey noch einer rum - da waren wir sogar schon drin - der kennt uns noch... Die haben uns am Schluss rausgeschmissen....
 Deine Fischsuppe kannst behalten, bei uns gabs grad Pizza.... Und ein geistiges Getränk dazu....

Ich hör immer nur Du arbeitest, was macht denn Dein GöGa? Oder Du draußen, er drinnen....?

Dünnere Folie? Uffbasse, dass sie nicht zu dünn ist....
So ich muss noch meine Drohne verpacken zum zurückschicken morgen...
Übrigens bei Hornbach konnte ich schon immer gut handeln, was "beschädigte" und mickrige Pflanzen angeht...


----------



## Plätscher (4. Sep. 2016)

Auch wenn du das nicht hören möchtest deine Folie ist "auf". Einen Folienstreifen drüber legen und dann verkleben, vergiss es. Hau eine neue Folie rein, alles andere ist nur Murks.

Ach ja, ganz vergessen  du hast eine PVC-Folie sieht man am Flicken der nicht hält.


----------



## Erin (4. Sep. 2016)

Wie fliegt man denn da raus? Die sind doch schon einiges gewöhnt 

Och...da steht schon öfter ein Wir  Aber das meiste mache ich schon allein, der Garten ist mein Revier, seins das Holz und die Beschaffung  Liegt aber hauptsächlich daran, dass er die Woche über nicht hier ist und dies Wochenende ist er auf Mallorca mit seinen Kegelkumpanen 

Ist ja nur außen rum mit der Folie, da sollte das reichen, wenn es nachher vernünftig abgedeckt ist  

Drohne? Was treibst du eigentlich?

Nö....sowas wie Hornbach haben wir hier nicht und die waren ja schon reduziert, nur wollte die Dame an der Kasse das nicht einsehen....keine Ahnung wie die das da handhaben, vermutlich muss es überall extra ausgezeichnet werden, aber es war mir echt zu doof nochmal extra jemanden zu suchen, nachdem ich schon an der Kasse stand. Was solls....


----------



## Erin (4. Sep. 2016)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Ach ja, ganz vergessen  du hast eine PVC-Folie sieht man am Flicken der nicht hält.



Aaaaah danke!  Dann kann es ja jetzt losgehen...

Und ja...ich habe überlegt, ob ich alles ganz neu mache, aber dann hätte hier jemand definitiv ein Veto eingelegt und der Teich wäre flöten. Ich denke aber, das bekommt man nochmal hin, alle Löcher sind oben wo einiges gegendrückte und die Folie frei lag. Im Wasser gibt es keinerlei Löcher oder Flicken, zum Glück....muss jetzt halt leider erstmal reichen, auch wenn es nicht ideal ist


----------



## Daufi (4. Sep. 2016)

Hmmm, darüber möchte ich nicht sprechen...

Ja das Holzthema, das kenne ich auch, aber zum Glück heizen wir nur bei, die Hauptarbeit hat die altersschwache Gasheizung, die wohl demnächst in Rente will...
Wippsäge und Stihl stehen schon in den Startlöchern....
Oho, Mallorca, da geht´s ja garantiert so ab wie in unserem Zuber....

Ach wir wollten mal ein paar gescheite Bilder von oben, und dann hab ich mir halt mal einen HD Quadrocopter bestellt und heute mal probiert... Er flog genau 3 mal - schöne Aufnahmen(die gibt´s nur bei FB), dann wollte er nicht mehr... Also zurück damit....


----------



## Erin (4. Sep. 2016)

Soso 

Naja...wir heizen auch nur zusätzlich, aber der Kamin frisst ordentlich und ein zweiter Ofen ist in Planung, da braucht man einiges und Lagerfeuer gibt's ja auch noch...
Joa....bei 70-100€ pro Rm greift man doch lieber selbst zur Säge 

Je nachdem wie es bei euch im Zuber zugeht, weiß ich nicht, ob ich das will 

Na das ist mal mehr als ärgerlich, dann zurück damit....aber eine schöne Idee 

Bevor ich es wieder vergesse, ich muss den Teich nochmal genau messen, habe 1en Abschnitt vergessen *hmpf* Aber die Literzahl muss ich dann wohl deutlich nach unten korrigieren, ebenso die Tiefe, vorher war es ja nur geschätzt.
Rechts haben wir eine Tiefe von 60cm, links etwa 1,10m. Ich vermute, wir bleiben unter 20.000l, reicht ja aber auch. Sollten nochmal Fische einziehen, kämen ohnehin nur Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen oder Elritzen in Betracht...

Nachtrag

Zur Reparatur....kennt hier jemand Tear Aid?


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Und der Teich geht in die Algenblüte


Wenn keine Fische im Teich sind und kein Filter läuft dann kaufe im Zoohandel eine Tüte lebende Wasserflöhe. Gibt es als Fischfutter. (1-3 Euro) Wenn du die in den Teich gibst filtern die alle Grünalgen und überflüssigen Bakterien aus dem Wasser.

Kannst ja auch mal hier bezüglich Wasserflöhe suchen.


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Moin Totto,

es sind schon welche drin + diverses anderes Minigetier  Aber bei der Größe könnte es nicht schaden, noch paar zuzusetzen. Mir wäre jetzt gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen, noch welche im Fachhandel zu kaufen, dabei habe ich das früher öfter mal gemacht  Danke dir!


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Aber bei der Größe könnte es nicht schaden, noch paar zuzusetzen.


Wenn Fische im Wasser sind, wird es wohl nicht mit das sich viele entwickeln. Ist wohl eine Frage der größe des Teiches und der Anzahl der Fische. 
Wasserflöhe schwimmen im Freiwasser und werden da schnell gefressen. Schaden kann es natürlich nicht.


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Nee...sind ja keine Fische drin und in absehbarer Zeit kommen auch keine rein  Es sind aber Libellenlarven und EintagsfliegenLarven drin, kann also nicht schaden die Anzahl der Wasserflöhe zu erhöhen. 
Fressen __ Frösche eigentlich auch Wasserflöhe? ​


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

Einfach ausprobieren und deine Erfahrungen mal schreiben.


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Mach ich


----------



## Daufi (5. Sep. 2016)

...Eintagsfliegenlarven....?
Sicher?  In unserem Miniteich ziehen wir grade die nächste Schnakeninvasion groß.... 
Eigentlich müßte ich das den Nachbarn in die Regentonne schütten....

Habe grade Neudorff Stechmückenfrei bestellt...., rein biologisch....

Nee das Flickzeug kenn ich nicht....


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Joa...ziemlich, ich hatte mal welche im Aquarium und diese waren im Pool, 4 oder 5 Stück aber nur 

Schnaken haben wir hier auch in Massen, hab aber keinen Plan wo die her kommen, die kommen alle zur Staßenseite rein 

Von dem Zeug habe ich letztens auch gelesen, aber soooo viele sind es hier nicht, dass ich mir darum Gedanken müsste...

Hm....ich muss mal an geeigneter Stelle fragen


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Sicher? In unserem Miniteich ziehen wir grade die nächste Schnakeninvasion groß....
> Eigentlich müßte ich das den Nachbarn in die Regentonne schütten....
> 
> Habe grade Neudorff Stechmückenfrei bestellt...., rein biologisch....


__ Eintagsfliegen haben nix mit Schnaken zu tun und stechen können die auch nicht.....viel mehr Fressen die nicht mal mehr, wenn die sich entwickelt haben.


----------



## Daufi (6. Sep. 2016)

Gut, Totto, Erin,
ich revidiere - ich habe definitiv Schnakenlarven in unserem Mörtelkübel...
Erin hat die Mücken...

Wollte Sie ja nur etwas auf die Schippe nehmen....

Ich komme ja ursprünglich von Ludwigshafen, da hatten(bzw. haben noch - aber dat is mir jetzt wurscht.... ) wir regelmäßig die KABS die die Larven im Altrhein bekämpft haben, und da hat das Zeug gut geholfen...
Oh unser (einzigster) Frosch quakt grade - der ist wohl einsam... Muss mal nachher Alex vorbeischicken...


----------



## Erin (6. Sep. 2016)

Was sind KABS?

Nachher küsst sie noch einen Prinzen wach und wat machste dann?
Der Teich wird übrigens immer grüner...bin gespannt wie lange das geht....in die Stadt, um noch Wasserflöhe zu besorgen, komme ich diese Woche definitiv nicht mehr, aber ich habe gerade noch welche in den Blumenvasen entdeckt, die könnte ich mal in den Teich entlassen


----------



## DbSam (6. Sep. 2016)

Wahrscheinlich meint Arne diesen Verein.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Erin (6. Sep. 2016)

Boah....jetzt raffe ich das erst....

Wollte mich gerade schon weglachen, dass es allen Ernstes einen Verein gibt, der Schnaken bekämpft, bis ich gelesen habe, dass damit Steckmücken gemeint sind...das soll einer wissen, tz...

Und nein...hier ist nichts verseucht


----------



## Daufi (6. Sep. 2016)

Ist das bei euch auch was anderes Erin?
Ich habe regelmäßig Diskussionen, dass man mir erzählt, ich meine Stechmücken und keine Schnaken.
Wenn ich was von Rheinschnaken sage, sind das Heuwagen....

Ja das sind die, Carsten...

Ach ich hab nix gegen Prinzen für Alex - ich bin ja der Kaiser....
Und so ein Stall voll Jungfrauen, wir haben ja genug Platz, ist auch nicht schlecht... Haben wir beide was von...

Und nur rinn mit dem Blumenwasser....


----------



## Erin (6. Sep. 2016)

Joa....Schnaken sind die lustigen Viecher, die ein bisschen wie Weberknechte mit Flügeln aussehen  Wie nennt ihr denn die, wenn Schnaken bei euch Mücken sind? 

Über Jungfrauen und Prinzen sag ich mal lieber nix, das ist mir zu viel Karneval 

Nicht Blumenwasser, Schneckenwasser....


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin,


Erin schrieb:


> Wie nennt ihr denn die, wenn Schnaken bei euch Mücken sind?


ein Süd-Thüringer (bin ich leider nicht ) würde da von "Stechmucken" und "Krabbelmucken" sprechen. Wenn es klein ist und böse sticht, ist es auch mal eine "Brams", etwas größer wird es eine "Wöss".
So weit zu Heimatkunde/Biologie anderer Regionen .


----------



## Ida17 (7. Sep. 2016)

Hallöchen Erin,

wollte mich schon längst in Deinem Fred melden, das Tablet wollte aber nicht so richtig!  (doofe Elektronik) 
Ein schönes Projekt hast Du da, ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht!
Lass den Kopf nicht hängen, die Algenblüte geht bald vorüber und mit der nächsten Saison startest Du richtig durch!

Zu den Stechbiestern: Ich kenne die Schnake auch nur als __ Schneider (großer Weberknecht mit Flügeln  )


----------



## Erin (8. Sep. 2016)

Moin,

Danke Ida Den Kopf lass ich schon nicht hängen, ich habe ja quasi darauf gewartet, nach dem "Großreinemachen". Ich habe nichts  ausgeschrubbt und auch altes Wasser und etwas Schlamm belassen, aber da der Teich vorher schon nicht wirklich stabil war, war das zu erwarten, ich Sitz das jetzt aus 
Auf die nächste Saison zu warten erfordert allerdings viiiieeeel Geduld...

Bei uns werden Weberknechte __ Schneider genannt oder auch Schuster und da soll einer nicht durcheinander kommen 

Rolf...meintest du jetzt Mücken oder Schnaken?  Was es nicht alles für Namen gibt, ich glaub wir sind zu Hochdeutsch hier, es gibt nur ganz langweilig Mücken und Schnacken, einzig die Weberknechte haben mehrere Bezeichnungen.


----------



## Erin (8. Sep. 2016)

Kurzes Update...

Die Algenblüte ist in vollem Gang...lecker grüner Schaum, leider ist es schon zu dunkel, um noch vernünftige Fotos zu machen, hole ich dann morgen nach.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange der Spaß dauert.


----------



## Daufi (8. Sep. 2016)

Da kann ich ja nirgends mitplappern, aber nix sagen - das geht ja au net....

Mach Pitu rein, ein bißchen was Süßes und dann nix wie rein....


----------



## Erin (9. Sep. 2016)

*örks* Nee danke...

So sieht das aus...

    

So viel Pitu gibt's bei uns gar nicht, dass das was würde...


----------



## troll20 (9. Sep. 2016)

Wat züchtest du denn da das sieht ja aus wie nach einigen Flaschen Pitu


----------



## Erin (9. Sep. 2016)

Bevor jetzt noch jemand was falsches denkt....nein, es gab keine Party am Teich mit zu viel Pitu... Allen Fröschen geht's übrigens gut


----------



## Daufi (10. Sep. 2016)

So auch wieder im Lande....
Das ist ja ekelig...
Könnte von weitem auch Erbsensupe sein...
Oder mal schön aufkochen und Hefe rein, kann man vielleicht Algenbier mit machen....
So heftig hatte ich das noch nicht gesehen....


----------



## Erin (10. Sep. 2016)

Joa....hübsch ist es nicht, geht aber auch wieder weg  Hab ich auch schon so gesehen und da keine Fische drin sind, macht mir das nix.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Sep. 2016)

Frag mal den örtlichen Metzger ob Du mal den Mettwurstschrank plündern darfst, dann gibbet für alle ne schöne dicke Suppe! 
Ja, schön isset nicht... 
Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat


----------



## Erin (12. Sep. 2016)

So mag wie dat, Arftensupp för dat ganze Doerp 

Nee...passt schon, seit gestern wird's weniger Ich denk mal, Ende der Woche sollte es gut sein  Hoffe ich...ich will ja noch was pflanzen...


----------



## Thundergirl (13. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin 

Apropo Pflanzen, ich könnte bei mir noch einiges aussortieren, bzw müsste es sogar ganz dringend machen. Darunter sind Krebsscheren, __ Wasserminze, gelbe __ Schwertlilien, __ Hornkraut, __ Fieberklee, Gauklerblume und noch ein bisschen was anderes bestimmt auch. Bevor ich das kompostiere, könnte ich dir das auch zuschicken gegen Portoerstattung.

Achso die meisten Pflanzen stehen davon fischfrei, aber es sollte sich kein Fischlaich an den Pflanzen befinden, aber dafür evt. __ Schnecken, Libellenlarven, __ Egel und sonstiges Kleingetier.


----------



## Erin (13. Sep. 2016)

Moin Thundergirl,
oh....das nenne ich mal tolles Angebot, dankeschön, nehme ich sehr gerne an  Hier ist ja leider nichts mehr zu bekommen am Ende der Saison...gegen Kleingetier jeglicher Art habe ich nichts einzuwenden, ganz im Gegenteil  Ach schön...da freu ich mich 
Wie, wann, wo, was per PN?


----------



## Erin (13. Sep. 2016)

Erbsensuppe verliert sich langsam


----------



## Erin (14. Sep. 2016)

Moin,

der Spuk dürfte bald komplett vorbei sein, heute war die Sichttiefe schon wieder etwas besser...im Wasser tummeln sich momentan tausende von Mückenlarven, Wasserflöhen und anderem Getier, was ich nicht identifizieren kann, auf jeden Fall ist der ganze Teich in Bewegung 
Am und überm Wasser flattert es derzeit wie verrückt, lauter Schmetterlinge und Mosaikjungfern...
Für einen Teil des Teiches steht jetzt auch die Planung was die Uferbepflanzung und den Uferschutz angeht, das nehme ich in den Herbstferien in Angriff und ich habe mir überlegt auf der zweiten Ebene noch eine Pflanzecke anzulegen und im tiefen Bereich wenigstens etwas Substrat auszubringen, sieht auch sonst irgendwie doof aus.
Desweiteren habe ich noch eine Menge schönes Totholz an der Mühle entdeckt, das will gesägt und hergeschafft werden, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht genau, wann wir Zeit dafür haben werden.
Das Totholz gefällt aber auch dem Lunchen...
 

Für nächstes Jahr überlege ich, ob ich ein oder 2 Arten Minifische einsetze, da hier ja aber Hochwassergefahr besteht, dürfen es nur Einheimische sein. Folglich kämen also nur __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge oder Elritzen in Betracht, letztere passen aufgrund ihres hohen Sauerstoffbedarfs wahrscheinlich eher nicht so gut und Bitterlinge sind nicht so meins, also wohl nur Moderlieschen. Naja...Fröschen und Molchen ist das so wahrscheinlich auch lieber 

Wie schon bei den Aquarien packt mich gerade das Pfützenfieber  Jedenfalls bin ich am Überlegen, meiner Kräuterschnecke zumindest noch einen Kübel am Rand zu gönnen und am großen Beetrand noch ein Teichlein für Regenbogenelritzen anzulegen, die Viecher haben es mir angetan    Am liebsten hätte ich die im großen Teich, aber da würde ich sie vor einem Hochwasser nie rausgefangen kriegen und die __ Frösche und anderen Tierchen wären vermutlich auch not amused...

Aktuell...vielleicht sieht man ja die Wasserviecher...


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Teichlein für Regenbogenelritzen anzulegen, die Viecher haben es mir angetan  Am liebsten hätte ich die im großen Teich, aber da würde ich sie vor einem Hochwasser nie rausgefangen kriegen und die __ Frösche und anderen Tierchen wären vermutlich auch not amused....


Pack die in den großen Teich. Da die Jungfische in DE kaum über den Winter kommen brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen sollten mal ein paar entwischen. IMO.

Die __ Moderlieschen würde ich mir dann erst mal sparen.


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> und im tiefen Bereich wenigstens etwas Substrat auszubringen, sieht auch sonst irgendwie doof aus


Sand wäre gut dafür geeignet.


----------



## Erin (14. Sep. 2016)

@mitch

Ja, Sand wäre auch meine Wahl, da hab ich noch was hier  Nährstoffe kommen ohnehin genug von allein in den Teich.

@Tottoabs

Hm...sind die nicht ziemlich winterhart? Es könnten ja nicht nur Jungfische verschwinden...puuuh, die Frage ist, wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass etwas aus unserem Teich bei Hochwasser im Fluss verschwindet. Umgekehrt funktioniert es ja offensichtlich sehr gut, da drückt das Wasser dann allerdings auch mit aller Kraft zu uns, zumindest wenn wir eine Flutwelle haben, wie 2007. Das ist beim Abfließen ja nicht der Fall, dennoch könnten Fische in der Zeit wo das Wasser steht (Höchststand bisher ca 50cm) quasi "rüberschwimmen". Wir sind so etwa 300-400m weg, ist vielleicht unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmöglich....


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Hm...sind die nicht ziemlich winterhart? Es könnten ja nicht nur Jungfische verschwinden...puuuh, die Frage ist, wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass etwas aus unserem Teich bei Hochwasser im Fluss verschwindet. Umgekehrt funktioniert es ja offensichtlich sehr gut, da drückt das Wasser dann allerdings auch mit aller Kraft zu uns, zumindest wenn wir eine Flutwelle haben, wie 2007.



Erwachsene Tiere sind winterhart. Jungfische überleben zumeist den Winter nicht. Aus dem Bergischen hat einer geschrieben, dass bei Ihm jedes Jahr geleicht wird. Nach seinen Aussagen würden die sich aber nicht merklich im Teich vermehren. Allgemein wird gesagt, das die Jungfische keine Chance haben, wenn man die nicht aus dem Teich holt und den ersten Winter im Aquarium überwintert. Somit wird sich von dir aus keine Invasion von Regenbogenelritzen durch Deutschland ziehen. 

Weiterhin, was war das 2007 für ein Hochwasser......ein Hundertjähriges oder eher ein Übliches?
Ist ja jetzt auch schon wieder 9 Jahre her.....wann erwartest du das nächste?


----------



## Erin (14. Sep. 2016)

2007 hatten wir ein Jahrhunderthochwasser, da hatten wir an der Messstelle den höchsten Pegelstand seit Aufzeichnungen, 6,75m, allerdings hauptsächlich, weil die Talsperre im Harz dringend ablassen musste nach starken Regenfällen. Danach hat eigentlich niemand damit gerechnet in den nächsten 50 Jahren sowas nochmal zu erleben, aber 2013 hatten wir 6,42m, ohne Ablassen der Talsperre. Der Normalstand liegt bei 3m und bis etwa 5,50 müssen wir uns keine Sorgen machen.

Keine Ahnung wann ich das nächste Mal damit rechnen muss, vielleicht nächstes Jahr, vielleicht gar nicht mehr.

Wenn Jungtiere generell nicht überleben oder zumindest nur in Einzelfällen, wäre das natürlich kein Thema  Möglich ist auch, dass es reichlich Fressfeinde bei uns gibt, aber das erfahre ich wahrscheinlich, wenn der Angelverein mal antwortet.

Dank dir auf jeden Fall für die Info


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Sep. 2016)

Kannst einige Besitzer hier im Forum fragen oder frage Benny und Werner (wp-3d hier im Forum).

Bei den Fischen würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen. 

Das ist Werners Seite. http://www.wp-3d.de/regenbogenelritze---regenbogen-shiner---notropis-chrosomus---regenbogenorfe.html


----------



## Erin (15. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe schon ein bisschen gesucht, Werners Seite habe ich auch entdeckt und dort würde ich sie auch kaufen. Theoretisch könnte ich sogar hinfahren, ist nicht sooo weit 
Hatte Christine nicht auch welche?  Und hast du sie noch? Bin mittlerweile schon etwas durcheinander gekommen  

Nachdem was du gesagt hast und ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, dürfte die Vermehrung ja aber kein Problem sein 

Trotzdem wäre ein neuer Thread ganz gut, bevor ich mich entgültig entscheide, wüsste ich ganz gern noch ein paar andere Dinge, aber ist ja auch noch Menge Zeit, dies Jahr ist es eh noch zu früh bzw schon zu spät.


----------



## Erin (21. Sep. 2016)

Moin ihr Lieben,

heute Nachmittag habe ich das Paket von Thundergirl abgeholt, das will ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten  Leider hat es ewig gedauert, bis ich es auspacken konnte, weil noch Handwerker hier waren, aber dann...

   riesig....und gar nicht so leicht...
   sehr gut verpackt!
     sieht nur so durcheinander aus, alles war sehr schön eingepackt und hat den Transport 1a überstanden und viiieeel....
Ich brauche, denke ich, nicht erwähnen, dass ich mich riesig darüber gefreut habe, wie Weihnachten, genauso spannend und genauso toll 

Die __ Krebsschere   ist sofort in den Teich gewandert und sah, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, gut aus, nur untergegangen ist sie nicht....ist das normal? __ Hornkraut wanderte auch ins tiefe Nass...

Jetzt vorsichtshalber noch mal die Nachfragen...  __ Igelkolben? Flachwasserzone?
   Sumpfblutauge? Flachwasser? Mit Substrat, lehmhaltig?
   Äh....was ist das?
   Binsenlilie nehme ich an...hm, dazu findet man im Netz unterschiedliche Angaben, ins Wasser oder nur feucht?
   __ Lilien, kein Problem...
   das dürfte Gauklerblume sein, auch Flachwasser oder eher sumpfig?
   Binse, auch kein Thema
      bei beiden keinen Schimmer was es ist  Das linke vielleicht Zungenhahnenfuß?
   und __ Wasserminze

Alles schöne Pflanzen, kräftige Wurzeln und wenn ich mich nicht zu dusselig anstelle, sollte das im Frühjahr alles gut wachsen 
Noch stehen die Pflanzen in Wasserschalen, falls also noch jemand was zum Standort bzw zur Pflanztiefe sagen möchte/könnte...wäre lieb 
Nochmal vielen vielen Dank Thundergirl für die Pflanzen, die top Verpackung und vor allem die Mühe, hab mich sehr gefreut 

Nachtrag

Hab natürlich noch alles akribisch nach Kleintierzeugs abgesucht und tatsächlich einiges an __ Schnecken und Wasserasseln? gefunden....schwimmen jetzt alle im Teich


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Äh....was ist das?


__ Fieberklee bis so -30 cm


----------



## Erin (21. Sep. 2016)

Ah...super, dankeschön


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Die __ Krebsschere
> 
> ist sofort in den Teich gewandert und sah, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, gut aus, nur untergegangen ist sie nicht....ist das normal?


Ja.


Bei deinen __ Igelkolben bin ich unsicher.


Sumpfblutauge past, ich habe die irgendwo im Flachwasser in den Sand des Bachlaufes.
Binsenlilie nehme ich auch an. Bei mir im Flachwasser.
__ Lilien, kein Problem...Gauklerblume eher sumpfig .....sehe ich auch so

Binse, denke ich auch.

...... bei beiden keinen Schimmer was es ist  Das linke vielleicht Zungenhahnenfuß?......Zungenhahnenfuß glaube ich nicht @Knoblauchkröte fragen.
und __ Wasserminze....passt


----------



## Erin (21. Sep. 2016)

Danke  Dann warte ich, wo sie sich ein Plätzchen sucht....


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (22. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin, 
beim __ Igelkolben sind noch ein paar stachlich Kugeln dran und vom Wuchs eher wie ein Gras. Die Pflanze daneben ist eine weiße Minze, stehen zwischen Sumpf und 10 cm bei mir. Das was du als Igelkolben meinst müsste der Hahnenfuss sein. Das Sumpfblutauge kann sumpfig, habe es auch auf einer Insel oder 10cm tief. 
Die Binsenlilie steht bei mir massenhaft auf der Schwimminsel, die Samen überwintern, ich hoffe sie blühen noch bei dir.

LG Heike


----------



## Erin (22. Sep. 2016)

Oh....schräg, dass die weiße Minze so anders aussieht, damit hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet, danke dir  Dann habe ich jetzt alle Infos und kann morgen loslegen 
Hm...ein paar doofe Fragen bezüglich Winter bleiben aber noch...was mache ich denn mit den Pflanzen in der 10cm-Zone? Vorm Frost noch runterschneiden oder nicht? Und was macht mit euren Schwimminseln im Winter? Abdecken? Sonst würde ich mir am Wochenende noch eine basteln und bepflanzen....

Ach Totto, gar nicht gesehen,dass du deinen Beitrag gestern noch ergänzt hast, danke 

Werde nachher nochmal eine Zusammenfassung basteln...


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (22. Sep. 2016)

Erin ich decke meine 3 Schwimminseln nicht ab, nur den Teil mit dem __ Hibiskus. Im Flachwasser oder Sumpfbereich friert ja auch alles ein. 
Alles was jetzt schon trocken ist schneide ich schon über der Wasserkante ab, so fallen mir nicht zu viele Blätter in den Teich zum gammeln und im Frühjahr hab ich weniger Arbeit wenn ich nachputze. Bis jetzt hat das ganze gut funktioniert bei uns.
LG Heike


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin,

schön, das alles heile angekommen ist. Die Antworten auf deine Fragen hast du ja schon alle bekommen. Der __ Hahnenfuß ist der, den ich schon etwas herunter geschnitten habe. Den __ Igelkolben,d ie Binse, die Binsenlilie, die Weiße Minze und das Sumpfblutauge stammen von Heike. War letztes Wochenende dort und hab noch einiges eingepackt.

Die Gauklerblume hat schon viele Samen dran, die kannst du auch an Land verstreuen. Die wächst bei mir überall. 

Dann viel Spaß beim einpflanzen und gutes anwachsen.

Achso die Krebsscheren schwimmen am Anfang immer oben und werden in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen nach unten sinken um dort zu überwintern.


----------



## Erin (22. Sep. 2016)

Moin,

ach Mensch, dann natürlich auch ganz lieben Dank dir, Heike 
Und vielen Dank für eure Tipps, dann kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen...morgen habe ich genug Zeit, um zumindest schon mal direkt zu pflanzen und am Samstag such ich die Klebepistole und die Styroporsäge 
Nicole...die Samen der Gauklerblume verteile ich einfach mal in verschiedene Ecken und schaue, wo was hochkommt, farblich passt das bestimmt toll zwischen die Schachbrettblumen und Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, die auch schon aufs Setzen warten 
Hach ja


----------



## Erin (22. Sep. 2016)

Nachdem heut der Nachmittagsunterricht ausgefallen ist, hatte ich zwischendurch schon mal etwas Zeit..also habe ich 3 Töpfe und einen Balkonkasten vorbereitet, mit magerer Erde und Sand und erstmal gewässert, darin sind __ Fieberklee (im Kasten), Zungenhahnenfuß, __ Igelkolben und die blaue __ Wasserminze gelandet, Steine drauf, damit das Erde-Sandgemisch nicht aufschwimmt und ab ins Wasser. Die weiße Wasserminze habe ich an den Rand gesetzt, wo der niedrigste Wasserstand ist, in Sand.
Mehr schaffe ich heute leider nicht, weil ich gleich wieder los muss, aber so ist morgen Zeit, schon mal mit der Schwimminsel anzufangen und die Samen der Gauklerblume zu verteilen.
Später mehr


----------



## Erin (23. Sep. 2016)

Und weiter geht's....

Heute ist der Rest endlich in den Teich gekommen, die __ Wasserminze und die Binse haben allerdings erstmal einen provisorischen Platz, da an der Ecke ja noch was gemacht werden muss und ich nicht zu viel Sand dorthin kippen wollte.

Nachmittags war dann Bastelzeit...wobei, allzu viel zu basteln gab's gar nicht. Da ich kein geeignetes Material mehr auf dem Boden gefunden habe ( ist vermutlich dem Aufräumwahn meines Freundes zum Opfer gefallen), habe ich kurzerhand ein Styroporteil von irgendeinem Gerät verwurstet. Da wir nicht vorhaben hier nochmal auszuziehen, werden wir es sicher nicht mehr brauchen.
Der Vorteil, es waren schon 2 Löcher vorhanden, ich brauchte das Stücke also nicht schneiden und zerbröseln und habe somit eine geschlossene glatte Oberfläche, relativ fein für das Material. Auf die Löcher habe ich 4 Lagen Trittschalldämmung geklebt (wasserfest, extrafest klebend, schnell trocknend) und in diese dann 2 Löcher gesäbelt, 2 Pötte rein und den Rest mit Sand/Erdegemisch aufgefüllt. In die Töpfchen kamen die Sumpfblutaugen, Wurzeln schön großflächig nach unten, kleine Kiesel rein und Erde obendrauf.
Irgendwie war an einem Topf aber noch ein bisschen Platz nach unten und damit mir das Substrat nicht rausrieselt, habe ich direkt daran die __ Binsenlilien gesetzt und es erstmal zu Wasser gelassen. Schwimmt! Noch ein bisschen ausgleichen mit etwas größeren Flusskieseln und fertig.
Da ich kein geeignetes Klebegedöns für den Rand hier habe, ist der immer noch weiß, aber was solls, Hauptsache, die Pflanzen sind erstmal versorgt. Muss sowieso beobachten, ob meine Konstruktion so überhaupt hält...momentan will das Ding immer unter die Brücke treiben, da muss ich mir also ohnehin noch was überlegen.

   

Rechte Seite Übersicht

   

Und die Pflanzen einzeln, unten im Kasten der __ Fieberklee

       

Die __ Gauklerblumen und die __ Lilien sind an den Teichrand gewandert und zusätzlich habe ich Samen auf der Insel und am Rand verteilt


----------



## Erin (27. Sep. 2016)

Eigentlich wollten wir am Wochenende schon Teichfolie, Ufermatte und Klebeband bestellt haben, aber da wir nun immer noch nicht genau wissen, welche Folie wir haben, musste das nochmal verschoben werden....
Neuer Plan also...ab nächste Woche habe ich frei, dann werde ich den ortsansässigen Teichbauer aufsuchen und mal schauen, ob sich noch feststellen lässt, welches Material es nun ist. Sollte es wider Erwarten doch PVC sein, tritt der ursprüngliche Plan in Kraft, wenn nicht...nu, sollte geschweißt werden müssen, werde ich die Finger davon lassen, sonst mach ich nachher noch mehr kaputt, als ich flicke. Vielleicht hat der Teichbauer noch eine Idee, ansonsten habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich die Löcher einfach mit dem Tear Aid zuklebe, beidseitig, vielleicht noch Teichfolie drunterlegen, Ufermatte rüber und hoffen, dass es noch ein Weilchen hält.
Solange im Teich nichts kaputt geht, ist das Schlimmste was uns passieren kann, dass der Kram nicht hält und wir mit 10cm weniger Wasserstand leben müssen, ist jetzt kein großes Drama...


----------



## Erin (6. Okt. 2016)

Moin,

irgendwie läuft das momentan gar nicht rund....war gestern bei dem empfohlenen Teichbauer, der hatte natürlich zu *hmpf* Weil ich aber eh schon in der Stadt war, bin ich dann noch zu einen Pflanzenhandel, die auch einiges an Teich- und Aquaristikzubehör verkauft. Nach einigem hin und her, hab ich dann Kleber von Oase mitgenommen, der angeblich jede Folie klebt + alle möglichen anderen Materialien. Hab ich gleich danach schon wieder bereut (war ganz schön teuer), aber nach der langen Beratung wollte ich auch nicht ohne irgendwas aus dem Laden marschieren, typisch...

Der Teich fährt ne 2. Algenblüte ( das bei dem Wetter, tz), Fröschen und Pflanzen ist das natürlich schnurz, alles wächst irgendwie noch, nur seh ich nix mehr 

Heute versuche ich nochmal den Herrn zu erwischen und dann wird endlich Folie und Ufermatte bestellt. Vielleicht hört es dann irgendwann auch mal auf zu regnen, bei dem Wetter stelle ich mir das ziemlich ungemütlich vor. Überhaupt....eine Woche Ferien fast rum und noch nichts passiert, deprimierend...



Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Die Binsenlilie steht bei mir massenhaft auf der Schwimminsel, die Samen überwintern, ich hoffe sie blühen noch bei dir.
> LG Heike



Blühen die denn so spät oder meinst du nächstes Jahr? An einem der Stengel wächst jedenfalls etwas was aussieht wie Samenstände, hat eine ähnliche Form wie die Samen der Traubenhyazinthe


----------



## Erin (6. Okt. 2016)

Ein äußerst erfolgreicher Tag heute  Ich hab den Teichbauer erwischt bzw gleich mehrere und löste, mit meinem Stück Folie und der Beschreibung der Schäden, gleich erstmal eine Diskussion unter den Herren aus  Ehrlich....dass ich da nicht früher hingefahren bin....sehr nettes Personal und am besten fand ich, dass sie mir gleich erstmal von teurem Gedöns abgeraten haben, das ist ja heutzutage echt eine Seltenheit  War dann auch ne Stunde da, hab mir gleich nochmal Strömungspumpen angeschaut und dazu auch gebrauchte angeboten bekommen, falls mir die neuen zu teuer sind...also lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, nächste Woche hole ich Teichfolie von dort, die auch sehr günstig ist und wie soll es auch anders sein, ich bin natürlich nicht aus den Laden gekommen, ohne was mitzunehmen...10 Red Fire und 3 Schwimmpflanzen zum halben Preis, von den ich eine nicht kenne, hab aber auch vergessen zu fragen, pfff...
Eine Menge gute Tipps habe ich noch mit auf den Weg bekommen und wenn ich den Teich in den nächsten Jahren neu machen muss, dann weiß ich definitiv wohin ich mich wende 
Es ist ist übrigens doch PVC, auch wenn es nicht stinkt wie eine Chemiekeule und ehrlich gesagt bin ich darüber ganz froh, das erleichtert die Reparatur doch erheblich.

  
  Das dürften Muschelblumen sein?
   Und die hier kenne ich nicht, schaue ich gleich mal nach


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Okt. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> und 3 Schwimmpflanzen zum halben Preis,


Das sie Schwimmpflanzn nicht Winterfest sind habe Sie bestimmt gesagt.....da hast du nur noch im Hebst Spaß dran oder du musst versuchen die Kaus zu überwintern.....brauchen viel Licht dann._ Wasserhyazinthe (Eichhornia crassipes) ist wohl deine Unbekannte. http://www.gartendialog.de/gartengestaltung/gartenteich/wasserhyazinthe-pflege.html_


----------



## Erin (6. Okt. 2016)

Yep, ich überlege noch, ob ich sie ins Aqua entlasse oder in den ungeheizten Wintergarten stelle...Licht dürften sie bei beiden Varianten genug bekommen 
Ah ja, also doch, danke dir Dann hab ich ja Glück gehabt, denn die dürfen ja nicht mehr verkauft werden Die hatten sie von einem Kunden, anscheinend verkaufen sie die sonst nicht, denn der Verkäufer kannte sie nicht und den Chef zu fragen, habe ich nachher vergessen. Sehr schön!


----------



## Daufi (9. Okt. 2016)

Totto, Erin,

ihr seid doof!

Jetzt sowas mir den doofen Schwimmpflanzen zu schreiben.... Nicht winterfest und so, und von wegen irgendwie drinnen überwintern.....

Da fiel mir ein, wäre doch schön so bei ebay Kleinanzeigen ein kleines Becken zu besorgen, ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen, und da die Dinger drin schwimmen zu lassen, so ohne alles...

Jetzt bin ich da gelandet:
  
450l, 1,50 breit, komplett mit Besatz...

Ruf ich an, oder ruf ich nicht an.....

Mist...


----------



## Erin (9. Okt. 2016)

Hehe....

Was für ein Besatz ist denn drin? Und was soll der Spaß kosten?
Ach....kann nie schaden für drinnen auch noch was zu haben


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Okt. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Ruf ich an, oder ruf ich nicht an.....
> 
> Mist...


Kommt auf den Preis an und was für einen Besatz. Über 1 Euro pro Liter würde ich nie gehen.
Je größer desto weniger Aufwand hat man damit.
8-10 cm feinen Kies (1-2 mm)ist schon die halbe Miete damit es funktioniert. (Bakterien im Kies)
In dem Becken auf dem Bild ist nach meiner Meinung zu wenig.
Fußbodenheizung mit so Heizschlangen macht Sinn bei der Größe.
Persönlich ist mir ein leeres Becken mit allem Zubehör immer lieber.
In den Kleinanzeigen findet man so was zum Teil für umsonst, nur damit es aus der Bude raus kommt.
Weil keiner mehr Lust hat sich darum zu kümmern. Besitzer verstorben ist oder etc.
  Das sind auch 450 Liter.


----------



## Daufi (9. Okt. 2016)

Naa ihr Beiden,
jaa ich hatte ja mal früher auch so ein 450 l Teil, allerdings eigentlich mehr Pflanzen, und nur ein paar Zebras, Guppys und ein paar Skalare...
Das hier soll 200 Euro kosten mit Filter und Unterschrank...
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/aquarium-450liter-150-x-60-x-50/532635428-138-5415
Geht eigentlich, aber habe grade geschaut, es ist zu gross, Glück gehabt....
Aber es gibt ja auch kleinere....
Totto, das sieht richtig gut aus...., schee....


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Okt. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Totto, das sieht richtig gut aus...., schee....


Daufi noch ein Link für dich.
http://www.kakteenforum.com/t18459p50-kakteen-yucca-und-agaven-beet-anlegen#283123


----------



## Erin (10. Okt. 2016)

So ein kleines Becken hat doch fast überall Platz, ein bisschen Kies oder Sand, für die Optik noch ein paar Pflanzen rein, Licht drüber und dann überwinterst du deine Schätze....wenn es dir zu langweilig wird, setzt du noch ein paar bunte Schnecks rein und vielleicht noch Garnelen. Sieht gut aus, braucht keine Technik und macht kaum Arbeit 
Da würde ich einfach das nehmen was dir am günstigsten vor die Füße läuft und größentechnisch noch ins Haus passt


----------



## Daufi (10. Okt. 2016)

Moin Erin,
ja das definitiv...
Evt. nehm ich auch nur einen Maurerkübel und stell den irgendwo ins Büro... Hoffe nur denen wirds nicht zu warm....
Unabhängig davon überlege ich aber immer noch, ein "normales" Aquarium ins Auge zu fassen...
Zum Glück ist diesen Monat das Geld schon alle bzw. verplant, und bis dahin hat sich das hoffentlich wieder gelegt....;-)


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Okt. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist diesen Monat das Geld schon alle bzw. verplant, und bis dahin hat sich das hoffentlich wieder gelegt....;-)


Schau dich in den Kleinanzeigen um.....manche sind schon froh wenn einer das Teil nur aus der Bude räumt.

Zu verschenken:

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/aquarium-120x60x60-mit-unterschrank/534905434-138-20424 bisschen mit Silikon nachflicken, Thesastreifen und Auqa-Silikon ca. 15 Euro

oder wenn du was für den Keller brauchst...750 Liter da past auch ein Koi mal ein paar Tage rein.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/aquarium-720l-zu-verschenken/534218681-138-8262

oder wenn es etwas mehr sein darf 9 Becken mit 420 Liter
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/grosse-aquarienanlage-zu-verschenken/524766100-138-4542



Aber ich habe nix gesagt.


----------



## Erin (10. Okt. 2016)

Upps....man gut, dass die Anlage nicht bei mir ums Eck steht 

Allerdings habe ich heute den Grundstein für ein großes Becken gelegt, aber dazu später mehr...

Wir haben heute Teichfolie gekauft, allerdings beschlossen, dass wir dann doch erst nächstes Jahr den Teich reparieren, nach ausführlicher Beratung mit den Teichbauern. Ich werde die Löcher vorerst abdecken und dann haben wir halt ein paar Zentimeter weniger an Wasserstand. Die Ufermatte kommt allerdings noch dies Jahr dran, wenn sie denn bald kommt.
Heut Vormittag habe ich die Goldraute ausgebuddelt, muss allerdings noch weggeräumt werden....immerhin sind keine weiteren Beschädigungen zum Vorschein gekommen


----------



## Erin (13. Okt. 2016)

Die Ufermatte ist da  Habe ich mir ganz anders vorgestellt, bin aber begeistert, tolles Material  Unser Schornsteinbauer war auch ganz angetan, der hat nämlich auch einen Teich und weiß nicht, was er mit der Folie machen soll.
Heute werde ich das nicht mehr schaffen, muss ja noch Holz gesägt werden, aber vielleicht kann ich schon  mal was vorbereiten.
Unten auf den freilegen Flächen ist mittlerweile etwas Holz gelandet, mache nachher mal Fotos  So langsam nimmt es Gestalt an...


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Okt. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Die Ufermatte ist da  Habe ich mir ganz anders vorgestellt, bin aber begeistert, tolles Material


Steck einen Steifen in einen vollen Wassereimer. So das das Material auf der anderen Seite wieder runter hängt. Lasse es so einen Tag stehen......im Garten  
Dann Siehst du anschaulich wie viel Wasser durch die Kapilarität angezogen wird. Nicht das du dir deinen Teich leer saugen lässt.
Da erkennst du das es nicht über die Kannte gezogen werden darf wenn keine weiter Kapilarsperre vorhanden ist. Das Zeug lässt sich ganz gut mit Folienkleber auf die Folie kleben wenn diese Trocken ist..


----------



## Erin (13. Okt. 2016)

Ähm....ich bin schon fast fertig   Ich wollte ja erst nur vorbereiten und dann...lag sie plötzlich am Ufer *hüstel*
Ihr hattet mir ja schon Tipps bezüglich der Matte bzw der fehlenden Kapillarsperre gegeben, ich war also vorgewarnt. Dank dir trotzdem  Dass mit dem Kleber werde ich im Hinterkopf behalten, falls es so nicht hält, den habe ich ohnehin schon hier. Nur trocken wird im Moment wohl nix, es nieselt mal wieder....

So...jetzt brauch ich erstmal eine scharfe Schere oder ein Teppichmesser....Reste abschneiden, sonst säuft mir das Ding am Ende doch den Teich leer


----------



## Erin (13. Okt. 2016)

So fertig....das Schlimmste war eigentlich die Schneiderei, der Rest ging ziemlich fix...ich habe die Ufermatte unter die Steine gelegt, die überall am Teich rumliegen und unter das Holz geklemmt. Musste jetzt natürlich Erde am Rand wegnehmen, da werde ich wohl erstmal kleinere Steine deponieren und wenn es wieder warm ist eventuell mal die Folie verlängern.
Im Teich habe ich sie auch mit Steinen und Holz beschwert und in der Pflanzecke mit Sand, schauen wir mal, ob das hält, sonst muss alles wieder raus, trocknen und dann geklebt werden, hab ja sonst nichts zu tun  Aber ich bin ganz zuversichtlich 
Die "Waldecke" wird sicherlich nochmal umsortiert, für heute ist aber genug, wir müssen noch Holz stapeln 
Fotos folgen gleich vom Handy 

Vorher
  

Jetzt
               Hier fehlt noch ein Stück, aber da müssen nächstes Jahr erst die Löcher repariert werden


----------



## ina1912 (13. Okt. 2016)

Erin, das sieht toll aus! So natürlich, gleich ganz anders! Und Respekt,  bei dem Mistwetter noch so fleißig am teich zu werkeln. Mach weiter, es wird super aussehen, wenn es rundrum abgedeckt und dekoriert mit Holz ist!

Lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Okt. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> das Schlimmste war eigentlich die Schneiderei,


Mache es Trotzdem mal mit dem vollen Eimer und dem beidseitig über den Rand legen....Ist schon eindrucksvoll was da raus gesaugt wird.


----------



## Erin (13. Okt. 2016)

Probier ich aus, hab ja noch Reste  

@ina1912 

Dankeschön! Ist wirklich ein heftiger Unterschied, hätte ich so nicht gedacht  Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, wenn ich alles machen kann, jetzt hat es leider wirklich keinen Zweck, die Folie ist bretthart 
War aber gar nicht so schlimm mit dem Wetter, nur aufraffen muss man sich erstmal....


----------



## Erin (10. Jan. 2017)

Moin ihr Lieben,

ein frohes und hoffentlich gesundes, neues Jahr euch allen 

Am Teich passiert erwartungsgemäß derzeit nichts, trotzdem mal ein kleines Update. Die letzten eisfreien Tage war das Wasser ziemlich klar, bis 40 cm Tiefe würde ich sagen. Ich hab jetzt nichts eisfrei gehalten, da ja keine Fische mehr drin sind und einfach mal alles Mutter Natur überlassen. In den  warmen Tagen sind noch fix ein paar Pflanzen eingezogen, Miniteichbinse (oder sowas) und irgendwas unidenfizierbares von meiner Mutter, mal schauen, was draus wird.
Das wars dann aber auch schon, eigentlich warte ich jetzt aufs Frühjahr.....

Fotos folgen
        
Irgendwas scheint auch gern über die Eisfläche zu laufen....


----------



## Erin (9. Feb. 2017)

Nach den schönen Uferfotos von samorei habe ich mir jetzt überlegt, dass ich mein Kapillarsperren-Problem auch ganz anders lösen könnte...ich habe ja am Uferrand quasi einen Hügel, das Niveau des Beetes dahinter ist deutlich niedriger und genau da ist auch die Folie zu Ende. Rein theoretisch kann ich das einfach umkehren...ich trage den "Hügel" ab, buddel ein "Tal", lege die Folie darein und lasse sie ein Stück herausschauen bzw bedecke das mit Steinen....sollte doch eigentlich funktionieren, oder?  Sähe zumindest viel besser aus, das Aufgewölbte stört mich schon die ganze Zeit. Wenn ich das vernünftig hinbekomme, sollte sich auch das Problem mit den Löchern oben weitestgehend erledigt haben.


----------



## marcus18488 (10. Feb. 2017)

Müsste eigentlich funktionieren. Hatte es an meinem alten Teich genauso gemacht. Den Rand einfach hochgeklappt und eingebuddelt.


----------



## Erin (10. Feb. 2017)

Sehr schön, danke Dann werde ich das mal testen, sobald sich die Folie wieder bewegen lässt.


----------



## Ida17 (10. Feb. 2017)

So habe ich es auch gemacht, erst einen "Hügel" aufgeschüttet dann ein "Tal" gegraben und am Ende die Folie hochgeklappt. Diese kleine Sumpfzone hab ich zum Teil sogar bepflanzt und sie hilft super wenn das Wasser über die Ufer tritt


----------



## Erin (1. März 2017)

Wenn es wieder warm genug ist, werde ich das auf jeden Fall mal an einer kurzen Seite testen  Weiß auch gar nicht warum das nicht gleich so angelegt wurde...

Der Teich ist jetzt übrigens schon viel klarer als im Herbst. Die dritte und tiefste Ebene kann ich zwar immer noch nicht sehen, aber zumindest die Seerosen ganz unten kann man ausmachen, wenn es so bleibt, bin ich zufrieden 

Die Pflanzen sehen, der Jahreszeit entsprechend, auch gut aus, allerdings muss ich mal was schneiden und Laub fischen. Sollte das Wetter ähnlich gut sein, wie letztes Wochenende, nehme ich das in Angriff.


----------



## Ida17 (1. März 2017)

Bilder, Bilder, Bilder


----------



## Erin (1. März 2017)

Die wird es dann natürlich auch geben, vorher-nachher oder so....vielleicht gehe ich auch gleich nochmal runter, die Sonne guckt gerad mal raus


----------



## Erin (1. März 2017)

Die ersten Bilder nach dem Winter...bei uns übrigens noch nicht lange eisfrei...

    Hier sieht man ganz gut die 2.Ebene, wenn auch nur durch das Laub und die Falten^^
  Die Seerose in der Mitte an der tiefsten Stelle

      
Krebsscheren, __ Fieberklee und diverse andere Pflanzen....alles noch da und gut sichtbar.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. März 2017)

Hallo Erin,

die blanke Folie gefällt mir nicht. die solltest du schützen, Ufermatte oder so.


----------



## Erin (1. März 2017)

Moin Roland,

mir auch nicht Deswegen wurde letztes Jahr ja auch schon eine Hälfte mit Ufermatte "eingekleidet" und dies Jahr kommt die 2. Hälfte  Musste das erstmal testen und jetzt wo die Pflanzen alle trocken sind, sieht es natürlich auch besonders schlimm aus, im Sommer ist das weitestgehend zugewachsen.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. März 2017)

Hallo Erin! 

Die Ufermatte braucht auch sehr lange bis sie einigermaßen bewachsen ist. Ich habe sie im August 2015 eingesät bis jetzt sind ungefähr 25% bewachsen. Aber so nach und nach wird das.


----------



## Erin (1. März 2017)

Moin Roland,

die Seite, die man jetzt auf den Fotos sieht, ist im Sommer eh zu, da werd ich nichts auf die Ufermatte säen. Die andere, die schon eingedeckt ist, könnte aber noch was vertragen....ich hab Geduld, ist also halb so wild, aber ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich noch gar nicht, was ich da überhaupt nehmen soll. Wenn du also Tipps hast, was bei dir gut aufgelaufen ist, immer her damit!


----------



## trampelkraut (1. März 2017)

Ich habe die Ufermattensaat von NG genommen. Was anderes kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Aber vielleicht wissen andere mehr.


----------



## Erin (1. März 2017)

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat, noch ist es ja eh zu früh und wenn du Lust hast, machst du im Frühjahr einfach mal ein Foto von deiner bewachsenen Matte


----------



## trampelkraut (1. März 2017)

Mach ich!


----------



## mitch (1. März 2017)

Ufermatten  da war doch mal was  ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/527715/


----------



## Erin (2. März 2017)

Oh...das ist ja mal ne Nummer...danke mitch  Sowas würde ich nie hinbekommen, aber in Bezug auf Abdeckung werde ich mir mal Gedanken machen, darunter scheint es ja bombastisch aufzugehen...


----------



## Erin (2. März 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Mach ich!



 Sehr schön! Ich bin gespannt! 

Da man bei NG leider keine Angaben findet, was in ihren Samenpaketen ist, hab ich mal das Pflanzenlexikon hier durchstöbert und mir was rausgesucht:

__ Lippenmäulchen, __ Pfennigkraut, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Brunnenkresse, Sumpfstorchschnabel und __ Wassernabel. Bleibt bloß noch die Frage, ob ich das alles auch als Sämereien bekomme....

Außen rum sind ja schon Gauklerbume, __ Schachbrettblume und Sumpfvergißmeinnicht, mal schauen was sich da etabliert und folgen sollen noch Schlüsselblumen, Rosenprimeln, __ Etagenprimeln, __ Märzenbecher und Wiesenschaumkraut.

Zusätzlich werde ich nochmal nach __ Froschlöffel, __ Hechtkraut, Flußampfer, __ Igelschlauch, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Pillenfarn und Tannenwedel Ausschau halten. Die Datenbank ist echt was feines! 

Fehlt nur noch was hübsches blaues zwischen dem __ Kerzenknöterich 

Könnte jetzt mal losgehen mit Pflanzwetter


----------



## Tottoabs (2. März 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Da man bei NG leider keine Angaben findet, was in ihren Samenpaketen ist,



Die kann man per E-Mail fragen.


----------



## trampelkraut (3. März 2017)

__ Kuckuckslichtnelke ist auf jeden Fall drin.


----------



## Erin (6. März 2017)

Da das Wetter am Wochenende gut war, hab ich mich mal ausgetobt....jetzt ist zumindest der trockene Kram weg, sieht aber irgendwie noch trostloser aus


----------



## Ida17 (6. März 2017)

Sieht doch top aus für einen modischen Kurzhaarschnitt  
Bald kommt der Frühling und wuchert Dir wieder alles zu


----------



## Erin (6. März 2017)

So kann man es natürlich auch sehen 
Da wird einiges wieder hochkommen, ich habe aber auch viel entsorgt, also muss im Frühjahr noch ne Menge gepflanzt werden, sonst wuchert nur das Unkraut   Aber das macht ja dann wieder richtig Spaß


----------



## Tottoabs (6. März 2017)

Die Ecke mit der Ufermatte sieht doch gut aus...


----------



## Erin (21. März 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die Ecke mit der Ufermatte sieht doch gut aus...



Ist mir halt einfach noch zu kahl, aber bei dem Wetter werde ich vermutlich einfach ungeduldig

Ein paar Schlüsselblumen sind jetzt in die Randbepflanzung gewandert und morgen werde ich mal in meiner Lieblingsgärtnerei nach verschiedenen __ Primeln und irgendwas für den hinteren Rand suchen.


----------



## Erin (22. März 2017)

Der Blumenkauf war heute nur ein Teilerfolg....eigentlich wollte ich ja __ Etagenprimeln und Rosenprimeln, aber wenn ich mal wegen bestimmter Sachen losgehe, kann ich mich darauf verlassen, dass ich genau das nicht bekomme 

Eingekauft habe ich natürlich trotzdem *pffff* An den Teich gewandert ist Sonnenhut, __ Storchschnabel und __ Kissenaster für hinten, an die "Waldseite" kam blaue __ Anemone und Windröschen und im vorderen Bereich Sternenmoos.
Für den Garten habe ich noch __ Blaukissen, __ Küchenschelle und eine Schokostockrose mitgenommen.

Mit den Sämereien für die Ufermatte komme ich allerdings nicht weiter...nichts zu finden...kennt jemand vielleicht einen Online-Shop dersowas hat?


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Sämereien für die Ufermatte komme ich allerdings nicht weiter...nichts zu finden...kennt jemand vielleicht einen Online-Shop dersowas hat?


Naturagart.....
https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Pfla...tgut.html?listtype=search&searchparam=saatgut

Wobei mir so Saatgut einfach ein zu großes durcheinander ist.
Nach einiger zeit dominiert dann immer ein Pflanze.


Ich würde mir die eine oder andere Pflanze kaufen. Wurzeln frei spülen uns an der Wasserkante Wurzeln im Wasser Pflanzen drüber aufnähen.

Dabei wurde ich Teilbereiche mit __ Pfennigkraut bedecken.
Irgend wo eine Ecke mit Sumpfdotterblumen.
Dann verschiedenfarbige __ Gauklerblumen immer in einer anderen Ecke ........immer die Farben getrennt.
Vielleicht noch __ Moos, irgendwo in einem Bereich.


----------



## Erin (22. März 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Naturagart.....
> https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Pfla...tgut.html?listtype=search&searchparam=saatgut
> 
> Wobei mir so Saatgut einfach ein zu großes durcheinander ist.
> Nach einiger zeit dominiert dann immer ein Pflanze.



Geht mir genauso, deswegen würde ich ja so ungern darauf zurückgreifen, zumal ich gern bestimmte Pflanzen hätte...aber irgendwie scheint die Auswahl da sehr beschränkt...


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso,



Ich habe oben noch weiter geschrieben.


----------



## Erin (22. März 2017)

Ich sehe schon, wir haben einen ähnlichen Geschmack  Steht alles auf meiner Liste, nur bekomme ich nirgends Samen dafür....vielleicht doch mal jede Pflanze einzeln googeln oder ich muss sie an die Ufermatte nähen 

edit

Man sollte auch alles lesen...nähen erwähntest du schon ^^ Vielleicht gar nicht so dumm...


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2017)

Nadelsimse macht sich bei mir auch gut. Wächst in den Teich so als Schwimmplatte (wo die Fische drunter stehen) und nach oben als __ Moos.


----------



## Erin (22. März 2017)

Die hatte ich mal im Aquarium...gefällt mir auch sehr gut  Wusste gar nicht, dass die auch rauswächst...danke für den Tipp, da schau ich Samstag mal nach, wenn ich auf Blumenfang gehe.


----------



## Anja W. (23. März 2017)

Moin Erin,

ich glaube, Du kommst hier aus der Nähe ...

Guck mal da http://www.stauden-zinser.de . Nicht ganz billig, aber mit einer großen Auswahl. Du muss mit einer Einkaufsliste hingehen, da es kein "Selbstbedienungsladen" ist. 
Und doch findet man immer etwas, das nicht auf der Liste steht 

Mein Einkauf bestand allerdings bisher nicht aus Teichpflanzen, sondern aus Pflanzen für den Schattenbereich vor dem Haus.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Erin (23. März 2017)

Moin Anja,

yep, das ist nicht sooo weit, da könnte ich tatsächlich mal hinfahren, wenn ich in Hildesheim nichts finde Danke für den Tip! Habe auch schon in die Preisliste gespickt, das geht noch und meine gewünschten Sorten gibt es auch 

Anhang anzeigen 179214   Nicht am Teich, aber immerhin ist ein kleiner Teil des Beetes mal fertig...das ist eines der diesjährigen Gartenprojekte...

    Im vorderen Bereich des Teiches, die Schlüsselblumen fühlen sich wohl und dort sollen auch die Rosen- und __ Etagenprimeln hin.

    Ich hab mal etwas __ Moos auf der "Waldecke" verteilt, mal schauen, ob das überhaupt Fuß fasst, nach und nach soll aber alles so werden mit typischen Waldblumen und Farnen.

Weiß jemand welche Pflanzen das sind? Ich habe alle schon gesehen, komme aber gerade echt nicht dahinter  Die Frage ist, da lassen, umsetzen oder ganz weg...
     

Das erste könnte __ Sumpfdotterblume sein, oder?

Huppala...irgendwas ist da oben jetzt durcheinander geraten...einfach ignorieren


----------



## Ida17 (23. März 2017)

Tach Erin,

Ich tippe: erste ist eine __ Sumpfdotterblume, zweite __ Rittersporn und dritte __ Storchschnabel  
Zur zweiten Frage: nicht weg machen  das sind so schöne Pflänzchen!


----------



## Erin (23. März 2017)

Moin Ida,

keine Sorge, soooo schnell kommt hier gar nix weg Hm...__ Sumpfdotterblume vermute ich auch...käme mir sehr gelegen, dann würde ich einen Teil davon gleich an der Ufermatte verwurschteln  Storchenschnabel könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, das Gewächs steht bei uns an der Schule im Gebüsch, den würde ich dann fix ausbuddeln, bevor unser Hausmeister mit der Sense kommt 
Nur __ Rittersporn passt irgendwie nicht, da stand jedenfalls letztes Jahr definitiv keiner   Aber wer weiß, da hatte ich die Goldraute und die habe ich ja weggemacht, vielleicht hat dadurch anderes wieder Luft und Licht bekommen, freuen würde es mich auf jeden Fall!
Danke!

edit

Balkan __ Storchschnabel....jetzt wo ich im Netz die Blüten gesehen habe, erinnere ich mich auch wieder an die Ecke....morgen nehme ich ne Schippe mit  Passt sehr sehr in meine leicht schattige Waldecke


----------



## Daufi (24. März 2017)

Ist das net ne Schlüsselblume....? Dat zweite?
Muss man die Planzennamen kennen, Erine? Oder war das Erich?
Na wenigstens kann ich mir meinen merken - Pälzer....

Sieht schön aus, vor allem mit dem alten Holzgerümpel...

Bei uns blüht noch nicht mal der Mandelbaum... Es wird Zeit....


----------



## Erin (24. März 2017)

Schlüsselblume ist doch oben, die hat Blätter wie __ Primeln...mal schauen, hauptsache keine Goldraute 

Natürlich, tztztztz...woher soll ich sonst wissen, ob es da hinpasst?  

Danke!  Von dem Holzgerümpel gibts noch mehr und im April bekommen wir noch einen alten Handpflug, mal sehen ob ich das in den Ferien noch "verbaut" kriege...

Noch keine Knospen? Hier ist es aber auch noch kühler...außer __ Schneeglöckchen und __ Narzissen blüht nur das, was ich schon blühend gekauft habe


----------



## Erin (24. März 2017)

Die besagte 2. Unbekannte, habe sie gerade an der Hecke entdeckt und dort beginnt sie zu blühen. Hat tatsächlich Ähnlichkeit mit __ Rittersporn, ist aber höchstens 30cm hoch und blüht eben jetzt schon...was könnte das sein?
Ich überlege, ob ich die an der Hecke ausbuddele und mit an den Teich setze...Platz wäre mehr als genug.


----------



## marcus18488 (24. März 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> und im April bekommen wir noch einen alten Handpflug, mal sehen ob ich das in den Ferien noch "verbaut" kriege...



Da kann ich dir auch noch einen abgeben. Dann wäre er bei mir aufgeräumt.  Muss nur noch angepinselt werden


----------



## Erin (25. März 2017)

Dürfte etwas zu weit sein, sonst würde ich mir das glatt überlegen  Stell ihn doch mal hier ins Forum, für sowas findet man doch eigentlich immer Abnehmer 
Ich werde unseren als Rankgitter im Beet "missbrauchen".


----------



## marcus18488 (25. März 2017)

Finden tut man bestimmt genug Abnehmer. Die meisten meinen, man könnte das Gerät versenden im Paket. Aber sondern Pflug ist halt nicht klein und leicht. 
Müsste halt abgeholt werden.


----------



## Erin (25. März 2017)

Yep, das stimmt, obwohl ich mich dann immer frage, ob die überhaupt schon mal einen gesehen haben...versuchen würde ich es aber mal, wenn du ihn loswerden willst, zum Entsorgen ist es ja zu schade

Unsere Ausbeute der heutigen Einkaufstour, 3 Gärtnereien haben wir abgeklappert...

     

Mitgekommen sind: __ Rosenprimel, __ Etagenprimeln, Kissenprimel, Leimkraut, Sternmoos, __ Krötenlilie, __ Lungenkraut, Traubenhyazinthe, __ Blausternchen, 2 Sorten Polsterphlox, verschiedene __ Blaukissen, Kräuter, Waldmeister, __ Akelei, __ Gänsekresse, Gemskresse, Steckzwiebeln, Knobi, 3 Sorten __ Immergrün, rosa __ Vergißmeinicht, __ Lobelien, __ Jakobsleiter und diverses, deren Namen ich nicht weiß.
Ist natürlich nicht alles für den Teichrand, aber einiges hat dort schon seinen Platz gefunden


----------



## Anja W. (25. März 2017)

Uih, das sieht ja prima aus! Da bekommt man ja gleich Lust, die Schaufel in die Hand zu nehmen, oder? 
Stand das alles auf Deiner Liste?


----------



## Erin (25. März 2017)

Allerdings, ein Teil ist auch schon gepflanzt 

Öhm...*räusper*... wie das eben so ist, dann sieht man was hübsches und noch was...  

Ich habe aber auch einiges was ich wollte nicht gekauft, weil es schlichtweg zu teuer war und ich erstmal einen Grundstock haben wollte, schließlich kommen ja auch Sommer- und Herbststauden *hüstel* Nächstes Jahr dann  Abgesehen von den ganzen Sachen, die ich noch nicht kannte und die auch noch auf der Wunschliste gelandet sind


----------



## Erin (26. März 2017)

Ich habe meine Unbekannten identifiziert....es ist __ Lerchensporn, vermutlich hohler Lerchensporn. Gestern bin ich an den ganzen Arten in der Gärtnerei noch vorbei gelaufen, weil sie mir einfach zu teuer waren und hab sie nicht erkannt  Allerdings muss ich zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, dass es andere Arten waren...egal, ich freu mich jedenfalls darüber und lass ihn da stehen, wo ist, wenn er Samenstände trägt, werde ich noch einiges davon am Teich aussäen


----------



## Ida17 (26. März 2017)

Von den Blättern her sah es wirklich aus wie __ Rittersporn, der kommt grade bei uns aus den Töpfen  
Ein schönes Potpourri an Blumen, der Frühling kann kommen!


----------



## Erin (27. März 2017)

Vermutlich kommt daher der ähnliche Name  Die __ Sumpfdotterblume ist aber leider auch keine, sondern Scharbockskraut. Schade....


----------



## Ida17 (27. März 2017)

Da lag ich ja voll daneben


----------



## Erin (27. März 2017)

Die sehen sich aber auch zum Verwechseln ähnlich, ich habe es jetzt nur an den Blüten erkannt


----------



## Erin (28. März 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Von den Blättern her sah es wirklich aus wie __ Rittersporn, der kommt grade bei uns aus den Töpfen
> Ein schönes Potpourri an Blumen, der Frühling kann kommen!



Vielleicht wird es doch noch Rittersporn, der __ Lerchensporn blüht jetzt nämlich überall, nur am Teich nicht und auf dem Beet kommt nochmal dasselbe und da stand letztes Jahr definitiv weißer Rittersporn 

Der __ Storchschnabel ist jetzt auch am Teich gelandet, so langsam wird es mehr...


----------



## Erin (31. März 2017)

Gestern kam noch ne Rutsche bemoostes Holz hinzu...

  

Letzte Zählung am Teich gerade eben: mindestens 11 __ Kröten (ein Schilfhaufen ist jetzt völlig eingewickelt mit Laichschnüren) und mindestens 20 __ Molche. Die meisten sind Teichmolche, aber ich habe auch einen __ Bergmolch entdeckt. 
Einziger Wehrmutstropfen....einige Pflanzen wollen noch nicht so recht und bisher habe ich erst 2 __ Frösche gesehen


----------



## Erin (2. Apr. 2017)

Die __ Frösche haben nun auch gelaicht  Alles gut...
Heute haben wir noch zwei Riesenmolche gesehen, keine Ahnung, welche Art das war, dafür waren sie zu schnell weg, aber fast doppelt so groß wie die anderen...ohnehin sind es Unmegen an Molchen  Den __ Bergmolch habe ich auch wieder gesichtet, ich hoffe, er ist da nicht der einzige seiner Art.
Dann noch ein paar Fotos, Quali nicht so dolle (wie meist), aber Handy gibt nicht mehr her...


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Den __ Bergmolch habe ich auch wieder gesichtet, ich hoffe, er ist da nicht der einzige seiner Art.


Die Damen sehen ganz anders aus als die Herren.......
Die Herren sind die schicken blauen......Die Damen sind die dicken Braun/Schwarzen zum Teil mit einer sichtbaren Marmorierung.

https://www.google.de/search?q=Berg...x4bTAhUBHywKHWqxBuEQ_AUICCgB&biw=1360&bih=611

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Erin (2. Apr. 2017)

Ah...danke!  Hm...einen Herren habe ich definitiv, muss ich mal nach einer Dame Ausschau halten


----------



## ina1912 (2. Apr. 2017)

Du meine Güte, hier ist ja schon wieder ganz schön viel passiert an Deinem Teich in dieser Saison! Musste erstmal seit Februar die Berichte aufholen...

Deine Pflanzenauswahl gefällt mir, vor allem die verschiedenen Primelsorten und __ Storchschnabel. Und das neue alte Holz find ich toll!
Lass dir bloß genügend  Platz zum Hantieren für die Kapillarsperre! Mann muss doch immer mal von verschiedenen Seiten ran.
Ich hoffe, dass in Deinem Teich nun richtig was in Sachen Bewuchs losgeht, nachdem die Fische ausgezogen sind!

Dann mal weiterhin gutes Gelingen beim Frühjahrsputz!

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (3. Apr. 2017)

Danke Ina!  Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt mal was wird, denke aber, dass ich noch einiges kaufen werde an Pflanzen...die Gärtnereien bekommen sie allerdings erst Ende April rein.

Joa...mit der Kapillarsperre gibt es ohnehin noch Spaß, da muß ich ja noch einiges machen und habe jetzt schon festgestellt, dass es platztechnisch eng wird  Aber irgendwie bekomme ich das schon hin, sind zum Glück nur 2 Ecken, wo es etwas kritisch wird, beim Rest werde ich dann mal versuchen, dass ich mir etwas mehr Platz lasse.

In einer Woche kriegen wir Ferien, dann geht's hoffentlich weiter, zumindest habe ich so richtig Lust darauf


----------



## ina1912 (3. Apr. 2017)

Na wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann, was?
Wasserpflanzen kommen in der Tat immer erst später in den Handel.  Aber vielleicht kannst Du ja auch noch weitere sumpfpflanzen verwenden, die es jetzt schon gibt. __ Pfennigkraut vielleicht?  Und bitte nicht die Fotos vergessen, darfst auch ruhig schon die Palette knipsen, die Du aus dem Kofferraum räumst!
Wir wollen doch Pflanzen gucken....
Lg ina


----------



## Erin (3. Apr. 2017)

Eben  
__ Pfennigkraut habe ich leider nicht bekommen, ich befürchte, die meisten Leute kaufen sich das nicht freiwillig  Nächste Woche will ich aber mal bei am Flüsschen und am Bach langstiefeln, vielleicht finde ich da noch was, __ Sumpfdotterblume wollte ich ja auch noch haben 
Und klar gibt's immer Fotos!


----------



## Muri73 (3. Apr. 2017)

Kapillarsperre für Teich kann ich Dir helfen (Das Problem hab ich nämlich gerade gelöst).
...Sie trennt konkret die direkte Verbindung mit den Pflanzen an Land (daher Sperre), damit diese dir nicht den Teich leer nuckeln (und das ging bei mir recht schnell, da eine Seite komplett überwuchert war).


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> __ Pfennigkraut habe ich leider nicht bekommen


Gibt es eigentlich fast überall. Du musst nur nicht unbedingt unter den Teichpflanzen schauen. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfennigkraut
https://www.terra-pflanzenhandel.de/produkte/pfennigkraut.html?gclid=COnFhPWIidMCFQML0wod1s8GXQ


----------



## Erin (3. Apr. 2017)

Wir hatten das früher überall im Garten, nur hier habe ich noch keins entdeckt...wie gesagt, ich krauche nächste Woche mal durch Gebüsch und an der Mühle, wär doch gelacht, wenn ich nichts finde....
Zur Not kann ich immer noch bestellen  Den Link schau ich mir aber nochmal genauer an, interessante Seite, danke!


----------



## Erin (3. Apr. 2017)

Muri73 schrieb:


> Kapillarsperre für Teich kann ich Dir helfen (Das Problem hab ich nämlich gerade gelöst).
> ...Sie trennt konkret die direkte Verbindung mit den Pflanzen an Land (daher Sperre), damit diese dir nicht den Teich leer nuckeln (und das ging bei mir recht schnell, da eine Seite komplett überwuchert war).



So ähnlich wie du habe ich das auch vor  Das Problem ist bloß, dass die Vorbesitzer die Folie zu knapp gelassen haben, d.h. ich muss erstmal was vom Rand abtragen und Restarbeiten müssen dann warten, bis es etwas wärmer und die Folie (hoffentlich) weicher wird.


----------



## Muri73 (3. Apr. 2017)

also ich habe zwar nur zwei Löcher flicken müssen, die waren aber dafür so genial platziert, dass ich nicht mit dem Reparaturset antreten brauchte. 
Also das Wetter aktuell reicht schon (ca. 20°C), da die neue neue Folie, mit der du evtl. verlängern kannst, deutlich flexibler ist, als die alte.
Viel wichtiger ist die Vorbereitung der Klebeflächen und das Kleben an sich. Aber mit der Bedienungsanleitung hat das bei mir top geklappt.


----------



## Erin (3. Apr. 2017)

Du willst nicht wissen, wie viele Löcher ich habe... Oben ist so ziemlich alles kaputt...letztes Jahr habe ich in Gedanken alles Mögliche durchgespielt und mich mit ein paar Teichbauern beraten, entweder ist es irre aufwendig und ohne Garantie, dass es hält oder es muss neu. Letztlich bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, das Niveau dauerhaft zu senken, dann sind die meisten Löcher nämlich Geschichte und ich gewinne noch ein paar Zentimeter für eine halbwegs anständige Kapillarsperre. Meine Folie ist aber tatsächlich schon bretthart in dem Bereich und zurzeit kommt da noch keine Sonne hin


----------



## Muri73 (3. Apr. 2017)

was sagen unsere Teichbauprofis hier?


----------



## Erin (3. Apr. 2017)

Das Thema hatten wir schon letztes Jahr, als das ganze Ausmaß der Schäden zutage trat  Von "alles neu" habe ich Abstand genommen, dann guckt hier nämlich einer so


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Apr. 2017)

Erin, mein __ Pfennigkraut habe ich hier bestellt.


----------



## Erin (7. Apr. 2017)

Wenn ich demnächst nicht fündig werde, dann werde ich wohl mal die Online-Shops bemühen 

Die Waldecke füllt sich...


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Die Waldecke füllt sich..




Sieht super aus.  
Jetzt noch ein großer Farn dazu dann fühlst dich wie im Wald


----------



## Anja W. (7. Apr. 2017)

Sehr schön! 

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Erin (7. Apr. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Sieht super aus.
> Jetzt noch ein großer Farn dazu dann fühlst dich wie im Wald



Da habe ich letztes Jahr einen gesetzt, ich fürchte nur, er hat sich verabschiedet  Der fehlt aber definitiv...ich schau mal, was ich da schönes kriege 

Danke euch beiden


----------



## Kathrinvdm (7. Apr. 2017)

Falls es Dich mal nach Nordfriesland verschlägt, darfst Du Dir gerne ein paar __ Farne bei mir ausbuddeln.


----------



## marcus18488 (8. Apr. 2017)

Und wenn mal im Schwabenland bist, dann schauen wir in meinem Wald vorbei und suchst dir aus, soviel du willst.


----------



## Erin (10. Apr. 2017)

Moin ihr Lieben,

hier gibt's einiges neues, später mehr...mit Fotos natürlich 
Aber erstmal, ganz vielen lieben Dank für eure ganzen Angebote, auch per PN und an der Pinnwand....könnte euch knutschen! 

Süße Träume euch allen und bis morgen


----------



## Erin (12. Apr. 2017)

Moin ihr Lieben,

dann mal der aktuelle Stand...nach ständigen Inet Ausfällen am WE und einer fiesen Magenverstimmung vorgestern Nacht, war ich mal "netzfrei"...

Samstag waren wir auf Pflanzensuche bei uns an der Mühle und dem angrenzen Nachbargrundstück und sind fündig geworden...ein großer Farn, __ Märzenbecher, bemoostes Holz, ein paar Moosstücke, __ Buschwindröschen, Waldmeister, eine unbekannte Wasser- bzw. Sumpfpflanze  und Wiesenschaumkraut haben wir ergattert  Bis auf den Waldmeister ist alles an Teich gewandert...
Sonntag hab ich dann auf der Mühle noch Knoblauchrauke entdeckt und auch gleich was eingesackt, nachmittags dann festgestellt, dass wir sogar selbst welche unterm Kirschbaum haben genauso wie Wiesenschaumkraut  Wird dann bei Gelegenheit noch umgepflanzt 

Am Montag waren wir auf Einkaufstour, Baumarkt, Gartenhandel und Resterampe standen auf dem Plan. Neben diversen Gedöns für unseren Holzunterstand und einer zweiten Schubkarre kamen natürlich auch wieder Pflanzen mit. Kräuter, ein paar kleine Stauden und Teichpflanzen. Die Preise für Teichpflanzen haben mich allerdings etwas abgeschreckt, daher sind es nur 6 geworden  Mitgekommen sind: __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Sumpfdotterblume, blaue __ Iris, gedrehte Wasserbinse und __ Wollgras. Die anderen sollten zwischen 8-12 € kosten, das hab ich mir dann geschenkt  Da meine Ma am 1. Mai nach Holland fährt, um Pflanzen zu kaufen, werde ich ihr wohl eine Einkaufsliste in die Hand drücken, da es dort erfahrungsgemäß nur die Hälfte kostet.
Abends haben wir noch den Pflug für das Beet abgeholt, Fotos folgen....

Gestern war meine Ma dann hier, im Garten buddeln fiel aber eher flach, Wetter war mies und ich nicht zu gebrauchen, aber sie hatte wieder Pflanzen im Gepäck, __ Himbeere, Zierdisteln und Schachbrettblumen für den Teichrand, gleich geht's also in den Garten und alles zu einzubuddeln und dann gibt's Fotos Auch von der Kräuterschnecke, da ist mir am Montagnämlich auch noch was passendes in den Einkaufswagen gehüpft 

@Kathrinvdm und @marcus18488 

Wenn es mich mal in eure Nähe verschlägt, besuche ich euch auch gerne einfach so


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Apr. 2017)

Liebe Erin,
Du bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen! Und übrigens: Deine Pflanzenauswahl gefällt mir super – man könnte meinen, Du beschreibst meinen Garten.  Ich bin auch ständig auf der Jagd nach neuen Flora-Bewohnern für unser Fleckchen Erde – auf dass sich dann auch neue Fauna-Bewohner hier ansiedeln. Scheint ganz gut zu klappen: Vor acht Wochen hatte ich plötzlich eine kleine Schlange im Haus! Die hatte wohl mal kurz ihren Winterschlaf pausiert um ein Schlückchen Wasser zu suchen. Aber das ist schon wieder eine andere Geschichte …


----------



## marcus18488 (12. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Erin,  
bist auch bei mir jederzeit willkommen. 
Ich hab dieses Jahr mit dem pflanzen leider etwas Pech: ich baue normalerweise immer irgendetwas, und meine Frau bepflanzt das ganze. Aufgrund einer Erkrankung kann sie dieses Jahr leider nicht viel machen. Aber ich versuche alles so schön wie möglich zu gestalten.


----------



## Erin (12. Apr. 2017)

Moin ihr beiden,

dankeschön  Gilt für euch natürlich auch 
Kathrin...hattest du das mit der Schlange nicht auch geschrieben? Freue mich auch immer über jedes neue Tier, was sich bei uns wohlfühlt, deswegen wird auch fleißig weiter angelegt

Oh je...wünsche deiner Frau gute Besserung Marcus! Hoffentlich geht es ihr bald besser....


----------



## Erin (12. Apr. 2017)

Bilder vom Einkauf

     

      
Die __ Sumpfdotterblume sucht noch ein Plätzchen irgendwo an der Ufermatte. Das Wiesenschaumkraut ist in Töpfe gewandert und ich hoffe, davon wird sich hoffentlich auch etwas auf der Matte aussamen. __ Hecht- und __ Pfeilkraut warten warten, dass ich eine Pflanzzone auf der 2. Ebene einrichte.

    

Die Waldecke ist soweit fertig, noch etwas Rinde hier und da und dann ist gut....und der Farn natürlich.

    

Da wohnt jetzt das __ Wollgras und die unbekannte Wasserpflanze, vorn ist, glaube ich zumindest, __ Pillenfarn.

    

Und beide Seiten komplett...rechts neben den __ Primeln stehen jetzt diese...

   keine Ahnung was dazwischen wächst, warte ich mal ab.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Apr. 2017)

Hach wie toll! Und die Spirale sieht sehr schön aus! Von solchen Feinheiten träume ich noch, bei mir sind erstmal die großen Baustellen Pflicht, bevor ich mich dann irgendwann der Kür widmen darf … (Aber zwischendurch mache ich dann doch immer schon ein paar Ecken im Garten schön, auch wenn eigentlich erst der Austausch der Regenrinnen dran wäre. ) Zur Schlange: Ach ja, das kann sein, dass ich das hier schon mal erzählt hatte, war mir entfallen. Ringelnatz hat sich aber leider nie wieder blicken lassen. Ich hoffe, das kleine Tier hat inzwischen den richtigen Ausgang gefunden und tummelt sich jetzt irgendwo frühlingsvergnügt im Garten.


----------



## Erin (12. Apr. 2017)

Danke!  
Naja...wir hatten Glück, dass die Vorbesitzer Haus und Garten sehr gut in Schuss gehalten haben, obwohl ihnen die Arbeit die letzten Jahre dann doch zu viel geworden ist und hier und da einiges "ins Kraut geschossen" ist, aber im Großen und Ganzen war alles in Ordnung, sonst wären wir jetzt auch längst noch nicht so weit Es gibt aber immer noch viel zu tun, es ist noch lange nicht so, wie ich es gerne hätte, auch am Teich nicht.
Dafür scheint dein Garten was verwunschenes zu haben, wer weiß, was du da alles noch entdeckst  Da würde ich auch gern mehr Bilder von sehen  Auch von Marcus' selbstgebauten Sachen...muss mal einen Thread aufmachen, glaube ich 
Ich meine, du hättest irgendwo wegen der Schlange was gefragt...wegen der Überwinterung? Oder war das wer anders? Sorry, habe auch ein Gedächtnis wie ein Sieb manchmal...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Apr. 2017)

Stimmt, Du hast recht! Aber die Schlange hat meinen Lockversuchen mit Terrarium und Streu erfolgreich getrotzt und irgendwo unterm Haus überwintert. Tse! Ich hoffe wie gesagt, dass sie inzwischen nicht mehr irgendwo unterm Haus sitzt, sondern im Garten spielt. Und wir müssen dann irgendwann mal nachforschen, was da bei uns im eigentlich Fußboden los ist. Und dabei will ich doch viel lieber in den Garten!

Kurze Zwischenfrage zu Deinen Fotos: Hast Du die Rasenkantensteine in ein Mörtelbett gelegt oder einfach so in die Erde rein?


----------



## Erin (12. Apr. 2017)

Och, die wohnt bestimmt mittlerweile unter irgendeinem Stein im Garten 
Habt ihr denn überhaupt eine Bodenplatte? Das Haus war doch recht alt, oder?

Am Teich? Die sind in einem Mörtelbett, das haben die Vorbesitzer gemacht. Genauso wie alle Beeteinfassungen hier 
Die Steine der Schnecke habe ich einfach so auf gewachsenen Boden gesetzt, da mache ich mir keine Sorgen, dass das nicht hält.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Apr. 2017)

Das ist schlau mit dem Mörtelbett! Ich habe es bei meiner Kieseinfahrt ohne probiert – war eine Schnapsidee! Da muss ich im Sommer definitiv nacharbeiten …

Zur Bodenplatte: Ja, da wurden vor dem Hausbau Brunnenringe wabenförmig im Boden versenkt und mit Beton ausgegossen. Andererseits habe ich von alten Nachbarn gehört, dass der Boden im Haus ursprünglich mal (zumindest partiell) aus Dielen bestand, unter denen Sand lag. Da sollen in feuchten Sommern __ Eidechsen zwischen den Dielenbrettern hervorgekommen sein. Tse! Aber einer der Vorbesitzer hat offensichtlich Estrich in den verschiedenen Räumen gegossen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei dem Vorgehen ungewollt gewisse Lücken im Bereich der Mauern nachgeblieben sind. Tja, noch so eine Baustelle.


----------



## Erin (12. Apr. 2017)

Hält bombenfest, selbst jetzt nach etlichen Jahren noch, kann ich also nur empfehlen, sonst wandern die Steine doch meist...ist aber halt auch eine blöde Arbeit.

Oha...da gibt's dann wohl noch einiges zu tun...wir hatten uns mal ein altes Fachwerkhaus angeguckt, wo auch nur Dielen waren, allerdings hatte uns ein Fachmann versichert, dass man das nachträglich noch ganz gut machen kann. Bei euch wäre das dann wohl eher ein Lücken schließen. Wollt ihr das selbst machen? Stelle ich mir auch nicht so einfach vor, mal abgesehen von der Schweinerei  Aber was macht nicht alles für ein schönes altes Haus...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Apr. 2017)

Eigentlich machen die Böden wirklich einen guten Eindruck, insofern mache ich mir da jetzt mal nicht allzu große Sorgen. Die Dielen im Wohnzimmer werden wir aber sicherlich bald mal an einigen Stellen hochnehmen und drunter schauen. Überall da, wo wir Terrazzo haben, ist das ohnehin kein Problem – da ist der Boden absolut plan und dicht. Aber ja – so ein altes Haus steckt echt voller Überraschungen! Wir hoffen einfach mal, dass wir sie in gemächlichem Tempo Stück für Stück entdecken und bearbeiten können.  Und für alle Fälle haben wir eine Elementarschädenversicherung abgeschlossen gegen alle Arten von Wasser, Erdbeben und sonstiges unerfreuliches Zeugs …


----------



## Erin (12. Apr. 2017)

Ich drück euch die Daumen, die Arbeit lohnt sich auf jeden Fall für so ein schönes Haus!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Apr. 2017)

Danke für Deinen Zuspruch! Du weißt ja – wenn es Dich mal nach Norden verschlägt: einfach melden! Und dann gibt’s eine gemütliche Kaffeepause am Kleingewässer. Und __ Farne für Dich.


----------



## Erin (17. Apr. 2017)

Mach ich gerne

Samstag kam ein Päckchen von Gerd hier an ( danke nochmal ), voll mit __ Pfennigkraut  Alles schön verpackt und wirklich viel  Zwischen diversen Regengüssen und Ostergedöns musste das natürlich sofort raus, abwarten kann ich bei sowas ja gar nicht, also flugs sortiert, mit und ohne Wurzel und an verschiedenen Stellen verteilt, da ich weiß, wo es ihm am besten passt...ein paar Stengel habe ich hier drinnen ins Wasser gestellt, man weiß ja nie...

            

Und im Mini ist natürlich auch was gelandet, passt sowieso gut zur Schnecke, denn anscheinend kann man es aus essen

  

Hat mich riesig gefreut, denn anscheinend ist es hier so verpönt, dass keine Gärtnerei es verkaufen will....

Auch die anderen Pflanzen vom letzten Jahr machen sich gut, die __ Krebsschere bekommt lauter Kinder, der __ Fieberklee treibt eine Blüte, die blaue __ Wasserminze und der Zungenhahnenfuß wuchern und der Rest kommt auch langsam in Schwung


----------



## Erin (18. Apr. 2017)

Das kommt davon, wenn man fix zwischen Tür und Angel schreibt....es muss natürlich heißen, dass ich _nicht_ genau weiß wo sich das Kraut am wohlsten fühlt....

Gestern vergessen...

Wir haben zwischendurch noch ein Mini-Pflanzbecken in den Teich gebracht und mit Sand aufgefüllt, für __ Hecht- und __ Pfeilkraut. Die Pflanzen sind allerdings noch so winzig, dass ich sie eigentlich noch gar nicht da reinsetzen mag, bisher stehen sie noch im Töpfchen im Flachwasser und gucken raus.
Ab wann kann ich sie denn versenken? Oder geht das jetzt schon? 

Und die __ Krebsschere von Nicole hat sich ja jetzt 6 Kinder zugelegt und meine Mutter würde gerne eins davon haben, wann macht man das denn am besten? Finde dazu irgendwie keine Angaben im Netz. Wie handhabt ihr das?

Fotos gibt es auch wieder, wenn es aufgehört hat zu hageln *hmpf* Heute ist wohl Arbeit drinnen angesagt...


----------



## Erin (21. Apr. 2017)

Moin ihr Lieben,

am Teich hat sich wieder ein bisschen was getan...

Heute waren wir nochmal in diversen Gärtnereien nach Teichpflanzen Ausschau halten, wir sind leider nur in einer fündig geworden, der Rest wartet wohl noch. Mitgekommen sind diesmal __ gelbe Gauklerblume, Tannenwedel, rote Sumpflobelie und __ Bachbunge. Dafür habe ich auf der anderen Seite des Teiches nochmal ein Pflanzbecken angelegt, die __ Molche finden es toll, kam war das Sandgemisch drin, waren sie auch schon da  Heute habe ich auch das erste Mal den Kammolch richtig gesehen, vorher war es ja nur eine Vermutung, aber diesmal hat er sich eindeutig gezeigt  Leider war ich zu spät mit dem Handy, aber ich werde mich demnächst mal öfter auf die Lauer legen.

An dem Rand ist noch neue Schlüsselblume/Primel gelandet, in der Waldecke ein zweiter __ Akelei und unter den __ Fächerahorn ein Polster Sternmoos.

__ Hechtkraut und __ Pfeilkraut habe ich mittlerweile tiefer gesetzt, zum Glück noch vor der frostigen Nacht.

Gestern habe ich unsere Steine mal in Sand gebettet, ist nicht wirklich gerade geworden, für unsere provisorische Teichbank reichst aber allemal. In dem Bereich habe ich auch schon mal die Teichfolie hochgeklappt, jetzt muss es nur noch wärmer werden, damit man sie auch gut biegen kann.

Für den Garten kamen natürlich auch Stauden mit, die müssen aber noch gesetzt werden und das Kräuterspiralenbeet hat auch Zuwachs bekommen.

Fotos kommen gleich

  Das noch leere Becken...
  Tannwedel
  Sumpflobelie 
  Bachbunge
  Gauklerblume 
    
Pflaster und Bank
    

Und der ganze Einkauf
    

Mini-Pflanzbecken für __ Hecht- und Pfeilkraut


----------



## Thundergirl (21. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Erin,

dein Teich macht sich ja richtig gut dieses Jahr. Schön das alles gut angewachsen ist.

Die Krebsscheren kannst du abmachen sobald sie eigene Wurzeln bilden. Das ist meistens ab 15 cm Durchmesser. Dann einfach die Verbindung zur Mutterpflanze trennen.


----------



## Erin (21. Apr. 2017)

Moin Nicole,

Danke dir Ohne euch wäre ich noch lang nicht so weit  Binsenlilie und Gauklerblume habe ich noch nicht wiedergefunden, aber alles andere wächst wie verrückt 

Sehr gut, dann werde ich die Krebsscheren bei wärmeren Wetter mal begutachten, 15 cm haben sie schon locker, meine Ma wird sich freuen, danke!


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Moin ihr Lieben,

eines der nächsten langen Wochenenden möchte ich nutzen, um mich endlich an die fehlende Kapillarsperre zu machen, dabei soll auch gleich der Rest des Randes mit Ufermatte verkleidet werden, bevor alles wieder ganz zugewachsen ist. An sich würde mir eine Steineinfassung am besten gefallen, das würde aber dies Jahr das Budget sprengen (Haus und Rest des Gartens bedürfen auch noch einiger Aufmerksamkeit), daher habe ich mir erstmal was anderes überlegt....
Letzte Woche haben wir 2 Hänger voll Holz aus dem Abbruch einer Scheune geholt, dabei waren jede Menge alter Balken, schon etwas mitgenommen, aber noch ok. Da ich ja irgendwas brauche, um die Plane hochzustellen und festzuklemmen, habe ich überlegt, die Balken dafür zu nehmen. Das ist nichts für die Ewigkeit, aber so 5 Jahre sollten die schon durchhalten, oder? Hat da vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit? Sie kämen natürlich an die Außenseite, für innen zum Teich hin, würde ich erstmal die vorhandenen Steine nutzen.


----------



## Anja W. (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

in deinem Garten tut sich ja eine ganze Menge, Erin! Der sieht ja mit jedem Bild schöner aus. 



Erin schrieb:


> Letzte Woche haben wir 2 Hänger voll Holz aus dem Abbruch einer Scheune geholt, dabei waren jede Menge alter Balken, schon etwas mitgenommen, aber noch ok. Da ich ja irgendwas brauche, um die Plane hochzustellen und festzuklemmen, habe ich überlegt, die Balken dafür zu nehmen.



Das klingt gut. Ich frage mich nur, wie das mit eventuellen Schadstoffen in "Bauholz" ist. Vor allem, wenn sie im Wasser liegen und die Stoffe ggf. im ganzen Teich verteilt werden. Wie sind die Balken behandelt worden, weißt du das? 
Eine ähnliche Frage haben wir uns auch schon gestellt. Im Wochenendhaus muss in den nächsten Jahren einiges abgerissen oder erneuert werden. Wohin mit dem Holz? Gleich auf die Deponie oder können wir da etwas Nützliches draus machen? Und wenn es nur eine kurzfristige Umrandung für einen Komposthaufen ist, der dringend benötigt wird. Wenn ich mir aber so überlege, was meine Eltern da so über die Jahre drauf gepinselt haben, möchte ich das mit dem Kompost nicht im Garten verteilen. 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Moin Anja,

dankeschön Wir hatten 2 Wochen Urlaub, daher die viele Buddelei 

Die sind nicht weiter behandelt, außer einige mit Resten des typischen Kalkanstrichs. Das war eine uralte Scheune mit wirklich alten abgelagerten Balken, da sich niemand die Mühe gemacht was draufzupinseln, war auch nicht nötig, eben bis auf die unteren, die mal gekalkt worden sind  Den Holzwürmern hats irgendwann wohl auch mal geschmeckt...
Die sollen ja aber auch nicht ins Wasser, sondern außenrum vor die Folie, damit ich sie hochstellen kann. Ich will die Folie quasi zwischen Balken und Steine klemmen. 
Je nachdem mit was deine Eltern das Holz bearbeitet haben, wäre ich da auch vorsichtig...hier steht ein altes Wohnhaus leer, wo man in den 70ern mit irgendeinem Teufelszeug die Balken behandelt hat, Entsorgung zu teuer und wohnen kann und will auch niemand darin  Aber so schlimm wirds bei euch wohl kaum sein...wenn dir ein Kompost Sorgen macht, macht doch einen Unterstand daraus oder "rustikale Sitzmöbel", Rankgitter, Möglichkeiten gibt's immer


----------



## Anja W. (24. Apr. 2017)

Erin, es waren die 70er... 
Das Wohnhaus ist noch älter und das ist ok. Man übernachtet da ja mal, aber man bewohnt es nicht dauerhaft.  Mir sind auf dem Grundstück zu viele Bebauungen: eine Außendusche, Unterstand, Schuppen mit Garage dran und ein Häuschen für die Tochter . So viel brauchen wir mit 2 Personen nun wirklich nicht. Das heißt, in den nächsten Jahren ist der ein oder andere Abriss geplant. Der Jägerzaum muss auch mal erneuert werden...
Toll, dass Ihr so ein Holz bekommen habt. Da hätte ich auch sofort zugegriffen. Ich denke, für deine Planung ist es prima geeignet!  Das wir mit Sicherheit gut und wenn ihr dann noch wollt, könnt ihr die Bretter einfach durch Steine ersetzten, ohne nochmal groß an die Folie zu müssen.

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

*hmpf* Vermutlich wissen deine Eltern nicht mehr mit was sie das so alles gestrichen haben?
Wenn es sich lohnt, würde ich mal versuchen was anzuschleifen, ansonsten wohl besser weg damit, sofern ihr das für andere Außenbauten nicht verwenden könnt. Ist halt immer schade drum...

Yep, das war Glück, an sich war es fürs Lagerfeuer gedacht, aber so ist es noch viel besser
Wenn es los geht, werde ich berichten wie es sich anlässt, mit etwas Glück wächst es alles ein und kann einfach so bleiben


----------



## Anja W. (24. Apr. 2017)

Für ein Feuer ist das wirklich zu schade!

Mein Göttergatte hatte schon die Idee mit dem Hochbeet und Hochteich. 

Wir werden ja auch nicht jünger 


Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Hochbeet ist eine tolle Sache, habe ich auch  Vor allem lassen sie sich schön zum Frühbeet umfunktionieren...Hochteich ist eher nicht so meins, aber wie alles, isthslt Geschmackssache, trotzdem beides eine gute Idee und mit Teichfolie innendrin auch kein Thema


----------



## Anja W. (24. Apr. 2017)

Naja, ich arbeite eher daran, seine Meinung zu ändern  Ich finde das ist der Austausch von bebaut in bebaut.


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Da hast du auch wieder recht!
Na dann viel Glück


----------



## mägi (4. Mai 2017)

grüezi erin,
ich habe in den letzten tagen alle deine 30 seiten gelesen.     (nach einer grossen hand op habe ich viiiieel zeit zum lesen.)    härzlichen dank für deine schönen fotos und den super bericht von deinem teich. das ist richtig wunderschön was du da schon verändert hast. ein paradies und erholungsoase. riesen kompliment.  bitte mach weiter so     liebe grüsse aus der schweiz  mägi.


----------



## Erin (23. Mai 2017)

Moin Mägi,

das ist aber lieb, dankeschön  Ich würde ja gern weiter berichten, aber im Moment tut sich nichts, die Zeit fehlt einfach  Vielleicht wird es dies Wochenende mal was, obwohl es auch schon wieder reichlich verplant ist.

Aber kurz (ohne Fotos, bin ich nicht zu gekommen), der __ Fieberklee wächst und gedeiht, sogar eine kleine Blüte hatte er  Die __ Bachbunge, Segge und Gauklerblume blühen, Krebscheren bekommen noch mehr Kindel und werden riesig...alles ist voll mit Libellenlarven, vermutlich haben sie auch den Großteil der Krötenquappen auf dem Gewissen  Die __ Molche wandern langsam ab, __ Rückenschwimmer vermehren sich wie bekloppt, einige __ Libellen sind geschlüpft, die Fadenalgen explodieren, Schwebalgen auch, Unkraut drumrum sowieso...sonst hat sich nichts getan, abends reicht es meist nur für ein kurzen Blick, noch einen Monat durchhalten, dann sind Ferien und dann dürfte auch die restliche Ufermatte da sein


----------



## Erin (5. Juni 2017)

Moin ihr Lieben...

Eigentlich hatte ich dieses Wochenende vor mich mal wieder ausgiebig Garten, Teich und Forum zu widmen, nachdem es arbeitstechnisch die letzten Wochen so dermaßen chaotisch war, dass ich dazu weder Zeit noch Nerv hatte...es kommt so anders als man denkt...
Der ein oder andere von euch hat es vermutlich in den Nachrichten gesehen, wir hatten mal wieder Hochwasser, diesmal allerdings nicht vom Fluß, der hinter unserem Grundstück liegt, sondern von der Straße aus. Das gab es vor etwa 40 Jahren das letzte Mal und selbst da war es nicht so hoch. Wir hatten letztlich Glück, dass unser Hauseingang nicht zur Straße liegt und uns das Los unserer Nachbarn erspart geblieben ist, kurz vor der Haustür ist es in den Garten gelaufen und  hat nur die Werkstatt erwischt.
Hinten es durch die Hecke gekommen und...sagen wir es mal so, Entschlammung letztes Jahr hätten wir uns sparen  können...
Der Teich

        
Unser Graben

  

Der mittlere Teil des Gartens, da habe ich angefangen einen Bauerngarten anzulegen

    

Unsere Straße vorm Haus und die Einfahrt vorm Höchststand


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Juni 2017)

Ach Du Schande – Erin, Du Arme! 

Da habt Ihr sicherlich ordentlich was um die Ohren … Ich drücke ganz fest die Daumen, dass das Wasser nicht weiter steigt … Sag mal, soll ich mit dem Pflanzenpaket an Dich dann noch eine Woche warten? Ich wollte es eigentlich morgen fertig machen und zur Post bringen (sorry noch mal für die Verspätung!), aber Du hast vermutlich erstmal andere Sorgen, oder?

Ganz liebe Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Erin (5. Juni 2017)

Moin Kathrin,

das Wasser war den Abend schon wieder weg, ging ziemlich schnell, zum Glück, bei 2 unserer Nachbarn hat es nämlich den direkten Weg durchs Haus genommen...hinten mussten wir allerdings die Mauer zum Graben einreißen, damit es abfließt. Der Teich sieht allerdings katastrophal aus, die letzten 2 Tage waren wir nur am Aufräumen, Werkstatt ist immer noch nicht trocken, die Fischerhütte am Teich musste ihren Fußboden lassen und der Teich....
Wir haben gestern  gleich einen Teil abgelassen und haufenweise Schlamm entsorgt, nur bis zu einem gewissen Teil, weil die Molchkinderstube dann irgendwann auftauchte...dazwischen steckten große __ Molche fest und einige tote gab es auch + tote Fische (vom Nachbarn) und einen, der jetzt erstmal im Mörtelkübel haust. Alles vollgematscht und schlammig...
Aber hey...wenn du schon alles fertig hast, schick es ruhig, dann gibt es wenigstens eine saubere Pflanze am Teich   Sonst hat es keine Eile...
Ehrlich...wenn ich das sehe, will ich nur schreien, aber dann denk ich an unsere Nachbarn....hier stehen seit Sonntag morgen überall Container im Dorf und die sind voll! Bei uns ist es einen Zentimeter vor der Haustür stehen geblieben, also Meckern auf hohem Niveau...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Juni 2017)

Moin Erin,

mein Güte! Ich habe so etwas nur einmal miterlebt, in meiner nordhessischen Urheimat, wo ich als Kind gewohnt habe. Da trat ein Bach über die Ufer und hat auch die Keller geflutet. Aber das war ganz harmlos im Vergleich zu dem, was Du da jetzt zu stemmen hast! Ihr habt echt Schwein gehabt – ein Zentimeter vor der Haustür – Wahnsinn! Aber menno – Du hattest den Teich gerade so fein bepflanzt! ich mache Dir ein schönes Päckchen fertig, versprochen!


----------



## Erin (5. Juni 2017)

Danke Kathrin Ich ärgere mich auch, wenn wir auch nur vergleichsweise kleine Schäden haben, unterm Carport und der Werkstatt ist zum Glück kein Fundament und das Wasser ist dann irgendwann abgeflossen. Dem Matsch aus der Einfahrt und den Wegen die Straße runter haben wir nachts noch auf die Straße geschippt, da fuhr bis 2.00 Uhr die Feuerwehr und machte sauber, den Rest müssen wir mal abkratzen, wenn es halbwegs trocken ist.
Der Witz daran ist echt, dass morgens in der Käseblattbeilage noch Werbung für Hochwasserschutz war und wir nachmittags noch darüber gesprochen haben, welches Holz wir in das untere Holzlager packen, weil mein Freund Angst hatte, dass es bei Hochwasser weggespült werden könnte und 2 Stunden später war es da...eine halbe Stunde vorher waren wir noch einkaufen...wären wir später zurückgekommen, wären wir nicht mehr zum Haus gekommen, auf der Staße zu unserer Sackgasse stand es zeitweise 1m hoch....
Vielleicht baue ich doch eine Mauer um den Teich *hmpf* Die Haustür und das obere Holzlager bekommen jetzt jedenfalls einen Hochwasserschutz!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Juni 2017)

Oh ja, Hochwasserschutz ist gut! Als wir unser Haus gekauft hatten (fast zeitgleich mit Euch), haben wir auch direkt eine Elementarschadenversicherung abgeschlossen – gegen alles, was mit zu viel Wasser zu tun hat. Vulkanausbrüche sind darüber hinaus auch abgedeckt, wobei mir hier oben auf der Geest noch keiner untergekommen ist. Aber man weiß ja nie ...


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2017)

Au Backe, das sieh ja mal richtig böse aus. Na da solltet ihr aber für die Zukunft besser vorplanen.


----------



## Erin (5. Juni 2017)

Die Versicherung deckt das, auch für die Werkstatt...Vulkanschäden weiß ich allerdings nicht  Normalerweise kommt das Wasser ja von unten, da ist das Haus nicht gefährdet...nach der Nummer werden wir allerdings Vorsorge treffen, die Werbung lag ja passend in der Zeitung  Was ich mit dem Teich machen soll, weiß ich aber nicht...2007, 2013 und nu das, vorher war 30-40 Jahre nichts


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2017)

Na dann muss es halt ein Hochteich werden. 1m ist ja leicht gemacht.


----------



## Erin (5. Juni 2017)

Fragt sich bloß wie und mit welchem Aufwand....zumal es ja mittlerweile ein Amphibienteich ist, die wären über Mauer oder Hochteich wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich erfreut....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Juni 2017)

Sturmflut im Gartenteich – das braucht ja nun wirklich keiner! Au weia …


----------



## DbSam (5. Juni 2017)

Oh je, da hat Euch jemand einen schönen Beschäftigungsplan für die nächsten Wochen beschert ...
Da seid Ihr nicht zu beneiden, auch wenn zum Glück die finanzielle Seite durch die Versicherung abgedeckt ist.
Aber in welcher Richtung wollt Ihr denn Vorsorge treffen? Einen Deich an der Straße anlegen oder mobile Hochwasserschutztore/-wände anschaffen oder was...?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juni 2017)

Ach du Schande!  Mann Erin, das tut mir so sehr leid! Die viele Arbeit,  die Du Dir schon gemacht hattest! Und jetzt alles von vorn....

Sicher sind nun auch alle Deine Neupflanzungen hinüber, oder überstehen die Pflanzen das mit nur wenigen Stunden unter Wasser plus Schlamm?  Na wenn Du jedenfalls neue Sachen für Stauden oder Schattenbeet brauchst, ich kann Dir gern noch welche schicken! 
Sei ganz lieb gedrückt, und Kopf hoch! Ich drücke die Daumen, dass nicht noch mehr Schäden sichtbar werden und keine weiteren Hindernisse beim Neumachen auftreten!

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (5. Juni 2017)

Nee....braucht keiner, ätzend!

Es gibt Hochwasserschutzprofile für Türen, Garagen usw Die werden wir zumindest für die Haustür besorgen. Das ist ein Stecksystem mit Leisten, die Seitenteile werden fix angebracht und die Profile steckt man rein, wenn das Wasser kommt. Muss man natürlich zu Hause sein....
In dem Durchgang zwischen unserem Haus und dem unserer Nachbarn werden wir noch eine Mauer hochziehen, da ist unser großes Holzlager und die Kellerschächte von drüben. Die kleinen Mauern vor unseren Vorgärten haben nämlich schon das Schlimmste abgehalten.
Im oberen Teil des Gartens gibt es auch Mauern zum Nebengrundstück, da kam auch nichts rüber, könnte man theoretisch unten auch machen, das würde aber bedeuten, dass es nebenan nicht mehr wegkommt, auch irgendwie blöd...


----------



## Erin (5. Juni 2017)

Danke Ina, aber komischerweise in der Hinsicht alles gut Die Krebsscheren und der Zungenhahnenfuß haben gelitten, die kleine Seerose ist weg, weiß der Geier wohin, aber sonst steht alles noch, sieht halt traurig aus, aber das kommt wieder....selbst das __ Moos habe ich größtenteils wiedergefunden  Ist halt alles schlammig, aber daran kann ich nichts ändern. Die Blumenbeete sind oben im Garten, da war kein Wasser, das ist lieber in die Werkstatt gelaufen....der __ Storchschnabel hat nichts abgekommen  Sonst hätte ich auch wirklich geheult! Selbst Kürbis, Zucchini und Sonnenblumen tauchten wieder auf, als das Wasser weg war, der Ameisenbau auch, nicht zu fassen! Wirklich schlimm ist der Schlamm im Teich und rundrum...ein Hummelnest ist abgesoffen und allgemein siehts einfach Sch*** aus! Den Rest übernimmt die Versicherung....


----------



## DbSam (5. Juni 2017)

Na wenn das öfters bei Euch vorkommt, dann sind solche Maßnahmen sicher sinnvoll.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr auch gemeinsam beraten, welche baulichen und technischen Maßnahmen Ihr als Gemeinschaft zur Vorsorge treffen könnt. Das ist sicherlicher zielführender, als wenn jeder für sich ein Mäuerchen zieht ... Irgendwie so in der Richtung, je nach örtlichen Gegebenheiten.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Erin (5. Juni 2017)

Definitiv! Deswegen will ich ja auch keine Mauer den Garten runter, dann ist sein Problem nämlich noch größer, da unten hat er auch seinen Schwimmteich.
Wie gesagt, das letzte Mal kam das Wasser von oben vor 40 Jahren und das war nur halb so schlimm, aber wer weiß, so lokale Katastrophen sollen ja häufiger werden. Da mein Nachbar, den es voll erwischt hat, auch Bürgermeister ist, wird sich da sicher was tun, ganz allgemein und die Mauer, die wir planen, schützt ja auch den Keller seiner Mutter. Vorn zur Straße hin weiß ich nicht, was man da machen könnte, wir haben alle ein ganz unterschiedliches Niveau von der Höhe. Muss man mal zusammen drüber sprechen, wenn es wieder etwas ruhiger wird, momentan räumen alle noch...


----------



## DbSam (6. Juni 2017)

Macht das mal wenn Ihr mit den ersten Aufräumarbeiten fertig seid.
Vielleicht gibt es auch irgendwelche Fördermittel oder ähnliches. Falls nicht, dann könntet Ihr bspw. auch eine GbR gründen und Euch darüber einen Kredit besorgen. Dies haben wir damals vor 27 Jahren bei unserer biologischen KKA auch gemacht und sind gut damit 'gefahren'.
Euch fällt sicherlich was ein. 

Mein Mitgefühl beim Schippen habt Ihr jedenfalls. Bei uns hat es zum Glück nicht so schlimm gehaust, aber bei meinen Baugruben ist trotzdem genügend Erde in die Gräben gefallen. Im Vergleich zu Deinen Schäden ist das aber total harmlos.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Erin (6. Juni 2017)

Das wird noch dauern, aber dann wird es ganz sicher Gesprächsbedarf geben und nicht nur bei uns in der Straße und im Dorf, auch einen Ort weiter, von wo das Wasser gekommen ist. Ein Problem ist sicherlich auch, dass es die letzten Wochen so trocken war und die Böden total ausgehärtet, da ist kaum was abgeflossen auf dem Weg....das lässt sich kaum ändern, andere Dinge schon. Danke für den Tipp auf jeden Fall! Das wäre auch eine Idee für das Wasser von unten, betrifft alle im Unterdorf und kommt dann doch häufiger vor...

Danke!  Erde in Baugruben ist aber auch ätzend! Letztlich macht es alles Arbeit und ist einfach Mist! Braucht kein Mensch!


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo Erin,
das ist echt heftig was da bei euch los war, wir hatten ja auch am Samstag den selben Sche... bei uns - laut kachelman 110l/m².
zum Glück wohnen wir weiter "oben" und sind auch mehr als glimpflich davongekommen - nicht so wie ein Bekannter der hat nun ein halbes Maisfeld im Keller.

das Schlimme daran ist, das sich diese _lokalen Wetter_ nur sehr schwer vorhersagen lassen und auch keiner so genau sagen kann wie viel dann auch runter kommt.
Selbst wenn man Mauern baut - wie hoch müssen die sein um das nächste Wasser abzuhalten, reichen 50cm oder sicherheitshalber gleich 1m?
gibt es die Möglichkeit mit einem Graben den Wasserablauf zu verbessern - Wasser kommt schnell und sollte auch schnell wieder gehen

was wichtig ist: den schlamm gleich wegmachen solange er noch feucht ist, das zeug wird sonst hart wie beton,

Kopf hoch, und nach vorne schauen  - das wird wieder ein schöner Teich - bestimmt


----------



## Erin (6. Juni 2017)

Moin Mitch,

oha...dann ist bei euch noch mehr runtergekommen als bei uns...ich hoffe, die Schäden halten sich in Grenzen?

Da hast du recht und man rechnet mit sowas ja auch nicht....unsere 80jährige Nachbarin kam raus als der Strom ausfiel und sagte ganz verwundert " wegen dem bisschen Regen?" 
Bin auch noch ein bisschen überfordert, wir haben ja ein Mäuerchen hinten im Garten, quasi Schutz, wenn das Wasser hinten mal steigt, also für normales Hochwasser, dann reicht das auch, diesmal wurde es uns zum Verhängnis, weil das Wasser von der anderen Seite kam und der letzte halbe Meter dadurch nicht abfließen konnte...wie mans macht, macht mans verkehrt.

Den größten Teil des Schlamms haben wir ja gleich entfernt, zum Glück....Werkstatt ging nicht, weil wir stundenlang keinen Strom hatten, sonst hätten wir gleich die Brunnenpumpe angeworfen und mit dem Nasssauger gearbeitet, da müssen wir schauen...

Danke dir, euch und eurem Bekannten auch alles Gute, hoffentlich sind die Schäden bald beseitigt....


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> wir haben ja ein Mäuerchen hinten im Garten, quasi Schutz, wenn das Wasser hinten mal steigt, also für normales Hochwasser, dann reicht das auch, diesmal wurde es uns zum Verhängnis, weil das Wasser von der anderen Seite kam und der letzte halbe Meter dadurch nicht abfließen konnte...wie mans macht, macht mans verkehrt.


und wenn man da ein "Flut Tor" = Absperrschieber reinmacht


----------



## troll20 (6. Juni 2017)

Oder mit einem Kernbohrer Löcher rein in welche Rückschlagklappen gemörtelt werden. So das Wasser raus aber nicht rein kann. 
Alles ganz schön besch... eiden


----------



## Ida17 (6. Juni 2017)

Mensch Erin, das sieht ja furchtbar aus! 
Ganz am Anfang hattest Du geschrieben, dass Ihr in einem Hochwassergebiet wohnt, dass es aber so durch die Gärten schießt hätte ich nicht gedacht 
Kommt Ihr denn gut voran? Sei gedrückt und Kopf hoch, die Gespräche mit dem Bürgermeister würde ich auf jeden Fall suchen, da lässt sich durchaus was machen!


----------



## Erin (6. Juni 2017)

Danke euch! Hm...gute Ideen, da müssen wir uns echt mal Gedanken machen was und wie man das umsetzen kann, zumindest den Teich würde ich gern irgendwie absichern. Ich glaube noch ein Hochwasser überlebt er nicht, diesmal ist an 2 Stellen die Teichfolie abgerutscht durch die Unterspülung, nächstes Mal war's das dann...
Ida...das hätte niemand hier gedacht, Wasser von hinten ja, aber Flutwellen durchs Dorf...puh...wenn es hinten ansteigt, hat man wenigstens etwas Zeit noch einiges zu sichern, diesmal war es innerhalb von Minuten da. Ich habe, ehrlich gesagt, auch nicht im Geringsten damit gerechnet, dass solche Massen hinten im Garten auftauchen, sondern war drauf bedacht hier oben alles abzusichern und die Sachen in der Werkstatt hochzuräumen...
Ich glaube den festen Schlamm in der Werkstatt lasse ich einfach erstmal liegen, stinkt zum Glück nicht und das meiste hat die Tür abgehalten.


----------



## Erin (7. Juni 2017)

So sah es dann gestern aus...

              

Weiß irgendjemand zufällig wie lange es dauert bis sich die Schwebeteilchen im Wasser mal setzen? Bei der Brühe mache ich mir Sorgen um mein __ Hornkraut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (7. Juni 2017)

Was für ein Glück, dass Dir nicht haufenweise Unrat in den Garten geschwemmt wurde! Oder hast Du den schon entfernt? Da gibt es ja auch manchmal schlimme Geschichten … Zur Teichtrübung – so sieht mein Lehmteich so gut wie immer aus. Ich vermute, dass es bei meinem Teich auch an der Trübung liegt, dass manche frisch gesetzte Pflanzen niemals das Licht über der Wasseroberfläche zu Gesicht bekommen … Aber bei Deinem Teich dürfte sich das sicherlich bald setzen und das Wasser klarer werden. Goldfische hast Du ja keine mehr, die buddeln könnten. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass keine fremden Fische im Zuge des außerplanmäßigen Wassertausches eingemeindet wurden.


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Weiß irgendjemand zufällig wie lange es dauert bis sich die Schwebeteilchen im Wasser mal setzen?


so in 2-3 wochen sollte die sicht wieder viel besser sein. 



Erin schrieb:


> Bei der Brühe mache ich mir Sorgen um mein __ Hornkraut


das wird schon wieder, du kannst aber auch was in einer Regentonne (sauberes wasser ) zwischenlagern und später zurück in den teich geben


----------



## Erin (7. Juni 2017)

Danke euch! Dann hoffe ich mal auf bessere Icht in ein paar Wochen 
Gute Idee, das __ Hornkraut zwischenzulagern, werde ich definitiv testen! 

Fischzuwachs haben wir bekommen, ein einsamer __ Goldfisch, zumindest hoffe ich, dass es nur einer war, der wohnt jetzt vorläufig im Mörtelkübel. 3 Tote haben wir noch im Garten gefunden...
Unrat gab es schon, aber das waren nur Gartenabfälle und Rindenmulch, hielt sich also in Grenzen. Die Hecken halten das meiste ab, dementsprechend siehts darunter aus.


----------



## Ida17 (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo Erin,

wie ging es mit der Schlammentsorgung voran, alles wieder in Ordnung?


----------



## Daufi (19. Juli 2017)

Erin wat is los?
Gibt es da mal wieder was Neues...
Muss ja nicht immer wie bei mir sein, dat da nix Neues passiert..
Oder siehts bei euch auch so aus...
  
Liebe Grüße aus den Rande des Westerwaldes...
Wir haben übrigens eine Minifroschinvasion...


----------



## Erin (31. Juli 2017)

Moin ihr Lieben,

Die letzten Wochen waren nicht gerad die besten, daher war ich gar nicht online und derzeit beseitigen wir noch die Hochwasserschäden von letzter Woche, melde mich aber bald...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (31. Juli 2017)

Oh weh! *knuddel*


----------



## Erin (31. Juli 2017)

Moin,

danke Kathrin  
So miese Sommerferien hätte ich, glaub ich, noch nie...angefangen hat es damit, dass mein Schwiegervater wieder ins Krankenhaus kam, nach 4,5 Jahren Chemo wollte der Körper einfach nicht mehr...wir haben damit gerechnet, aber dieser HickHack im Krankenhaus, während ein Familienmitglied im Sterben liegt macht mich immer noch fassungslos, das ist echt grausig und wünsche ich wirklich niemanden. Über Beerdigungen brauche ich wohl niemandem was sagen, immer schrecklich....
Kurz danach gab mein "neues" altes Auto den Geist auf, nachdem wir ihn erst im Januar für viel Geld durch den Tüv gebracht haben und vor 4 Wochen noch eine neue Bezinpumpe eingebaut wurde, also musste schnell was neues her, bevor die Ferien rum sind.
Zum krönenden Abschluss würden wir dann letzte Woche schon wieder geflutet und diesmal viel viel schlimmer als in all den Jahren zuvor. Im ganzen Landkreis haben zig Menschen Haus, Geschäft, Auto usw verloren, darunter auch viele Bekannte, bei uns stand das Wasser zum Teil hüfthoch im Garten und das 4 Tage lang, 3 Tage lang kam man nicht mehr mit normalen Fahrzeugen aus dem Ort, kein Katastrophenalarm, was das heißt ist klar...hier bleiben alle auf ihren Schäden sitzen. Dieser Sommer ist echt von A-Z zum Wegwerfen...dabei hatten wir noch Glück was das Wasser betraf, Haus trocken...immerhin.
Sorry, musste mir mal ein bisschen Luft machen...
Hochwasserimpressionen:

       Ortseingang

           oberer Teil des Gartens

          
mittlerer Teil des Gartens
      

  unterer Teil am Teich

   und der Teich selbst


----------



## Kathrinvdm (31. Juli 2017)

Liebe Erin,
ach Du meine Güte, das ist … schlimm! So viel können wir Dich ja gar nicht knuddeln, wie Du es zum Trost verdient hättest! Die Geschichte mit Deinem Schwiegervater tut mir sehr leid zu lesen … Solche Situationen sind immer schlimm, aber wenn Menschen sie dann unnötiger Weise noch schlimmer machen, ist das einfach nur furchtbar! Und die Kräfte sind bei einem Trauerfall auch aufgebraucht. Und – oh weh! – Dein schöner Garten!

Ich hatte – in harmloserer Ausführung – ähnlich turbulente Wochen: Regenwasser kam durch Dach und Wände, kranke Familie, beruflicher Ärger, bäh! Und noch dazu kommt das schlechte Gewissen, dass mein neues Pflanzenpaket an Dich immer noch nicht abgeschickt ist … Aber wenn ich Deine Bilder jetzt so sehe, dann war es vielleicht Vorsehung … au weia! Ich habe für Dich zusätzlich zu den ursprünglichen Pflanzen inzwischen noch Samen von Akkelei und Teichiris (diese gelbe, ich weiß nicht, wie sie richtig heißt) und wenn Du willst auch von Kapuzinerkresse gesammelt. Ich könnte Dir zur Wiederaufforstung Deines Gartens noch Erdbeerausläufer und Frauenmantel-Ableger mitschicken. Sag bei Gelegenheit einfach Bescheid, ob Du an den zusätzlichen Pflanzen Interesse hast – und vor allem wann! Jetzt hast Du sicherlich erstmal anderes im Kopf. Aber wenn Du dann irgendwann wieder an den Garten denkst und Du gärtnern möchtest, dann melde Dich! 

Alles Liebe für Dich!
Kathrin


----------



## ina1912 (31. Juli 2017)

oh weh erin! das tut mir so sehr leid, was Du und Deine Familie diesen Sommer mitmachen musstet! sei ganz lieb gedrückt! Und sage Dir immer, es kann nur noch bergauf gehen! Ich schließe mich Kathrin an, wenn Du soweit bist und der Garten irgendwann dran ist und vor der nächsten Flut geschützt, dann schicke ich Dir gerne auch ein grünes starterkit! 

ich wünsche ganz viel Kraft für die kommenden Aufgaben! 
sei ganz lieb gegrüßt 
ina


----------



## Ida17 (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Erin, 

das sind keine schönen Nachrichten.
Dir alles Gute und denke daran: nach jedem Tief kommt wieder ein Hoch. Auch wenn es schwer fällt, diese miesen Zeiten gehen wieder vorüber.
Nur nicht aufgeben! 

Sei gedrückt!


----------



## marcus18488 (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Erin,

dann bin ich nicht der einzige, den das Schicksal dieses Jahr gestraft hat. 
Chemo hab ich gerade bei meiner Frau durchgemacht, sieht wenigstens positiv aus. 
Bei mir funktioniert zwar das Auto, aber dafür hab ich in einen Traktor und Mähdreschern investiert, und beides geht nicht richtig. 
Wenigstens gibt es in meiner Ecke kein Problem mit Hochwasser. Sieht ja beängstigend aus. 
Halt die Ohren Steiff , wird alles wieder


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo Erin,
das sind ja gleich mehrere Schicksalsschläge auf einmal! Ich wünsch' Dir Alles Gute bei der Bewältigung. Laß' ruhig mal hören, wie Dir's so geht. Was den Teich betrifft (und der ist ja wohl das kleinere Problem), da helfen wir dann auch gerne mit neuen Pflanzen etc, aber das hat ja erst mal Zeit.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2017)

Melde dich, wenn du wenigstens ein paar Goldelrizen im Teich haben möchtest.


----------



## Erin (7. Aug. 2017)

Moin ihr Lieben,

danke euch allen, auch für die Angebote, wirklich lieb von euch  Dank euch sehe ich schon wieder ein bisschen positiver in die nächste Zeit...hätte mich auch schon längst gemeldet, aber dank Telekomarbeiten war dann letzte Woche auch noch der Anschluss tot, hier muss wegen des Hochwassers doch ziemlich viel wieder in Ordnung gebracht werden, unter anderem eben auch die Leitungen...
Tja...der Garten...ehrlich gesagt kann ich mich momentan nicht wirklich aufraffen da jetzt richtig viel zu machen, nachdem es jetzt das zweite Mal innerhalb kürzester Zeit war, ist die Motivation etwas dahin, aber zumindest gibt es auch gute Nachrichten. Die Brücke des Teichs ist zwar erstmal hin, aber die Pflanzen und Bewohner haben es unbeschadet überstanden. Doof ist, dass wir jetzt wieder Goldfische haben, von der Überschwemmung zu Pfingsten wahrscheinlich, aber die bleiben erstmal bis nächstes Jahr. __ Frösche und jede Menge __ Molche sind wohlauf und am Wochenende habe ich einen dicken grünen Frosch beobachtet, der eine fette Nacktschnecke gefressen hat 
Außen rum siehts schon etwas trauriger aus, die Storchenschnäbel hat es hingerafft, aber ich hoffe einfach mal, dass sie im nächsten Jahr wiederkommen. Das __ Lungenkraut ist auch ziemlich mitgenommen, aber abwarten, das Gleiche gilt für die __ Primeln.
Am schlimmsten hat es eigentlich den Gemüsegarten getroffen, da konnte ich die Hälfte entsorgen...nutzt nix, da lässt sich dies Jahr auch nichts mehr ersetzen.
Matsch auf Beeten und generell bleibt jetzt einfach liegen, für den Rest haben wir uns einen Hochdruckreiniger gekauft und momentan überlegen wir, wie wir in Zukunft vorgehen. Wenn wir uns nicht einmauern wollen, dann müssen wir zusehen, wie man danach  möglichst stressfrei und schnell alles wieder in Ordnung bringt, daher werden wir uns wohl einen teureren Schlammsauger anschaffen mit dem man notfalls auch mal was anderes absaugen kann. Notstromaggregat und Sandsäcke stehen hier schon seit der Überschwemmung und die Versicherung wird um Hochwasser erweitert. Wenn man es schon nicht verhindern kann, dann wenigstens gerüstet sein.

Das neue Auto steht vor der Tür und alles andere braucht Zeit...u.a. wird im Garten auch erstmal weniger passieren, weil wir jetzt halt öfter bei Schwiegermama in Gladbach sind.

Oh je Kathrin....Wasser im Haus und den Wänden klingt aber noch schlimmer...was ist passiert? Und Arbeit...kommt mir bekannt vor, fühl dich mal gedrückt...wenn es kommt, dann irgendwie immer geballt.
Und ein schlechtes Gewissen brauchst du nun wirklich nicht haben

Marcus...da weiß man gar nicht, was man sagen soll...ich drück euch ganz fest die Daumen, dass deine Frau keine weitere Chemo braucht und wieder ganz gesund wird "drück" Positiv denken und lasst euch nicht unterkriegen!
Traktor und Mähdrescher sind ja nochmal erheblich teurer als ein Auto, braucht man auch mal so gar nicht, vor allem, wenn man eigentlich ganz andere Sorgen hat...


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Erin,

Danke dir auch von meiner Frau. Wenn du nicht so weit weg wohnen würdest, würde ich mich für ein paar Tage Hilfe anbieten. 
Und ihr schafft es bestimmt, dass es nicht nur so aussieht, wie es war, sondern bestimmt wird es viel schöner. 
Einfach die an schönen Bilder denken, das gibt euch Mut. 
Das schlimme vergessen und vorwärts schauen. 

LG Marcus


----------



## Erin (8. Aug. 2017)

Moin Marcus,

das ist lieb, danke!
Mit der Zeit wirds schon besser aussehen...hier mal der aktuelle Stand...ist ja zum Glück nicht nur negativ...

          

Die Pflanzen außenrum hat es am schlimmsten erwischt, aber ich hoffe, dass sie im nächsten wiederkommen.

                

Auf dem ersten oder zweiten Bild müsste man die neuen Bewohner sehen...sonst naja...das Wasser ist relativ klar, das ist ja schon mal was, nur sieht man natürlich überall dem Schlamm, selbst auf dem __ Hornkraut. Fadenalgen gibt es auch reichlich und der Wasserstand ist bedenklich, liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass die Ufermatte auch komplett eingematscht ist und eine Verbindung zum Beet außen geschaffen wurde, da muss ich dann irgendwann ran....es hätte natürlich viel schlimmer kommen können und letztlich sind andere Dinge sowieso viel wichtiger...


----------

